# Official Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Beta Thread



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2010)

This game is pure awesome sauce! Also don't miss the trailers at the bottom of the post!



> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Media Details SP
> 
> Fresh off this morning's new trailer and revelation of a multiplayer mode limited to GameStop pre-orders, another blast of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 media just arrived from developer DICE and publisher EA, this one focused on single-player.
> 
> And if you just can't wait until the game's official March 2 release on PC, PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360, don't fret too much--another multiplayer beta, this one on PC, is set to kick off in a few days, with pre-ordering said to be "the most sure fire way" of getting in.



Here some other PC vs. Console news.



> Battlefield: BC2 'Squad Rush' MP Mode Limited to GameStop Pre-Orders in North America
> 
> North American residents who purchase either the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360 editions of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will have to jump through some hoops to play the Squad Rush multiplayer mode within the first thirty days of the game's release.
> 
> ...






















Source Trailer 1
Source Trailer 2

Just found some more high res. screens to hold us off until tomorrow!


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 25, 2010)

this preorder shit is starting to piss me off


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> this preorder shit is starting to piss me off



Its doesn't effect PC users at all.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its doesn't effect PC users at all.



it effects me though cause ill end up getting it for the ps3 and pc :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> it effects me though cause ill end up getting it for the ps3 and pc :shadedshu



Why waste your money on the crappy PS3 version?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow.  I can't watch the video's at work, so that will be later.  Does not effect PC users is a refreshingly nice statement.

I think this makes me like the game more for crapping on gamepad wielders.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why waste your money on the crappy PS3 version?



 i know more people on the ps3 that are getting it then i do on pc


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> i know more people on the ps3 that are getting it then i do on pc



My friend damn near everyone on TPU is getting this game. Join us my son. JOIN US!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> it effects me though cause ill end up getting it for the ps3 and pc :shadedshu



Well that doesn't really effect you at all then, if your getting it for both your getting it for both, and most console games are bought at GS, so you would get the Rush, and the PC version has it no matter what so you would once again have it.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Wow.  I can't watch the video's at work, so that will be later.  Does not effect PC users is a refreshingly nice statement.
> 
> I think this makes me like the game more for crapping on gamepad wielders.



You can see the Squad Rush video (2nd one in the clubhouse) The 1st vid is the trailer for the GT TV episode 301, so if you already watched that then you seen that info. The SP looks really good by the vid, I'm not sure I will be able to pull myself away from MP to try it for a while though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well that doesn't really effect you at all then, if your getting it for both your getting it for both, and most console games are bought at GS, so you would get the Rush, and the PC version has it no matter what so you would once again have it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the Squad Rush video (2nd one in the clubhouse) The 1st vid is the trailer for the GT TV episode 301, so if you already watched that then you seen that info. The SP looks really good by the vid, I'm not sure I will be able to pull myself away from MP to try it for a while though.



The screens are new


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The screens are new



Yep, I haven't seen those before, I really cant wait to play this on PC, the screens just look amazing. It's funny though about the Squad Rush video, I had heard there was another mode being announced, and I just happened to find the video when I was looking for new info, I checked the BC 2 site and it hadn't been mentioned yet, then about a day or 2 later they posted a blog about the new mode, so they must have some leak there, granted the leak wasn't too far ahead of the news so they got that ship sealed up tight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, I haven't seen those before, I really cant wait to play this on PC, the screens just look amazing.



If the game really looks like that I can honestly say they begin to rival Crysis.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah I agree, except in this you can destroy more than a tin house.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just found this one. Its old but I never saw it....


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

Stop teasing meeeee!!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2010)

This game looks insane.

Looks very impressive, it just needs to hurry up and come out already!!


----------



## MadClown (Jan 26, 2010)

Gonna pre-order it online today so i can get the beta =D


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If the game really looks like that I can honestly say they begin to rival Crysis.



The HQ screenshots are taken on the 360 in a special dev mode with super AA, advanced DOF tweaks, and some obvious contrast adjustments. It's not what I would call actual "in game" shots. The second shot looks different though. It doesnt look as buffed and I think it might actually be closer to what we can expect in game. 

Either way the game is going to look great. I really hope I can get close to 60FPS @ 1080 without sacrificing too much quality.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

Is there going to be an Open Beta for the game, or only through the purchase of it?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Is there going to be an Open Beta for the game, or only through the purchase of it?



There are talks of some open keys available on the BF:BC2 blog and Twitter site but the keep saying that "pre-order is the easiest way to secure access" It might be possible to get a key without committing but nobody knows for sure. There were hundreds of keys given away on Twitter for the PS3 beta.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

The PC version will look this good, and I don't care about the consoles .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone received their early access key? I don't have mine _yet!_


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't have it yet. Isn't it start on 28th?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 26, 2010)

The site I pre-ordered have exclusive, early access. I _should_ have had the key today.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

> BFBC2 PC on Steam For Pre-Order
> 
> Last week we finally released BFBC2 PC on Steam for pre-order. It was met with an overwhelmingly positive response and in just two days of being available rose to the #2 slot in sales last week and currently #1 for this week on Steam.  So a HUGE "THANK YOU" to the Steam Community for the warm welcome and joining us in the Beta through your pre-order and a special "you rock" from our Executive Producer KM (L_Twin).
> 
> ...



Saw this today.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 26, 2010)

Well i just preordered on steam 5 min ago


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 26, 2010)

I want my freakin' beta key!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't have it yet. Isn't it start on 28th?



Yeah, but as large as the file is going to be 
they need to kick it down a day early IMO. 
I sure hope any way. I have a board meeting 
all day Friday and Saturday. Should be spelled 
bored meeting. I could be gaming instead :  )

I wonder if flying will be any easier in this one. I suck at flying
I may have to break down and get a stick. At least that way if 
some one keeps smoking you from the air you can go up and get them. 
That drives me nuts in MW2 and they need zero flying skills to clean your clock.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The HQ screenshots are taken on the 360 in a special dev mode with super AA, advanced DOF tweaks, and some obvious contrast adjustments. It's not what I would call actual "in game" shots. The second shot looks different though. It doesnt look as buffed and I think it might actually be closer to what we can expect in game.
> 
> Either way the game is going to look great. I really hope I can get close to 60FPS @ 1080 without sacrificing too much quality.



And you know this how?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 26, 2010)

so you have to pre order to get into the beta??? that blows


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so you have to pre order to get into the beta??? that blows



Just buy it man. Whats the big deal?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so you have to pre order to get into the beta??? that blows



Agreed, im broke as of now. And when i do get some cash, it will be going to my i7 CPU and RAM.

It also cuts a lot of people out that want to actually see how the game is _before_ preordering/buying the game.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't like it one bit more than you (I wanted to try the beta to know if I really want this game) but I just did it. I mean, with a little convincing maybe Steam will let people cancel their pre-orders.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

They will be posting keys elsewhere. The pre-order is to guarantee you a spot.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a beta, testing for bugs and balancing, ect.. It's not for "trying" out the game. You will have to wait for a demo for that...


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's a beta, testing for bugs and balancing, ect.. It's not for "trying" out the game. You will have to wait for a demo for that...



Oh really? What bugs? You think they'll have game stopping/serious bugs 2 months prior to the release date? They already had their internal beta. This is only a beta by name.

And there will be no demo, only for consoles. This is the "demo".


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

No, IT is the BETA. A BETA!

And bugs are not visible. It requires testing, even an OS have bugs after years it released.

Starcraft and CoH stil balancing their games even it already released years ago.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 26, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Oh really? What bugs? You think they'll have game stopping/serious bugs 2 months prior to the release date? They already had their internal beta. This is only a beta by name.
> 
> And there will be no demo, only for consoles. This is the "demo".



links to where you saw this pls?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

Where I saw it? Hmm... Here --> common sense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Where I saw it? Hmm... Here --> common sense.



Your wrong man. Really. This could be a Beta for the first patch for all we know.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

There's a name for it... RELEASE CANDIDATE.


But fine, it's a beta. A beta full of bugs and crashes because it's a beta, right? Betas are always buggy. They were just jerking around all this time waiting for the release date to release a "beta" so that a few hundred people could really test it for bugs, yes. That makes sense.


Just take a look at the PS3 beta! Totally and completely unplayable! So full of bugs you couldn't play it for more than 2 minutes straight, it was... oh wait. It played fine. And maybe they fixed most, if any, major issues in between its end and the start of the PC beta so that it's pretty much the final thing, just waiting for user input on how to improve it and iron out the last wrinkles. But who am I to use common sense... nonsense. It's a beta after all, right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> There's a name for it... RELEASE CANDIDATE.



Or Beta. You don't know anymore than any of us do.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's a beta, testing for bugs and balancing, ect.. It's not for "trying" out the game. You will have to wait for a demo for that...



People aren't playing the Beta to test for bugs. For us regular users they're essentially a less polished version of a demo, sure there maybe bugs, but at least you're getting your hands on the game, even if it's not in its full state. A game is still a game.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> People aren't playing the Beta to test for bugs. For us regular users they're essentially a less polished version of a demo, sure there maybe bugs, but at least you're getting your hands on the game, even if it's not in its full state. A game is still a game.



 Yep and put's us ahead of the game play before it is officially released. I don't care why they release it what they call it when they release it or if it has bugs. I want to play it NOW.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And you know this how?



Was just a general (and speculative) opinion I noticed on the UK BF forum so you can take it with a grain of salt but here are a few more images that I dont believe are "in game" footage. The second 2 shots you posted remind me of this and my eye sees these as the same form of retouched marketing release shot. The first shot you posted is obviously different with the lack of high-end AA.













However i would like to be wrong since I would be stoked if the game scaled to this quality on PC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed, im broke as of now. And when i do get some cash, it will be going to my i7 CPU and RAM.
> 
> It also cuts a lot of people out that want to actually see how the game is _before_ preordering/buying the game.



There is going to be a demo out for the consoles of Feb 4th, I'm not sure if it will be free, but I'm thinking so. It's not gonna be a big deal missing the beta, and trust me, this game is wroth the money.



TheMailMan78 said:


> They will be posting keys elsewhere. The pre-order is to guarantee you a spot.



Yep, theres already been 250 beta keys up for grab, sadly it was to people who only live in New Zealand.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

scope54 said:


> links to where you saw this pls?



EA Games posted :

Why we're Having a Beta
The Beta is happening for many reasons, like testing the infrastructure, hosting stability, and gameplay tuning (FOV, Weapon Balance, etc...) that no amount of internal testing could provide better than real world exposure.  This means there will also be times of choppiness, lag, disconnects, CTDs or other issues a Beta version of any MP game would have.  We'll have feedback methods similar to the PS3 Beta as well to ensure your input is gathered and heard.

Advanced warning: there will be things updated in the final game, like a Server browser with more functions, optimizations, performance tweaks, and learning's from the Beta.

This truly is a Beta, so remember that all feedback is appreciated and wanted! 


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat....aspx?CommentPosted=true&PageIndex=1#comments


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2010)

that jungle screenshot looked shockingly like Crysis, which is OK with me. Can't wait for this game, yet I haven't decided on what to ge tit for, my PC or my PS3. I know you are all gonna be like 'pc is so much better where is the decision' but I played the first on my PS3 and liked it. So I'm torn.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

D'you mean once it's finally released or the beta?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> that jungle screenshot looked shockingly like Crysis, which is OK with me. Can't wait for this game, yet I haven't decided on what to ge tit for, my PC or my PS3. I know you are all gonna be like 'pc is so much better where is the decision' but I played the first on my PS3 and liked it. So I'm torn.



I'm stickin with PC because of different reasons. Controllers
&  I get ill watching my PC or my sons Xbox on my 52", so 
I'll stick with my 22" inch for now and might jump up to 
That 28"  I-Inc at some point, but no larger.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm low on cash and want to get many games both PC and PS3 and I'm considering sacrificing one of those many games (Bioshock 2, Dante's Inferno, FF Versus, MAG etc...) to get this one.

Question is SHOULD I? What makes the game so great that I should stop playing my MW 2 on my PS3?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm low on cash and want to get many games both PC and PS3 and I'm considering sacrificing one of those many games (Bioshock 2, Dante's Inferno, FF Versus, MAG etc...) to get this one.
> 
> Question is SHOULD I? What makes the game so great that I should stop playing my MW 2 on my PS3?



If I had to choose one reason.. dedicated servers. If I had to add a second reason.. destructible environments and their tactical advantages to the gameplay.

Also don't forget AvP next month.. might be as good as this game too. Also better then MW2.. IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm low on cash and want to get many games both PC and PS3 and I'm considering sacrificing one of those many games (Bioshock 2, Dante's Inferno, FF Versus, MAG etc...) to get this one.
> 
> Question is SHOULD I? What makes the game so great that I should stop playing my MW 2 on my PS3?



I would pass MAG out of that list for this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just updated the first post with new screen shots! This game is going to be great!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I get home, and my GF has received her key but I'm still waiting for mine.

I hate Play.com - I hate them!


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got my beta key an hour ago! 8 hours to go time. Who's all playing?

Feel free to add me on XFire or Steam, username: TIGRCS


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

they had an episode on G4 that talked with devs of this game and how it's going to or supposed to be the "MW2 Killer"... The SP really looks good and from what theyve shown on that show it does rival Crysis alot but with more realism and much more physics.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm BC 2 raging right now, RRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA need game now!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm BC 2 raging right now, RRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA need game now!



Get a grip man!! Control yourself! Have some cake.











Still no beta on Steam yet.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone know of places with beta keys?


----------



## Chomes (Jan 28, 2010)

No beta and no key for steam at Spain, I suppose we will  it get later as usual.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Get a grip man!! Control yourself! Have some cake.



Cake does sound good...



W1zzard said:


> anyone know of places with beta keys?



I don't think any are up yet, since most people who have pre-ordered the game don't even have their keys yet or their client. But I'm betting after the 28th they will start popping up.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently there's 50 keys to be given away here:
http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2PC


Here's the cake


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link rpsgc. Might be able to get beta codes to some of my clan mates.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

Codes are being released by EA stateside. I just got to work 4:45 a.m. 
MST and my beta code is in my e-mail. No entitlements on EA Downloader
so I'm assuming the downloads start at 10 a.m my time Noon EST and 9 a.m. PST.

_____Update_________

Here is what I have on my e-mail:

Dear Sparkling Wiggle,  

Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield: Bad Company 2 from the EA STORE! 
Here is your code for accessing the PC Beta:   ****-****-****-**** 

Visit http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta starting January 28 at 9 am Pacific Time for instructions on how to redeem your code for beta access! 

Enjoy your game, and thanks again for being an EA STORE customer! 

PRIVACY POLICY: Our Certified Online Privacy Policy gives you confidence whenever you play EA games.
To view our complete Privacy Policy, go to http://www.ea.com/global/legal/privacy.jsp or write to:
Privacy Policy Administrator
Electronic Arts Inc.
209 Redwood Shores Parkway
Redwood City, CA 94065 

LEGAL NOTICES: http://www.ea.com/global/legal/legalnotice.jsp
TERMS OF SERVICE: http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/en/PC/
Copyright 2009 Electronic Arts Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## dartuil (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone have a key to give me? It would be very cool 
thx


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

dartuil said:


> anyone have a key to give me? It would be very cool
> thx



Welcome to the forums and 'ere you go.


----------



## dartuil (Jan 28, 2010)

how to get one?


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Me Two days ago : "hmmm two days left, I've to do something to kill time"

Me One day ago : "YESSS one day left, I'll be able to play the beta after coming from the college"

Me 12 hours ago : "They still haven't released the beta keys...guess I've to be patient".

Me now : "I swear I'm going to blow up Valve headquarter if they didn't send me my Beta Key NOW !!!"

Seriously, some people don't respect their own date -.-.....


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

dartuil said:


> how to get one?



Have you tried reading what it says there?



The Witcher said:


> Me Two days ago : "hmmm two days left, I've to do something to kill time"
> 
> Me One day ago : "YESSS one day left, I'll be able to play the beta after coming from the college"
> 
> ...



Steam won't be sending beta codes apparently. The beta will magically appear on your games list. However, way to NOT have a beta pre-load Valve! *proceeds into a diverse and lengthy cursing monologue*


----------



## dartuil (Jan 28, 2010)

yes but my english isnt very good I'm french sorry :/


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Go there today at 20h CET.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

I was going to stay home to wait for the download but well placed look of distaste from my wife quickly killed that idea. I'll just remote in to my PC and start the download from work.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

DAMMIT !!

Bad Company 2 will be using the infamous SecuRom 

I can't believe this, have they lost their minds to use the stupidest software ever made ?

I hope I don't get any problems because of it, because I already have many problems with it in my old games such as Cossakes.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm having problems with converting time, how many hours are left for the clock to reach 9 am PST from now ?


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

4 hours.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> DAMMIT !!
> 
> Bad Company 2 will be using the infamous SecuRom
> 
> ...



The version of SecuRom is supposed to be different. On the BF Blog there was an updated from one of the lead programmers about their implementation of SecuRom. You should read it.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Trip, do you happen to have a link to that blog? I'm pretty new to Battlefield and these days when every company has a twitter and a blog and a web site and a Facebook, I don't know where to start looking.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Hey Trip, do you happen to have a link to that blog? I'm pretty new to Battlefield and these days when every company has a twitter and a blog and a web site and a Facebook, I don't know where to start looking.



Official website : http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/#/home

Twitter : http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2PC


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> I'm having problems with converting time, how many hours are left for the clock to reach 9 am PST from now ?



Try this
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

_Unofficial, but loved none the less countdown timer to the #BFBC2 PC Beta!_
http://electronicgamers.net/bfbc2/

- from twitter


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> _Unofficial, but loved none the less countdown timer to the #BFBC2 PC Beta!_
> http://electronicgamers.net/bfbc2/
> 
> - from twitter



Excellent find


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

And here is what we will be playing beta in:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WOO97Lc6pI&fmt=22

(sorry if it si already posted) edit: same map for PS3 and XBOX360 demo


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

so we have 2:45:35 to pre-order this game to get a betakey?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> so we have 2:45:35 to pre-order this game to get a betakey?



No. We had 2:45:35 to wait until the beta is released.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> And here is what we will be playing beta in:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WOO97Lc6pI&fmt=22
> 
> (sorry if it si already posted)



ive never seen an AK blowup a chain linked fence LOL


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> so we have 2:45:35 to pre-order this game to get a betakey?



Think in steam it will work later as well?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

this is obv a console demo vid because the textures and models look like crap.. movements and physics look great


----------



## gumpty (Jan 28, 2010)

Urgh ... the steam download servers are going to go septic when the clock ticks down to zero. Why, oh why couldn't they do a pre-load for this beta?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Urgh ... the steam download servers are going to go septic when the clock ticks down to zero. Why, oh why couldn't they do a pre-load for this beta?



Because panic = awareness and awareness = more money. The slow download is the other reason I didnt stay home to download the client.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Urgh ... the steam download servers are going to go septic when the clock ticks down to zero. Why, oh why couldn't they do a pre-load for this beta?



Never mind the beta, just imagine how it's going to on the game's release day!
On Steam, pre-order should mean pre-load, period.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...d-bad-company-2-console-demo-and-pc-beta.aspx

Great... so now there's a fucking Xbox 360 demo live and still no PC beta. As always, the PC comes *LAST*. FFS, thanks for nothing DICE. Wankers.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

The Ground/Debris/Rocks/Walls look so flat and unrealistic. I was expecting more eye candy from a Dx11 title... Everything else is top notch tho.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the first PC beta video I've seen.

Don't know if it is the PC but it looks like it from how the guy moves about, but that's nothing to go on really.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> The Ground/Debris/Rocks/Walls look so flat and unrealistic. I was expecting more eye candy from a Dx11 title... Everything else is top notch tho.



the pc version will look much better than the console version, Ive already seen some of the PC version. Consoles dont have Dx11/..so if you see a game demo shown outside of DX11 then dont blame the game.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> This is the first PC beta video I've seen.
> 
> Don't know if it is the PC but it looks like it from how the guy moves about, but that's nothing to go on really.



exactly you can see the textures and models are so much cleaner.. and the ground looks good


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

That's on medium settings as well, apparently.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> This is the first PC beta video I've seen.
> 
> Don't know if it is the PC but it looks like it from how the guy moves about, but that's nothing to go on really.



How could it be the beta and the MP is still closed ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

It could be a leaked video of the internal test beta. If it's the closed MP beta then that won't stop someone from leaking a video if they have access.


----------



## Amielucha (Jan 28, 2010)

I am going to preorder it right now for PC. I spent sooo many nights on BC (on PS3) that it's my duty to play BC2


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, hopefully we'll see you on the battlefield.


----------



## Amielucha (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, really can't wait to play Bad Company on my PC, consoles are just not meant for FPS 
I guess Modern Warfare 2 will do 'til then.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Never mind the beta, just imagine how it's going to on the game's release day!
> On Steam, pre-order should mean pre-load, period.



the fact that its still beta, means there is no final game to pre-load...


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Man, the next 4 four months are a living hell, at least for me...

Too many Must-Buy games :

BC2 (pre-ordered)
Crysis 2
Supreme Commander 2 
Monster Hunter Tri 
Final Fantasy (what was it ? XII ?)  and the MMORPG version.
MAG (already bought it)
AVP (pre-ordered)
Mass Effect 2 (got it)

I think I've missed a lot....god damn you Valve I want my Beta key just to ease my mind ;(


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

Beta key in hand, ready to start in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Beta key in hand, ready to start in about 10 minutes!!



Let us know if you can. I heard it wouldn't start playing until this evening.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

That is actually Pacific time for the download which would be 10 a.m. Mountain.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

9am pacific is just 2 minutes away now...heh. I'll be playing at some point today....Battlefield across 3 monitors rocks!

Bah ruin my fun will ya? Eh?!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

Double posting bad m'kay.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> 9am pacific is just 2 minutes away now...heh. I'll be playing at some point today....Battlefield across 3 monitors rocks!



it's almost 8am pacific...still another hour


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

SHHHH!!! It's now dammit! nOW!!!.




Will check again in an hour.








at least I got my key...


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> SHHHH!!! It's now dammit! nOW!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz no worries! with a 1.5meg dl speed on Verizon DSL i won't be playing till tomorrow anyway (maybe later tonight if the servers aren't crazy busy)! that's better anyway, my new psu will be here tomorrow .


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the fact that its still beta, means there is no final game to pre-load...



Uhm... Did you read my first sentence? It's pretty obvious I was referring to the final game.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Uhm... Did you read my first sentence? It's pretty obvious I was referring to the final game.



how do we know if steam will allow preload yet, if there is no final game to preload?

You're acting like its fact that there wont be - maybe i missed that evidence.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

"Pre-order should be pre-load, period" - Did I say there will be pre-load? No. Did I say there won't be a pre-load? No. I made a statement, I expressed my opinion. It is what it is, an opinion.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

How can you pre-load something that doesn't yet exist? Plus, as this is only the beta client, as soon as the final is loaded on to Steam, you most likely will be able to pre-load the game ready for the release date.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hypothetical
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/future+tense
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/opinion


That's how.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

^^

I don't think the definitions of these words were necessary. You stated that pre-order should mean pre-load. Which, in most cases on Steam is actually how it is. Once the final game is uploaded, you'll most likely be able to pre-load the game before it's official release date ready for when it is released.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

lemode said:


> lolz no worries! with a 1.5meg dl speed on Verizon DSL i won't be playing till tomorrow anyway (maybe later tonight if the servers aren't crazy busy)! that's better anyway, my new psu will be here tomorrow .


I think I'll download it at work where I have 11 meg. I have 5meg at home , but I can do it here and put it on a flash drive. 
Then when I get home at 4 p.m. I can just load it off my flash drive
.5 hours until launch sequence !


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I think I'll download it at work where I have 11 meg. I have 5meg at home , but I can do it here and put it on a flash drive.
> Then when I get home at 4 p.m. I can just load it off my flash drive
> .5 hours until launch sequence !



It'll be a long day at work then  25k and about 200k is what I'm getting. Sure they'll go even slower as more and more people start downloading.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

The timer is 0 and I still hasn't got my key


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

"Site off-line

The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding."

When I try to go to http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta to get it.

I imagine there are a lot of people trying to access that page right now....


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah .. wtb torrent so i can start downloading .. and put on tpu downloads


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

There is no beta. The beta is a lie.
Now wait 8 days (Valve time for Jan 28)


Steam, as always, manages to screw this up.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> yeah .. wtb torrent so i can start downloading .. and put on tpu downloads



That would be nice. FilePlanet just about died now too. That should be once of the sites to download the beta client. fileplay died too and pretty much all www.battlefield.xxx are dead


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

If you guys find any working links to the download ... post em up.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

www.battle.no Temporarily portal.

Due to Battlefield Bad Company 2 Closed Beta release, we are getting huge amount of page request.

edit: that's where I'm downloading, please don't kill it, pretty please..  Started at 200k now @ 36k...


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

FFS some people are already downloading on Steam and I have nothing yet. Bloody Steam!
Is it too much to ask for them not to f**k this up?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

battle.no's download link:

ftp://download2.battle.no/bc2/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.zip

doesnt work though


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah when I try it I get "500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_bind."


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

!@#$ this, I'm going to play Sins of Solar Empire or something for the next two hours...


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Beta links:
http://www.fileplay.net/file/7568/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc-closed-beta-rc1
http://www.fileplanet.com/files/200000/209408.shtml
http://www.battle.no/?section=download&get=144
http://www.gamehosting.co.uk/bc2beta/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip
http://www.gamearena.com.au/downloads/details.php/battlefield-bad-company-2-beta-client

And, as usual, Steam fail.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/50147


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

no torrents ?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

TIGR said:


> "Site off-line
> 
> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding."
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm one ! I knew they would get swamped and not be ready for the bandwidth 
needed. If my sorry ass can figure it why couldn't they ?


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn, more than 10000 are downloading right now from multiple websites, guess this will be a really long night.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

why didnt those retards post a torrent?


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> why didnt those retards post a torrent?



Good question.

Well I'm gonna go get lunch lol. Maybe when I come back, one of the sites will work.

Ha!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> why didnt those *retards* post a torrent?



Do you really need to ask? 
Maybe they are being coached by Steam personnel.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Steam is ON PEOPLE!


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

WOOT! Dling it on Steam now!!!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

nevermind, D/L now.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

And it's fast!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't hook into anything. Kind of funny these savy 
game makers aren't even prepared for this kind of traffic.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try to reload your Steam client?


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

IT'S ON !!!!! 

Look down you will see it in Steam !!!

EDIT : I HATE YOU STEAM !!! BUSY !!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

It only took them 30min... *to fix something they had weeks to prepare for*!!


PURE AWESOMENESS!!! 70KB/S


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

ive got it on the 360, its brilliant but it seems really peculiar, i cant figure out why. The surround sound is amazing on it though! All though there are some problems with it.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> It only took them 30min... *to fix something they had weeks to prepare for*!!



They are bastards, you can't say anything more than that


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

No comments,...


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

ooooooh, that must hurt.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally I'm able to download @ 60kbs  

I want 450kbs !!!

I had to try for like 13 times to get it to work.

By the way change your Location to something very low in players like the Middle East for example.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im on fileplanet at 340kbs


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

Steam Download Available Now

edit: I guess I'm late lol. downloading at 1mb/s


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

No problems with the download here, other than now that it's finished, I cannot play for another 4 hours. 


Anyone without a key?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess Steam has all its good servers in North America.


----------



## dartuil (Jan 28, 2010)

i got my key


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Steam Download Available Now
> 
> edit: I guess I'm late lol. downloading at 1mb/s



lol ususally my steam DL speed peaks at 160kb/s i am getting 192kb/s!


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

Trying to download the Beta now, so many people doing it its taking forever

Lets go I want to play damn it!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

usually my steam peaks at 5128kb/s  : D


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> usually my steam peaks at 5128kb/s  : D




















Shut it!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

My download stopped and now won't even start. kk, Steam can go to hell, I'm going to stop wasting my time with this POS and go play something.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

downloading via torrent to tpu servers .. @ 1 MB/s eta 17 minutes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> downloading via torrent to tpu servers .. @ 1 MB/s eta 17 minutes



you got beta keys to give away?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

nope i only got one from a nice member of this forum


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

25% done to tpu servers


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

can you link the torrent?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.speltorrents.se/download.php/1519/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Finished downloading .

Anyone who hasn't join the TPU BF BC2 yet should join here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Finished downloading .
> 
> Anyone who hasn't join the TPU BF BC2 yet should join here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579



can you get me the md5 sum of the zip or installer ?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got it from steam. How do I check that?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

did you download a zip file ? BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope. I downloaded it through Steam, no visible files.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

ok forget it then


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

50% done to tpu servers


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

I will be dead before I can get it from FilePlanet


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

More great news! I'm reading on Steam forums that people can't play the beta because it asks for a serial... HAHAHA on Steam!


Steam fail.


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> More great news! I'm reading on Steam forums that people can't play the beta because it asks for a serial... HAHAHA on Steam!
> 
> 
> Steam fail.



reason number 43 why I hate Steam


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

hahaha
usually i wouldve gone with steam, but i want a physical copy of this game


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

same, game case looks nice and shiny. i like shiny things.


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

I went D2D


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

download finished, adding to download section


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> More great news! I'm reading on Steam forums that people can't play the beta because it asks for a serial... HAHAHA on Steam!
> 
> 
> Steam fail.



Confirmed. Asking for series key....


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

You are THE MAN


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

omg omg omg
fast servers incoming!!

 w1zzard


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm finally hooked into Gamearena in Australia. I assume this version will work fine here in the states.
Slow connection, but I can't get home for about 5 hours any way so no biggy.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

Bow said:


> I will be dead before I can get it from FilePlanet



Try Gamearena AU !


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

download added .. needs a bit of time to copy the file to the actual download server .. "staging server" wont work .. only 1.7 MB/s ... 10 more minutes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn EA, why is it only my timezone that starts the DL 7 hours behind everyone else, cant get it on Steam, can't get it on Fileplanet, and have to go to college now, and DL here still says staging


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

internet seems slow today....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

if any nice chap would like to hook me up with a spare key i will be forever greatful


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## wiak (Jan 28, 2010)

EA = FAIL, well i did enter norway in country and i get back "you did not select a country"
soo fail, why do US allways get every freaking thing first?, and when US get stuff late, they whine, so stupid ^^

no offense to you us users here


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

i blame the beta
everyone wants it...so liek everything is getting hammered like a cheap hooker


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, a lot of things are released elsewhere before they make it to the US, wiak.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

it's up at one tpu server now, second any second


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Keys for steam are coming.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13240680&postcount=16


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

I got myself a key from fileplay.net/keys, but damn the site was destroyed. Not sure if there are any left.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you W1zzard! Downloading at my max speed from TPU now.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

im getting 0kb from the TPU torrent D:


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

there is no tpu torrent, use the download section, eu mirrors soon (15 mins)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

downloading from TPU. now i just need a key...


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

so what am I downloading then!!! D:


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

Please stop hitting our resources that quickly. Contact us if you were performing a legitimate action.

Thats what I get for being impatient.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet, currently downloading now.  Has anyone had any luck from the site I posted? I just had to create an account and it was just a click from there. But their site absolutely sucks.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 28, 2010)

Bow said:


> Please stop hitting our resources that quickly. Contact us if you were performing a legitimate action.
> 
> Thats what I get for being impatient.



Same here lol


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

i cleared the ban table .. try now ..


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

any chance of getting a UK download going?


----------



## TIGR (Jan 28, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> so what am I downloading then!!! D:



It's right here:
http://techpowerup.com/downloads/1747/Battlefield:_Bad_Company_2_Beta_Client.html


----------



## motte49 (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm not max speed but 200kb ...


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha now I am happy I have slow DL times. Now I can only hope that the key problem is resolved the second my dl finishes!

These младенец on the Steam forums need to chew on a соска-лутышка and calm the hell down!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

we have no more tpu server in the uk .. but 2 in fr, 1 in nl and 1 in de ... files should be there soon


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet! france should be good enough for me.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

Whii: http://i45.tinypic.com/208xs1y.jpg


----------



## motte49 (Jan 28, 2010)

Please stop hitting our resources that quickly. Contact us if you were performing a legitimate action.
baah hate it ....


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Whii: http://i45.tinypic.com/208xs1y.jpg



showoff!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

motte49 said:


> Please stop hitting our resources that quickly. Contact us if you were performing a legitimate action.
> baah hate it ....



maybe don't do it then...


----------



## motte49 (Jan 28, 2010)

yes yes ... but klicked to often ... bam ...


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

7 h 38 min to dl from tpu


----------



## motte49 (Jan 28, 2010)

can one pls unbann me pls


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

motte49 said:


> can one pls unbann me pls



i only think w1z can do that.


----------



## motte49 (Jan 28, 2010)

wizzard can you pls unbann me ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

motte49 said:


> wizzard can you pls unbann me ...



he is prolly busy playing it right now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can the TPU one be DL'd extracted into Steam and used there, or does the Steam client have to be the Steam client since I have no actual key.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Can the TPU one be DL'd extracted into Steam and used there, or does the Steam client have to be the Steam client since I have no actual key.



hrm, you may be able to run it with steam, but i dont see why you would want to.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Still no keys for Steam.

The admin from Vavle said it will be added to the game "soon".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well because Steam was nice enough to let the entire damn worl start their download 7 hours before my timezone can. I can't start my DL through Steam for another 5hrs and 15min, as far as I know CET is the only timezone now waiting  I want to choke the bastard at EA that thought that was a good idea....


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 28, 2010)

Indeed.

If anyone's got a key hookup shoot me a PM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

yea, you guys want don to play!


----------



## Boneface (Jan 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Indeed.
> 
> If anyone's got a key hookup shoot me a PM.



Me to please lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

*STEAM KEYS ARE ONLINE! *


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 28, 2010)

When you guys finally start playing it, could you please post back your FPS and settings your running the game on? I'm very curious to see how gpu intensive this game is.

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

lol too much stress on tpu download servers to complete the transfer to the other mirrors :/


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

well, one person who posted a youtube video says he was getting ~20fps on high and ~60 on medium using a q6600 and a HD4850.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> *STEAM KEYS ARE ONLINE! *



Links?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

On your "My Games" tab.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 28, 2010)

*cries* TPU just keeps getting slower and slower


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Links?



he means you have to have already preordered it from steam to get your key. thankfully you dont have to use steam to play this game.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah, okay.  never mind.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

i still probably have another hour to dl this last 40%. oh well, at least the key issue was resolved while i was dling so i can get right in game when it's finished.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

once my dl finishes from tpu i will have to leave


----------



## Boneface (Jan 28, 2010)

My DL crashed and when i went to find the faster of the 3 to start again i get the ban thing lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Starting Steam DL, had to restart Steam to see the beta client.


----------



## Bow (Jan 28, 2010)

Still have 2hrs 27 min to dl


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone who uses usenet can grab it here, full speed ahead.
http://www.nzbindex.nl/release/1607...CLIENT-Bad-Company-2-BETA.par2-Superjoshi.nzb


----------



## Boneface (Jan 28, 2010)

js01 said:


> Anyone who uses usenet can grab it here, full speed ahead.
> http://www.nzbindex.nl/release/1607...CLIENT-Bad-Company-2-BETA.par2-Superjoshi.nzb



HHAHAHA thanks 35mins ill have it


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

cleared the ip ban table again .. and managed to add it to the nl server


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Steams DL is actually going real smooth I was getting 1.3mb/s off them, but starting to level off now, down to 750kb/s


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't worry anyone, game is unplayable. Horrible lag at the moment. Just walked same route 5 times, keeps resetting me to start everytime.

63 or so latency at least aws when I joined. Oh and serverlist has no order by anthing, so you have to scroll the whole thing. Anyhow, was fun that 5min it worked (alt tabbig now). 1680x1050 high settings was choppy for me, medium seems to run fine.

edit: another server working fine, maybe it was just the one server the died.

Come play, seems fun now that it works again!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I would be surprised if your 280 can only play at medium, thats still as far as single GPU cards go, like the 5th fastest card on the market. You were talking about server issues, maybe thats what you were noticing rather than FPS.

And ouch Steam DL was rolling along, now down to 77kb/s :/


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Downloading at 50 KB/s is so cool. And if I behave real good sometimes it peaks at 100 KB/s.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 28, 2010)

not even having it is even cooler :shadedshu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

It would be Greatly appreciated if those who are playing the beta that also have FRAPS installed can log a 5 minute FPS min/max/avg and post them in this format. 

Best if we can standardize to "max in game settings"

User Name | GPU | CPU (clock) | RAM | OS | FPS Min/Max/Avg | Resolution |


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> not even having it is even cooler :shadedshu



Well your in the US, preorder it, he's only complaining about something he bought, that is unless you bought it and got screwed some how, then I'm sorry.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It would be Greatly appreciated if those who are playing the beta that also have FRAPS installed can log a 5 minute FPS min/max/avg and post them in this format.
> 
> User Name | GPU | CPU (clock) | RAM | OS | FPS Min/Max/Avg |



I'm probably going to start doing that tomorrow but for today, it just time to enjoy playing this again!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm probably going to start doing that tomorrow but for today, it just time to enjoy playing this again!



I already plan on not going to work tomorrow so I'll get the bulk of my testing done then.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

js01 said:


> Anyone who uses usenet can grab it here, full speed ahead.
> http://www.nzbindex.nl/release/1607...CLIENT-Bad-Company-2-BETA.par2-Superjoshi.nzb



now i will have it in 7 minutes lmao


----------



## Boneface (Jan 28, 2010)

INstalled just need a key damnit lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

So, popped in game for a bit while the kids ate lunch...


Plays butter smooth, everything on high, 2 4890's crossfired @ 900/1000, 1920x1080, all settings maxed except only 4x AA. quad Phenom 2 @ 3.4ghz, 4GB ram, Win7 64.

Gonna have to get the eyefinity rig up and running too see how it plays @ 5860x1080!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

**** STEAM!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


60% completed... then 100% ready. WTF? Click play... Updating: 0% 


FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So, popped in game for a bit while the kids ate lunch...
> 
> 
> Plays butter smooth, everything on high, 2 4890's crossfired @ 900/1000, 1920x1080, all settings maxed except only 4x AA. quad Phenom 2 @ 3.4ghz, 4GB ram, Win7 64.
> ...



That makes me happy, then I shouldn't have any issues.



rpsgc said:


> **** STEAM!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 60% completed... then 100% ready. WTF? Click play... Updating: 0%
> ...



That sucks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

woot installing!


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

The game runs smooth on high at around 50-60fps, sadly though it doesn't look any better then the xbox 360 I have both of them running side by side aside from smoother edges on the PC that's it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

BC2 hasn't been on the 360... Once I get in game I will be able to judge for sure as I put in a ton of time on the PS3 beta. Granted I will be playing on DX10 not DX11.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

tons of lag and it crashed on me. im guessing the servers are getting destroyed right now. anyway to make my own server?


----------



## theorw (Jan 28, 2010)

WTF?U mean we cant paly unless we have preordered the game?


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got done playing some, prolly had 10-12 ppl on the server I was in.

Anyway it ran pretty good on medium settings at 1680x1050.

E5200 3ghz
2GB ram
HD4830

It was pretty fluid, not 60fps fluid, but probably around the 40ish range.  Not bad, I found it pretty good. Could've been close to 50 too at times, not sure since I didn't use a fps measuring program.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

theorw said:


> WTF?U mean we cant paly unless we have preordered the game?



Correct, keys go to people who pre-ordered the game from the selected retailers. Theres already been a few free keys given out and I'm sure more will appear, but probably not on beta launch day.


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

> BC2 hasn't been on the 360


The demo just came out today.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive got it running, i just havent received my key yet :'(


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah, I thought the demo was to hit both consoles on the 4th, I'll have to check on PS3 for it.


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

There might be some keys left here.
http://www.fileplay.net/keys


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

js, I actually had to get a second one not too long ago from them, the first one I got from there was invalid.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

@ Medium setting 1680x1050, my FPS is barely playable 40-50

I'm playing at Low setting 70FPS+ .


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

kid, really?  I wouldn't call that barely playable, but you should be dominating that crap xD.  Those numbers are about what I get, which apparently is probably good for my rig.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

40 - 50 is good FPS for playing, 30 and under is bad.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

super fun so far. sniper, assault, and engi are all classes i'll alternate between.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would be surprised if your 280 can only play at medium, thats still as far as single GPU cards go, like the 5th fastest card on the market. You were talking about server issues, maybe thats what you were noticing rather than FPS.
> 
> And ouch Steam DL was rolling along, now down to 77kb/s :/



That was just test on the presets, high has some AA in it, didn't look more. Didn't even have FPS displayed, but it was 20 FPS max in my guestimate. And my CPU/GPU is stock still, but thhey'll get OCed if needed fot BFC2 

Have to test more tomorrow (with adnaced settings) now it's bed time.

Server lag was hitting the other game too, but just once. DOn't know if it's too many peeps joining/quitting/refreshing server list or just main server getting overloaded updating the stats.

You'll know better when it's evening time in the US, will be even more player I'd think.

Got something done at least: http://i47.tinypic.com/244e26w.jpg


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

there is a lot of lag...playable most of the time though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

not really, 40-50 = slow motion.

FPS game need at least 60FPS+

The game doesn't have DX9 option, even though I choose low setting.

And alot of lagg...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

im disappointed there is no single player mode for the beta


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 28, 2010)

Runs good , but network lag on the server I was on. Looks a lot like frontline fuel of wars.
The sound is Great. This is gonna make you really want the full version. I had it on High 
1680x1050 and frame rate seems good. I just need to get on a btter server after I take care of some business.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 28, 2010)

WTF...

There is no prone ??? 

I'm sick of noobs complaining to the game producers about how they can't kill other players when they you are prone, this outrageous, prone is like walking, its one of the basics how could they remove it ? 

This is a PC game not a console.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 28, 2010)

Heh, I thought he misspelled pr0n.  

Speaking of which, where are the screenies, people? :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I'm getting pretty bad rubber banding, auto switching weapon kits, run out of a house then it pulls me back inside it like 5 times, also getting a lot of flickering textures.



kid41212003 said:


> not really, 40-50 = slow motion.
> 
> FPS game need at least 60FPS+
> 
> ...



40 - 50 is far from slow motion, consoles only run at 30, 60+ is hard for the human eye to even tell the difference.



Easy Rhino said:


> im disappointed there is no single player mode for the beta



Most SP games don't even have a beta, thats something much easier to test in house, which is most likely what they have done with that portion of the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im disappointed there is no single player mode for the beta



Battlefield has never been a single-player focused franchise. Bad Company was the first to do a good job of this, and usually these betas are for them to properly load-test online servers, moreso this time because they are doing all the hosting.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 28, 2010)

js01 said:


> There might be some keys left here.
> http://www.fileplay.net/keys



Thanks for that, got my key. 



Will I have any problems running it (besides network lag) on my pc?



<----- Specs to the side.


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Thanks for that, got my key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should run great on that but just remember to turn HBAO off in the advanced settings it really kills the fps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a heads up, every single server just went down, not sure if they are doing maintence or what.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

So far BETA is being veeery disappointing, first it crashed about three times, couldn't get into any server (kicked or no response etc) and OMG i can't sort the server browser, that is major sh*t.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm i got kicked out of a game at 1 that was lagging.

game crashes while trying to populate a server list/play game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

I noticed the different, it's quite obvious. Even at 45FPS it's slower than PS3. I don't know why, but It's certainly clearly slow motion.

Servers are down.
I think it CTD when you try to access the server list.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a screenshot coming very soon 

1680x1050, all settings to Med. AA at 1x or whatever, and shadows are on low.  I wanted to try stuff like shadows on low to see how the fps was. 

Pic up soon








There ya guys go, don't laugh at my modest rig and settings


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

My game keeps crashing too when I try to find a server.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

The beta is updating files humph


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> So far BETA is being veeery disappointing, first it crashed about three times, couldn't get into any server (kicked or no response etc) and OMG i can't sort the server browser, that is major sh*t.



It is day 1, it's kind of expected, thats why its a beta.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It is day 1, it's kind of expected, thats why its a beta.



Lets hope so, also another battlefield that refuses to minimize. And why the hell updating stats take sooooo long, ok 5th time crashing now


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

Servers are overloaded and it's minimized just fine. Alt-Tab or Alt-Enter.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

is anyone able to get into a game the past 10 minutes? it keeps booting me from the entire game (exit to windows) while it tries to load server browser.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 28, 2010)

I havn't been booted, neither has it crashed once.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

yes me too, third time i tried to get to server browser and it CTDd, and i cant minize at all


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

i noticed that there was a msg while it tried to load the browsers saying they are fully aware of the lag issues and are working on it.


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

The game is crashing like a son of a, I guess they were to busy optimizing the demo for the 360 which I'm gonna play now until it gets sorted.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2/status/8334189421

Also another crash


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm... I'm getting a lot of crashes too. We must wait, even more time.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Hmm... I'm getting a lot of crashes too.



a lot is a understatement


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

lol. guess they are working on it then.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> a lot is a understatement



You have to consider, I just ran it for the first time 5 mins ago


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 28, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome to the forums and 'ere you go.



Thanks IC just need to find a download that is not FULL lol They gave me a  key from the site you posted.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

the of forum is heating up
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/forums/show/3827.page

Well i gues i will try SP..... oh wait FUUUUUUU*K


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2010)

Crashes means that they are handling more customers than predicted, which is a good sign.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm... Game is currently not available (Steam). Works fine if I run it directly from the executable but then I can't connect to any server.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> yes me too, third time i tried to get to server browser and it CTDd, and i cant minize at all



same problem here


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> same problem here



we both have a GT200 video card, might be something related.
Something i love about MassEffect2 was it perfect alttab capabilities, i would do it sometimes just for fun


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Hmm... Game is currently not available (Steam). Works fine if I run it directly from the executable but then I can't connect to any server.



Can anyone else play (Steam)?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Something i love about MassEffect2 was it perfect alttab capabilities,



just play in windowed mode


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> just play in windowed mode



Never done that, i mean ever


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone able to get to the server browser?


----------



## gumpty (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> anyone able to get to the server browser?



Nope. Can't see any servers and has crashed back to the desktop once.

Make that thrice. Meh.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone found a way to disable the intro and automatically login ?


----------



## bigtye (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> anyone able to get to the server browser?



Nope, load up server browser, no servers show then ctd. 4 times so far, have been able to play yet.

Glad they are doing this in the beta. Have to remind myself not be disappointed each time it happens, this is not the actual game.

Tye


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe the thread title should be changed to "Official BC2 beta thread" ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Maybe the thread title should be changed to "Official BC2 beta thread" ?



done


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 28, 2010)

i actually got on a game, the first time i loaded up (via steam) but then i noticed my sound was all messed up, so i downloaded the latest sound drivers and all was fixed. BUT now i cant get into a game at all, i keep using play now as that how i got a game before. Going to server browser just crashes me out. Its a beta and i understand server load testing etc that they have to do, so i can just keep trying and wait it out.
Makes me laugh tho when some people go mad over things not working, its a beta and it was free...... not pointing out anyone here but its all over the net, makes me chuckle


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, just an update from my point of view.

I have had zero crashes, but I only got to play for 20 very painful minutes. Lag is evil.

I can't minimize the game, but the start menu does appear and I open other programs, etc. just BFBC2 is like my moving wallpaper during this time.

The Server browser is not suppose to work yet from what I understand on the official blog.  The Server browser is listed as "something that will be added for the final release", so it may be disabled and I would avoid using it for now.


----------



## js01 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I figured out how to force DX9 but it's a shame that I can't get in game to see if it boosts performance, I ran fraps to check and there was no black box around the fps counter so that means it's running in DX9.

Anyways if anyone wants to just go to the BFBC2Beta folder in Documents open settings.ini and change DxVersion=auto to DxVersion=9 .


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

> We are aware of a number of crashes when people are using the server browser in game. Please help us pin point the issue by avoiding the use of the browser and instead using the PLAY NOW button.
> This will help us locate the cause as well as allow you into the beta servers without CTD.



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ta/880470-important-server-browser-crash.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

For everyone that said this isnt a Beta it sure acts like a Beta!


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 28, 2010)

I preordered from Steam but no beta key in the mail.  Is it automatically applied from steam?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG connecting for the first time


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

you have been kicked from the game 

fail fail fail


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> OMG connecting for the first time



Did you skeet a lil bit?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you skeet a lil bit?



got the kicked message before the first drop


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> got the kicked message before the first drop



Epic cock tease!


----------



## bigtye (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> got the kicked message before the first drop



Keep trying, lots of clanmates got the same thing 4-5 times before being able to stay in game.

Tye


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> anyone found a way to disable the intro and automatically login ?



OMG i was so looking into that BF2142 had that and it was great.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha.... "we are currently aware of crashes....." and then BAM crash, I LOL'd.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

finally made it into the game.. laggy as hell, unplayable, crashed, going to sleep


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine just crashes out of the game now.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 28, 2010)

After playing for about an hour straight the only thing I can say is....


































Does Steam refunds pre-orders? Seriously.

Never mind the lag, never mind the obvious bugs and crashes, its playability is awful, just awful. It isn't a beta thing, it's how the game is. So, unless they really make big changes and/or Hardcore mode is really great, I don't know... 
Struggling with crappy mouse support/sensitivity to try and actually hit someone only to be reminded that 10 rounds to the chest just tickles is... well, not my idea of fun!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

I got into a pretty good server.
EA Public something, and it doesn't have lag, the server ping is ~50.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Struggling with crappy mouse support/sensitivity to try and actually hit someone only to be reminded that 10 rounds to the chest just tickles is... well, not my idea of fun!



That is called a bug and/or lag.

I hit people in the chest with cannon fire from a tank and they did not die.  It is just really bad lag for me.

Steam will gladly refund you for the game, I think.  You may have to just gift it to someone else and have them pay you for it.  That would be less of a hassel.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I just got in 4 solid games, game seems to have a slight delay to it overall, no matter what fps it's at, can't seem to take in game screens either, justs pastes as white in paint. But felt very good, not as polished as what the PS3 version was, but I think they map has had less testing, already in the few hours the servers have been live, their performance has increased, which is a good sign, I have very little rubber banding over the last hour that I played.

AlsoLaughingMan is right, it is lag, I played in the PS3 beta and 1 shot to the head kills, a few to the chest kills, I just put 10 in a guys head to kill him, thats just lag.


----------



## TVman (Jan 29, 2010)

everyone is saying it sux and i was really hopeing that it would be a epic game! what a dissapointment


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 29, 2010)

I cannot connect to the servers using the Play Now button.  The server selection screen causes the game to crash.  PB is uptodate.  WTF?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

TVman said:


> everyone is saying it sux and i was really hopeing that it would be a epic game! what a dissapointment



No one is saying it sucks, everyone is saying it's a beta. It's day one, the servers are hit hard, it hasn't even been up for a full 24 hours, it seems like people haven't ever played in a beta before. Because most that I have played in have had day 1's worse than this. The servers have stabilized and I would be expecting patches to fix the laggy controls, thats the 2 issues and one is already fixed, after that it will be just as polished as the PS3 beta which was great.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

I played long enough to get two 5 minute fraps logs. 

Specs in current system. 1920x1080 Med settings crossfire is enabled but I don't know if it's working yet. 

2010-01-28 19:58:25 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 15792 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 52.640 - Min: 7 - Max: 109

2010-01-28 20:04:25 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 17453 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 58.177 - Min: 48 - Max: 71

edit: crossfire off 

2010-01-28 20:35:41 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 12813 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 42.710 - Min: 29 - Max: 69


The game plays pretty well when it actually works and it's easy to distinguish between those who have and those who have not played the PS3 beta. FOV sucks but hopefully that can be tweaked in the future. Missing control settings for toggle crouch hold and  zoom hold are a little annoying.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 29, 2010)

The 360 demo is now out

edit

late


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 29, 2010)

Yet another game to add to the "I can't play this maxed" list. I've sworn that when that list reaches 15 games that I care about I'm spending the $300 I have stashed away on whatever it'll get me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

I sure as hell was playing it on max.  I don't see why you would not be able to play on max.

It is a beta though, so I am going to change the screen res every now and then to see if I find any more issues.  Then report what I find, you know, like it was a Beta.

So for everyone that is downing the game like TVman, calm down a bit and just give it time.  This is a process of us helping Dice make the game better for the final release.  There was a warning and a disclaimer that basically told you these crash, weird issues, lag, server connect problems, etc. would happen.

So if you really thing about it, everything being a little messed up is Dice giving you exactly what they promised for the Beta. lol


----------



## js01 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just tried running in Dx9 and Dx10 is actually a lot faster in this game so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 29, 2010)

I am playing it on max 2x AA on my native res... 1024x768 ftw? 

Game looks great, and I have had little lag. Plays great, PS3 version was good too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah trip you can tell who played in the PS3 beta, I'm literally outscoring the 2nd place people by 2x points. The servers are nice now, havent had any rubber banding, very nice, back to fun!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

im gonna eat some late dinner and then play this win game!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah trip you can tell who played in the PS3 beta, I'm literally outscoring the 2nd place people by 2x points. The servers are nice now, havent had any rubber banding, very nice, back to fun!



That is mainly because, as expected, half the people were just blowing up walls and going, "Man that is cool."  Just like I expected.

I had 300+ ping most of the time, time traveled all over the place, and only played 15 minutes and I have 5 times the score of most of the server.  Most of my points were giving people ammo and one deactivation score.

Vaguely, I remember 2 or 3 guys in the round with 3000+ points, I had 780, then everyone else had less than 150.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 29, 2010)

wont be in this beta because i refuse to have to pre order just to play part of a game. and registering for a "chance" to get a key keeps failing. screw it!


----------



## TVman (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone knows were i can get the beta key??? i downloaded the file but didnt see it was closed beta


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

TVman said:


> anyone knows were i can get the beta key??? i downloaded the file but didnt see it was closed beta



Pre-order and/or game tester are the only ways.  If you don't want to commit just yet, the Demo's will be out first two weeks of February.  You can want for the Demo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

How long can you play the game till its out Feb something? If you preorder. Cause if its long enough I'll preorder now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

The Beta last until February 28th., right guys?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I bought it. 

Beta is downloading. 2%


----------



## douglatins (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn it seems im having poor performance some places, like when at an APC and i fire ans shit blow up, it gets to 20FPS, im at 1920*1200, all high and 2x AA
Also the graphics and animations from released videos seems alot better than what i can see.

Wow its 4AM to you guys? Hehe 1AM over here still late, going to bed, tomorrow ill have more impressions


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

hrm i dont know about this game yet...i liked it this afternoon and now the movement of the people just seems awkward.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

Solid game so far. Once the hit detection gets combed out it should be even better. 

More FPS logs. All settings on High 4xAA 8xAF HBAO off: 1920x1080

Frames: 17369 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 57.897 - Min: 44 - Max: 67 
Frames: 17417 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 58.057 - Min: 34 - Max: 79

Crossfire is working. I can feel a difference in performance when it is disabled and GPUz confirms that both GPUs are loaded. Quads get to stretch their legs on this game as well.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm pissed ever time I go to server browser it crashes to desktop...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm pissed ever time I go to server browser it crashes to desktop...



yea you gotta just do play now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea you gotta just do play now



OK The game crashed ten minutes within playing might be my Computer.

Vsync is on but I'm still getting tearing like crazy.

FPS is good lol 40 max everything.

Mouse is horriable even if I only have it at .70 with accel on and I can barely turn.

First impresions not very good. :shadedshu


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 29, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm pissed ever time I go to server browser it crashes to desktop...



I put it on the second gamer I have listed below and it does the same thing. 
It says it has to be a dual core, but MW2 it wasn't up to specs either and plays fine. 
CPUZ lists it as having 2 cores, why is that ? Is it the Hyper Threading ?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

For people having lag problems:

Don't use the Server Browser, click on the Server tab on the bottom-right corner.






Obviously, the EA server has the best ping.

UK, FR servers... I'm wondering why they are even there.

EDIT:

I found this on gamespot that make the game run in DX9 mode..



			
				ARMEDnPISSED said:
			
		

> Run it on DX9
> 
> Go to Documents\BFBC2Beta\settings.ini
> 
> ...




*AND FREE BETA KEYS here!*

http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/bad-company-2-beta-giveaway/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

I tired DX9 mode and my screen keeps flashing. WHY?

But with Dx10 I get Tearing.

OK I'm getting connection to the Gamer Server lost now? 

It was working fine at the start. I waited ten minutes and the same thing message?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

It boosted my min FPS from 30-40 to 50-60 using DX9 mode. Server might be full?

It might be driver problem. I'm sure AMD will fix them.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 29, 2010)

REMEBER those that are bitching, pissing and moaining, THIS IS A BETA. IF YOU HAVE ISSUES, FREAKING REPORT IT TO THOSE THAT CAN CHANGE IT! (edit: kinda the point of a beta) So far I've had amazing luck with play now and tons of fun, so far I'm extremely content with my preorder.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kursah said:


> REMEBER those that are bitching, pissing and moaining, THIS IS A BETA. IF YOU HAVE ISSUES, FREAKING REPORT IT TO THOSE THAT CAN CHANGE IT! (edit: kinda the point of a beta) So far I've had amazing luck with play now and tons of fun, so far I'm extremely content with my preorder.



Me too. This game is what MW2 should have been.

Tip: Run the game in admin mode. It connects better and seems more stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Damn it seems im having poor performance some places, like when at an APC and i fire ans shit blow up, it gets to 20FPS, im at 1920*1200, all high and 2x AA
> Also the graphics and animations from released videos seems alot better than what i can see.
> 
> Wow its 4AM to you guys? Hehe 1AM over here still late, going to bed, tomorrow ill have more impressions



4 one run the machine stock clocks, ensure to have latest directX and graphics card updates, run at lower resolution.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

Kursah said:


> REMEBER those that are bitching, pissing and moaining, THIS IS A BETA. IF YOU HAVE ISSUES, FREAKING REPORT IT TO THOSE THAT CAN CHANGE IT! (edit: kinda the point of a beta) So far I've had amazing luck with play now and tons of fun, so far I'm extremely content with my preorder.



You don't say. I'm going to bitch about not being able to prone and no voice chat.

The Crashing I can deal with, the connection error understandable, the Vsync not working ok. But no Prone? Voice chat isn't working? The Highest Mouse settings forces me to move my mouse 4 inches across the mouse pad. I'm not giving up hope though. Final release and my New HD5770 and hopefully some of my game experiences can turn positive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

For anyone with an Nvidia card or SLI you need to look at this.......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114045


----------



## Kursah (Jan 29, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> You don't say. I'm going to bitch about not being able to prone and no voice chat.
> 
> The Crashing I can deal with, the connection error understandable, the Vsync not working ok. But no Prone? Voice chat isn't working? The Highest Mouse settings forces me to move my mouse 4 inches across the mouse pad. I'm not giving up hope though. Final release and my New HD5770 and hopefully some of my game experiences can turn positive.



I use TS with my clan so no in-game voice means squat. Vsync..well I suppose if my frames were page tearing it'd be an issue, but it's not at least in my application or any of my clan mates of varying NV and ATI hardware with varying AMD and Intel hardware. Keep up hope though, because once again thankfully this is a BETA and not an actual official demo or game release like some other companies have pulled in the past as a true release. I still have faith that DICE will sort out the issues you guys that are having. I'm sure I'll run into something eventually, but so far in my application, BC2 had been flawless...plus fun as hell!

Not pointing anyone out specifically, but pissing and moaning here get's you so far, actually submitting it to the devs while in beta stage is where the differnece can be made if you're not the only one having the issue...if you are...well then time to start looking at you and your build obviously...but till then, report all you can, let's all do our part in making this release one of the best of 2010!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I use TS with my clan so no in-game voice means squat. Vsync..well I suppose if my frames were page tearing it'd be an issue, but it's not at least in my application or any of my clan mates of varying NV and ATI hardware with varying AMD and Intel hardware. Keep up hope though, because once again thankfully this is a BETA and not an actual official demo or game release like some other companies have pulled in the past as a true release. I still have faith that DICE will sort out the issues you guys that are having. I'm sure I'll run into something eventually, but so far in my application, BC2 had been flawless...plus fun as hell!
> 
> Not pointing anyone out specifically, but pissing and moaning here get's you so far, actually submitting it to the devs while in beta stage is where the differnece can be made if you're not the only one having the issue...if you are...well then time to start looking at you and your build obviously...but till then, report all you can, let's all do our part in making this release one of the best of 2010!



Ok so Voice Chat is only with in your squad but do they plan on bringing in Prone?

How can I submit my issues to them?

Is the mouse slow for anybody else, even when maxed out?

I'm going to sleep and will try to play later.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

Problems that I have/had

Lags: Fixed, joined local EA server
Low performance: Fixed, changed to DX9 mode (Im using a 8800GT)
Server Browser CTD: Not fixed, just don't touch it, it's useless for now anyway, I believe it's for connecting to dedicate servers.

Not sure if it's my keyboard or what, but sometime it kept running even though I didn't hold the keys -> temp fix = tap the key again... lol

No Prone? Played the PS3 beta + PC for over 50 hours, didn't see the need for prone.
Mouse is fine for me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Say guy`s my key I got from IC`s post worked,But now I get the lost connection try again message,I played for about an hour,I wonder if they disabled the downloaded free keys from sites?Also Alien ware site has no keys left.

This game has a lot of potential but the mouse overlay needs to stop lagging out when you re spawn.I was confused when playing recon when it was working ,Why they leave out prone?So i switched to engi and assault for playing and even got in a tank Fun just having but beta means lag when that gets fixed I will buy this game and add it to my BF2 and 2114 games


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting that nVidia drivers link MailMan, downloading now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

yea get the new drivers for your nvidia cards. defin helps. 

im not sure if i like having everyone have prone. it is hard enough to see people as it is and there are plenty of places to hide. maybe just have snipers do prone.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Prone definitely sounds like something I'll miss, but probably will alleviate some camping complaints as well ... then again I've never played Battlefield so will have to see.

Anyone have comparisons to MW2? It may be a bit premature, and obviously you can only tell so much from a beta, but ... beta bugs/issues aside, I'm talking gameplay, graphical quality, etc. How's it stack up?

Also, for those of us who haven't played any Battlefield game (coming from CoD4 and MW2 here), is it a big jump in game style?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Prone definitely sounds like something I'll miss, but probably will alleviate some camping complaints as well ... then again I've never played Battlefield so will have to see.
> 
> Anyone have comparisons to MW2? It may be a bit premature, and obviously you can only tell so much from a beta, but ... beta bugs/issues aside, I'm talking gameplay, graphical quality, etc. How's it stack up?
> 
> Also, for those of us who haven't played any Battlefield game (coming from CoD4 and MW2 here), is it a big jump in game style?



i wouldnt say it is a big jump in game style but this is a whole different game than mw2. this is definitely team based. you need to work together and communicate if you want to accomplish tasks. the graphics are better than mw2. movement is a little foreign to me but im getting used to it. the sound is amazing. if you have surround sound you will love all the effects. i can see the PC community really backing this game after the dicking over by infinity ward...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> wont be in this beta because i refuse to have to pre order just to play part of a game. and registering for a "chance" to get a key keeps failing. screw it!





TIGR said:


> Prone definitely sounds like something I'll miss, but probably will alleviate some camping complaints as well ... then again I've never played Battlefield so will have to see.
> 
> Anyone have comparisons to MW2? It may be a bit premature, and obviously you can only tell so much from a beta, but ... beta bugs/issues aside, I'm talking gameplay, graphical quality, etc. How's it stack up?
> 
> Also, for those of us who haven't played any Battlefield game (coming from CoD4 and MW2 here), is it a big jump in game style?



I really don't compare BF to COD, for the simple fact that BF1942 was a huge MP success far before the COD franchise had anything to match it. I just seem to enjoy the BF series a lot more.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 29, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Say guy`s my key I got from IC`s post worked,But now I get the lost connection try again message,I played for about an hour,I wonder if they disabled the downloaded free keys from sites?Also Alien ware site has no keys left.
> 
> This game has a lot of potential but the mouse overlay needs to stop lagging out when you re spawn.I was confused when playing recon when it was working ,Why they leave out prone?So i switched to engi and assault for playing and even got in a tank Fun just having but beta means lag when that gets fixed I will buy this game and add it to my BF2 and 2114 games



Don't forget this is *beta* it's going to be buggy, crappy, laggy, saggy and scraggy.

I've had no issues what so ever but then again, all I've done is log in, change my settings, jump on a server and cap a sniper on a rock in the head. Then I went back to sleep.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> log in, change my settings, jump on a server and cap a sniper on a rock in the head. Then I went back to sleep.



Sounds like the perfect day to me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 29, 2010)

It all happened in the space of 10 minutes, I was still lethargic from only just waking up after a _very_ fucking weird dream.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea get the new drivers for your nvidia cards. defin helps.



Yeah, forgot about those. Though I'd still like to have OC, so beta for me then.

Seems it just got a lot worse after I got to bed  Reading how the game was for you rest I'd say it was super smooth for me then, server list worked fine and took couple seconds to load, no crashes or connection loss from servers. Few I couldn't connect to and the lag was there.

Well half of the Internet was down, would be weird if it didn't show in game 

Seems they have given away over 10000 beta keys along with pre-oders, turning out to be quite a BIG closed beta. I'd say it's semi-open now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone get the friendslist to work yet?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For people having lag problems:
> 
> Don't use the Server Browser, click on the Server tab on the bottom-right corner.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I'll be playing in a few hours, gotta get some work done first. If anyone wants to hit me upon XFire I'm at TIGRCS.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone get the friendslist to work yet?



Send you a request just now, see if you get it. Now to test the GFX with FPS display on.

edit: with the new drivers (196.34) I got mostly over 40fps all high HBAO off. 1680x1050 2xAA and 8xAF. Went down to 24fps on intense spots and looking down on hill and to 70+ on closer spaces.

Seems fine, but I like to keep it over 30, so I'll lower the settings. OCing time later


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going to bomb DICE's headquarters if they don't change crouch to toggle.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc, I have never seen more negative posts from one person in a thread in my life.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got done playing a few more rounds, scored 4963, dammit so close to 5k, need to gets mah M60!


----------



## bigtye (Jan 29, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> anyone able to get to the server browser?



I still can't load the server browser without ctd but I have been able to bypass this by manually filling my favourites list, 

go to mydocuments/BFBC2beta/gamesettings.ini

down the bottom of the ini list you will see:

FavouriteGames=

You can manually populate your *favourites list *eg this is my server list for Australia:

FavoriteGames=GameArena BF:BC2 Beta #19;GameArena BF:BC2 Beta #23;GameArena BF:BC2 Beta #24;GameArena BF:BC2 Beta #02;i3D.net - PAR Game server;[FR]Eliott Ness #28;GameArena BF:BC2 Beta #12;Hypernia Bad Company 2 Beta Sydney 13;Hypernia Bad Company 2 Beta Sydney 15;Hypernia Bad Company 2 Beta Sydney 16;Hypernia Bad Company 2 Beta Sydney 2;Hypernia Bad Company 2 Beta Sydney 3;


This is then saved and when you load into game, use the side of screen menu as kid41212003 has said and your favourites list will already filled, meaning you don't need to try and connect to the main server list, which causes ctd.

Tye


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

Couple screens from the action: detail high, textures high, shadows medium, effects medium, HBAO off, 2xAA, 8xAF














Worked great now, no lag or issues. Just took play now. Also the right corner server browser works for history of played servers. Anyone know what that number 3 is before my nick?


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

Could that 3 mean you leveled up?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That 3 means he owns 3 other Battlefield games, however many you own you get a veteran status for it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think hat means he unlocked 3 things like weapons.

That 3 means he owns 3 other Battlefield games, however many you own you get a veteran status for it.

Uhm I will go check mine,It should read 2 or is it 4 BF2 the 3 add on packs and 2114.

I just checked nope no 3 beside my name.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm... wonder if my BF games come up. Then again, I only have the complete BF2 set.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That 3 means he owns 3 other Battlefield games, however many you own you get a veteran status for it.



Aah, I saw some of you post that veteran status link (http://veteran.battlefield.com/), went there and Added BF2142 + BF2. Not sure where the third came, maybe NS addon


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> rpsgc, I have never seen more negative posts from one person in a thread in my life.



Oh I'm sorry for complaining about a buggy and unstable beta, really, what am I thinking, pointing out the flaws of a BETA.



PC sniper scope:
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g37/styckx/46003021.jpg

Xbox 360 sniper scope:
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g37/styckx/91c5313a.jpg


Oh, look at me. Complaining again, when will I ever learn!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

When I hit crouch I want to stay crouched. I hate the fact I have to hold the button down.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I hit crouch I want to stay crouched. I hate the fact I have to hold the button down.


I could not agree more. It is a pain in the ass to have to hold the button .


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2010)

i really really like the game now that i could play for a few hours in peace on fast servers without lag.

crouch would be nice to have though


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i really really like the game now that i could play for a few hours in peace on fast servers without lag.
> 
> crouch would be nice to have though



Same here, got solid few hours in and new kits unlocked. The engineer stock weapon was horrid, just got me killed. Seems it has gone a bit different than BF2142 and allows universal guns for all kits too. Seems a bit weird that you could have exact same guns on all, but that's up to the player.

Working friends list would be nice too  Send a punch of request, doubt none got through.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 29, 2010)

Not missing prone for snipers, it would make them too unbalanced, now for assault prone is useful, like dropping on the ground and pushing the pistol, also my pinky finger is having some trouble accepting commands form my brain


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 29, 2010)

This game somehow feels a lot like MW2 and not so much like BF2.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> This game somehow feels a lot like MW2 and not so much like BF2.



For me it feels exactly like BF2142 snow maps, but with destruction and less advanced technology (hover tanks rule). Still a lot of pins to collect (gotta get 'em all!) and guns to unlock. Only big difference would be that retail comes with SP campaign, where BF2142 was MP only.

Just remembered, kill distance is waaaaay too long. Not just for snipers, but for rifles as well. Killed couple peeps where I only saw couple pixels of them trough my iron sight. Not exactly what you'd call fair. That was about the sniping distance of BF2142 and sniper rifles kill in double the distance compared to it


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

This game f****** sucks maaaaaan!!!












































Ah ah fooled ya! But it sucks, how dare it provide me with FUN? mwahahaha! Just turn off HSAO and all is well. The honourable Engineer humbles me with his great kickassenary (made up word of the day).
The server browser no longer crashes. Doesn't show pings though.



TheMailMan78 said:


> When I hit crouch I want to stay crouched. I hate the fact I have to hold the button down.



Nonsense, the game is perfect as is. How dare you complain! mwahahaha


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hurt my pinky finger holding the Ctrl key for 4 hours.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I hurt my pinky finger holding the Ctrl key for 4 hours.



Use another key


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if they have any devices that make use of our feet... For FPS games I mean,


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm wondering if they have any devices that make use of our feet... For FPS games I mean,



You could try using a steering wheel's pedals. Some games should allow to bind them. Or you could use something more comfortable than a keyboard, like a Belkin n52te, Logitech G13, etc.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 29, 2010)

my pinky was showing sings of strenuous activity with random twitches and stuff lol


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> my pinky was showing sings of strenuous activity with random twitches and stuff lol



MEDIC!!!


Hold on! Help is on the way!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> MEDIC!!!
> 
> 
> Hold on! Help is on the way!


Actually i think some shock therapy would do some good


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone get the friendslist to work yet?



Yes me and my brother got the friends list to work. It allows you to see the servers your friends are in, and allows you to join the same server. You have to restart the game after the other person accepts your request in order for them to show up on your list.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2010)

Just played the Beta for the first time last night (got a key online, didn't preorder) and I'm glad I didn't. I don't like the spawn-style of Battlefield games, and the graphics are too smoothed over and cartoonish for me. Thankfully, I'm reassured that MW2 will still be my FPS of choice, dedicated servers or not.

My $0.02


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Oh I'm sorry for complaining about a buggy and unstable beta, really, what am I thinking, pointing out the flaws of a BETA.
> 
> PC sniper scope:
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g37/styckx/46003021.jpg
> ...



The scope will be fixed, the PC scope is the same as the scope was in the PS3 beta, and they changed it, so I'm sure it will be changed on PC here soon.



TheMailMan78 said:


> When I hit crouch I want to stay crouched. I hate the fact I have to hold the button down.



Yeah thats the one thing I'm hoping they add in.



W1zzard said:


> i really really like the game now that i could play for a few hours in peace on fast servers without lag.



Nice to hear other people are starting to enjoy this!



YinYang.ERROR said:


> Yes me and my brother got the friends list to work. It allows you to see the servers your friends are in, and allows you to join the same server. You have to restart the game after the other person accepts your request in order for them to show up on your list.



I finally got it to work, but it doesn't show the friend right when they accept, it took me like 7 relogs to get it to show 1 friends, and only 1 relog to get it to show the other, and I wasn't able to invite any of them to a game, only able to get them to join my games.



DanishDevil said:


> Just played the Beta for the first time last night (got a key online, didn't preorder) and I'm glad I didn't. I don't like the spawn-style of Battlefield games, and the graphics are too smoothed over and cartoonish for me. Thankfully, I'm reassured that MW2 will still be my FPS of choice, dedicated servers or not.
> 
> My $0.02



Your saying you like the tactical rotating spawns of COD? Thats probably the worst thing about that series multiplayer, I can't think of a war where we went over to the enemys and said something like "hey Nazi's were having a good time over here, but we were wondering.. would you guys like to swap trenches about every hour or 2?" And as far as all the rest of my friends that play MW and MW2, they all said BC 2 looked a lot sharp and better, not cartoony. Sorry for jumping on you hear, but I can't stand rotating spawn BS, takes away anything that has to do with tactics or team work.


----------



## Bow (Jan 29, 2010)

I Need A Key!!!!!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Just played the Beta for the first time last night (got a key online, didn't preorder) and I'm glad I didn't. I don't like the spawn-style of Battlefield games, and the graphics are too smoothed over and cartoonish for me. Thankfully, I'm reassured that MW2 will still be my FPS of choice, dedicated servers or not.
> 
> My $0.02



I guess you're not that much into vehicles then either? 

For my taste vehicles are the defining characteristic that keep me playing BF games.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your saying you like the tactical rotating spawns of COD? Thats probably the worst thing about that series multiplayer, I can't think of a war where we went over to the enemys and said something like "hey Nazi's were having a good time over here, but we were wondering.. would you guys like to swap trenches about every hour or 2?" And as far as all the rest of my friends that play MW and MW2, they all said BC 2 looked a lot sharp and better, not cartoony. Sorry for jumping on you hear, but I can't stand rotating spawn BS, takes away anything that has to do with tactics or team work.



I can't stand the rotating spawn BS either, but that's only present in some of the game modes. The best game mode of MW2 is Search and Destroy, IMO, which has no respawning whatsoever. That's what I play competitively on. I just don't like having to look at a screen to wait to spawn. I'd rather watch somebody else play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess you're not that much into vehicles then either?
> 
> For my taste vehicles are the defining characteristic that keep me playing BF games.



I thought that too, and still kind of do, but they really made the classes so damn fun. I use to be a tanker all the time, was damn good at it, but now, I rarely touch vehicles, just prefer playing medic. This PC map has so pretty crappy vehicles, the T-90 is good, but the other tanks just blow. Also not sure how to turn up turret turning speed, thats insanely slow.



DanishDevil said:


> I can't stand the rotating spawn BS either, but that's only present in some of the game modes. The best game mode of MW2 is Search and Destroy, IMO, which has no respawning whatsoever. That's what I play competitively on. I just don't like having to look at a screen to wait to spawn. I'd rather watch somebody else play.



Thank god,  if you were supporting rotating spawns, I was about to call you crazy. Search and Destroy ends up getting too boring, I mean no matter how good you are, you aren't going to be that last guy every time, and when your not the last guy, you end up sitting and looking at a screen not playing for a lot more time. Especially with some of the crazy perks in MW I just never liked that mode, or how dependent people are on UAV.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought that too, and still kind of do, but they really made the classes so damn fun. I use to be a tanker all the time, was damn good at it, but now, I rarely touch vehicles, *just prefer playing medic*. This PC map has so pretty crappy vehicles, the T-90 is good, but the other tanks just blow. Also not sure how to turn up turret turning speed, thats insanely slow.



Brings up another thought that I had.... Does giving medics the biggest infantry guns in the game make sense? Just wait until everyone is maxed out in that class and they're all carrying M60s with red-dot scopes. It's going to be retarded IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I personally don't like the Red dot scope, I have worse accuracy with it, I say line up the beat stick and fire. But if you play Mdic you will realize this, those guns are huge, but that doesn't mean you win. If you come around the corner vs Assault or a Engine, you will most likely die unless you can fire first, if you fire at the sametime, your dead, and even if you fire first, they might still kill you, you have to be quick. And at long range, a Sniper kills you, mid range is their sweet spot, but you have to do short bursts or it goes far to inaccurate. It's nice they gave Medics some cool stuff, but I don't think it's OP, a medic should have both health pack upgrades, if they don't they are garbage, be a real man, iron sight it and rez your team to victory imo.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

Red dot is good for Assault weapons only. And Medic is suck in PC version for some reason, emptied 100 bullets, and the target still didn't die.

I'm playing Assault mainly now... =/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Red dot is good for Assault weapons only. And Medic is suck in PC version for some reason, emptied 100 bullets, and the target still didn't die.
> 
> I'm playing Assault mainly now... =/



Yeah, it has been very difficult to kill people with Medic so far, big suggestion, don't use the Type 88, they nerfed the crap out of it. The M249 they buffed, but honestly I think the PKM seems to be better. Theres been numerous times where a guy was 50ft in front of me and I put a whole clip into him (yes 100 rounds or more) and they would die within the last 5 bullets. I'm chalking it up to lag since that problem wasn't present in the PS3 version.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

PC Beta Patch is coming very soon addressing Server Browser crash and other issues. Stay tuned!

The patch successfully deployed, just start the game & it will patch automatically.
35 minutes ago

The RC2 contains the following fixes:

*Front end:*
Fixes server browser crashes. Server browser more resilient against corrupt online service data, and better support for large number of servers.
Several server browser ping issues resolved.

*Windows XP stability:*
Fixed crash on windows XP at end of round, exit game and display mode changes and.
Proper window style / mouse confinement when starting game maximized on XP .

*Options dialog:*
Mouse sensitivity setting gives more effect.
Mouse sensitivity loaded on game startup.

The update to RC2 will be 8.4Mb


----------



## lemode (Jan 29, 2010)

the only problem i have with the game is the constant right walking bug i get. i'll be sniping while crouching then BAM, i start walking right for no reason and it gets stuck like 7/10 times i crouch and move in and out.

all in all i'm having tons of fun. i really dig recon and mortar strike. it's so awesome to get multiple kills when you don't see other snipers around your initial target.

can't wait for the retail version because BF games are all about CTF to me. i am already tired of this 'sabotage' type mode.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> the only problem i have with the game is the constant right walking bug i get. i'll be sniping while crouching then BAM, i start walking right for no reason and it gets stuck like 7/10 times i crouch and move in and out.
> 
> all in all i'm having tons of fun. i really dig recon and mortar strike. it's so awesome to get multiple kills when you don't see other snipers around your initial target.
> 
> can't wait for the retail version because BF games are all about CTF to me. i am already tired of this 'sabotage' type mode.



i also like ctf. it is far more dynamic and the team that works together the best wins.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't you just love it when you're doing your best to actually destroy the objectives but fail time after time because your team:

a) is camping on top of the hill like sissies with sniper rifles (zero contribution for the team)
b) fails to use their brain - i.e. we're getting raped by tanks/AAA maybe they should switch to Engineer? Nonsense!
c) doesn't know wtf they are doing or just runs around running and gunning, never mind there are objectives and we'll run out of reinforcements!


Choosing Rush (team play oriented) for the beta was a poor choice. Most people don't care about the objectives so regardless of how hard we're trying, we'll ultimately lose.



OnBoard said:


> PC Beta Patch is coming very soon addressing Server Browser crash and other issues. Stay tuned!
> 
> The patch successfully deployed, just start the game & it will patch automatically.
> 35 minutes ago
> ...



Is the patch on Steam already? I didn't see anything.


Also:



> If you have trouble updating by running the game itself go to \Program Files\Electronic Arts\Battlefield Bad Company 2 - BETA and run BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe as Administrator.



Too bad my BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe is 0KB and doesn't run. Because it's the Steam version?


----------



## lemode (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> a) is camping on top of the hill like sissies with sniper rifles (zero contribution for the team)
> b) fails to use their brain - i.e. we're getting raped by tanks/AAA maybe they should switch to Engineer? Nonsense!
> c) doesn't know wtf they are doing or just runs around running and gunning, never mind there are objectives and we'll run out of reinforcements!



Lots of people are noobs period. And since its beta we’re all noobs really. Some people play games for themselves and won’t ever learn because they are selfish. For those of us that understand, we get frustrated because we can’t pull all the weight. I’ve only been in 3 bad games so far where everyone on the attacking side just let themselves get killed repeatedly. I do what you say in point b…I’ll alternate between Assault and Engineer just to push. However unlike most of the other snipers once I unlocked the T 88s, I can shoot on the move and position myself better. People will learn and start to understand. I am sure this game will draw in a bunch of crappy MW2 gamers who will attempt to stick to their corner crouching camping ways…hopefully the experienced players force them to evolve. 

And I agree that Rush was a poor choice for beta but it needed to be tested.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

They will learn eventually, 'cause if they kept losing they will quit the game or trying to learn.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Don't you just love it when you're doing your best to actually destroy the objectives but fail time after time because your team ... doesn't know wtf they are doing....



Do you really expect people do know what they're doing the day after a game's beta is released? Not everyone has been playing since five minutes after it started.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> the only problem i have with the game is the constant right walking bug i get. i'll be sniping while crouching then BAM, i start walking right for no reason and it gets stuck like 7/10 times i crouch and move in and out.
> 
> all in all i'm having tons of fun. i really dig recon and mortar strike. it's so awesome to get multiple kills when you don't see other snipers around your initial target.
> 
> can't wait for the retail version because BF games are all about CTF to me. i am already tired of this 'sabotage' type mode.



I've gotten that bug a few times, it's quiet annoying, especially since it's already so hard to kill anyone with a light machine gun. Mortar strike is pretty damn OP, best way to kill a tank with engineers on it.

Also there seems to be a bug with the PC version unlocks, I mean 1 million points to unlock the 4th weapon for each kit.... I played for 58 hours on the PS3 beta and I didn't even hit 1 million points, I was only at 900k. On the PS3 beta it was only 74000 for the 4th weapon of the kits. Hopefully they fix that, I am lost without my M60, honestly not even worth playing the kit.

**EDIT**
I guess thats not a bug, they set it that high on purpose so we can't use the other weapons, that makes me pretty sad, guess I'm done playing Medic during the beta :/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am getting that bug too as a Engi .Pain in the butt .Also guys make sure you run the BFBC2BetaUpdater from the game folder .They did an update this afternoon.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Is the patch on Steam already? I didn't see anything.
> 
> Also:
> Too bad my BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe is 0KB and doesn't run. Because it's the Steam version?



_(Steam users can update through Steam)._


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also there seems to be a bug with the PC version unlocks, I mean 1 million points to unlock the 4th weapon for each kit.... I played for 58 hours on the PS3 beta and I didn't even hit 1 million points, I was only at 900k. On the PS3 beta it was only 74000 for the 4th weapon of the kits. Hopefully they fix that, I am lost without my M60, honestly not even worth playing the kit.
> 
> **EDIT**
> I guess thats not a bug, they set it that high on purpose so we can't use the other weapons, that makes me pretty sad, guess I'm done playing Medic during the beta :/



Yeah, without the M60, Medic is even more suck 

XM8 is probably the best weapon for Assault right now.

Just logged in my Steam, and the game auto-updated.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Do you really expect people do know what they're doing the day after a game's beta is released? Not everyone has been playing since five minutes after it started.



Yes because "Attack M-COM station" or "Defend M-COM station" are really difficult concepts to grasp. Or, I don't know, team work? Another difficult concept most are allergic too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, without the M60, Medic is even more suck
> 
> XM8 is probably the best weapon for Assault right now.
> 
> Just logged in my Steam, and the game auto-updated.



Yeah the XM8 is an unreal gun, and thats funny because they already nerfed that weapon and it's still so unreal for such an early on weapon. But finding out I can't unlock my M60 (well I could, but I'm not going to put in almost 3 gamedays just to unlock it) I won't be playing that kit anymore, thats ok, I want to try out Assault since the noobtube seems to be buffed.



rpsgc said:


> Yes because "Attack M-COM station" or "Defend M-COM station" are really difficult concepts to grasp. Or, I don't know, team work? Another difficult concept most are allergic too.



Most people just play to mess around, if everyone was on the ball, then the game would be difficult and kills would be hard, making you look worse. I thank god for noobs, especially as a medic cause they die so much.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to see they addressed my mouse sensitivity complaint and server crash.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Most people just play to mess around, if everyone was on the ball, then the game would be difficult and kills would be hard, making you look worse. I thank god for noobs, especially as a medic cause they die so much.



+1


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I can answer that.

Since this is a Beta and only a test, several of the weapons have been artificial disabled.  They points were altered for the Beta to ensure it would not be unlocked during the Beta period.  The extra weapons are suppose to be kinda another reward for actually owning the game.  Just like the fact we have only the one map. So that is not a bug.

I don't think Mortar Strikes are OP cause I have directly hit a tank and it survived.  The two engineers on it died a glorious death though.

Has anyone else noticed the mounted guns in some house windows have the wooden board directly in your vision until you shoot it out?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

Noobtube? You mean the grenade launcher? Lol.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Noobtube? You mean the grenade launcher? Lol.



Actually, so far, people don't shoot the Noobtube at people.  They usually save it for blowing up walls.  I can honestly say getting killed by one is few and far in between.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

When I emptied my clip I switched to it, it's actually better than switching to pistol...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

I was never a toober noob in COD4 but I use it all the time here. BF is different and explosives are everywhere. The light tanks have an automatic grenade launchers just for killing infantry.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 29, 2010)

This style of gameplay is going to take some getting used to.

I feel like the first time I joined a COD4 server.  I was like 'Why won't I stop dying?!' but then I got the hang of it.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 29, 2010)

The beta caps the unlocks by putting unrealistic high required EXP. For example the red dot sight for Recon takes about 100012500 exp to get the red dot sight (basically 100,000,000 more than normal).


And here I thought I was going to be able to unlock more than I did in the PS3 beta.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

I just want to say the universal unlocks are going to take a bit of getting use to.  I ran up on a Sniper once in a bush thinking, "Ha ha, I am too close for the rifle to matter.  Free kill."  I was then promptly shot with an 12 Gauge shotgun.  WTF?  

And on that note I expect a lot of use out of the M1A1 Thompson sub-machine gun.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 29, 2010)

im doing kick ass, like ive already hit all the caps. One thing that is bugging me though is im geting a stutter like in far cry 2 in dx10/11 mode....gonna try going to official ATI drivers to try and fix it.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

I just finished playing a really enjoyable game... 5 attackers vs 10 defenders. Was any of them nice enough to even the teams? No.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you know if you are running if DX9,10 or 11?


rpsgc said:


> I just finished playing a really enjoyable game... 5 attackers vs 10 defenders. And so the douchbaggery begins.


Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?



That's funny coming from the person who whined all the time about MW2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> That's funny coming from the person who whined all the time about MW2.



I stated facts on the game and backed them up. You have just been crying about your opinion 24/7.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> This style of gameplay is going to take some getting used to.
> 
> I feel like the first time I joined a COD4 server.  I was like 'Why won't I stop dying?!' but then I got the hang of it.



Cause there you learned to start camping  One time I went through an entire match in MW2 with no one killing any1 cause every1 was camping.

Here People are running for their lives. Indeed this game needs some getting used to, that and a 5 series card.


----------



## EchoMan (Jan 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want to say the universal unlocks are going to take a bit of getting use to.  I ran up on a Sniper once in a bush thinking, "Ha ha, I am too close for the rifle to matter.  Free kill."  I was then promptly shot with an 12 Gauge shotgun.  WTF?
> 
> And on that note I expect a lot of use out of the M1A1 Thompson sub-machine gun.



I wasn't exactly thrilled when I heard the direction they were going by changing class layouts/weapons compared to the first BF:BC, sort took another step back balance wise in my OP.

How's the HUD layout? Are the global messages plastered in big text across the middle of the screen still?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I stated facts on the game and backed them up. You have just been crying about your opinion 24/7.



Yeah, 24/7 non-stop! And yet there you are, *whining* about me  Get over yourself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Yeah, 24/7 non-stop! And yet there you are, *whining* about me  Get over yourself.



First of all you need to get over yourself, Warning- Do not start fights with the members of this forum.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

yea dont start a damn fight.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

EchoMan said:


> I wasn't exactly thrilled when I heard the direction they were going by changing class layouts/weapons compared to the first BF:BC, sort took another step back balance wise in my OP.
> 
> How's the HUD layout? Are the global messages plastered in big text across the middle of the screen still?



The kits are balanced, just specialized in what they do.  The universal unlocks gives everyone a variety of shotguns and the Thompson to fill any possible holes in your play style for that kit.

And yes, the messages are in larger font now and to the left, but still in the screen.  If you are not looking though, you will not notice.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

EchoMan said:


> I wasn't exactly thrilled when I heard the direction they were going by changing class layouts/weapons compared to the first BF:BC, sort took another step back balance wise in my OP.
> 
> How's the HUD layout? Are the global messages plastered in big text across the middle of the screen still?



The kits in this are a lot better than BC1, I liked the kits in BC1, but after I played this, I wasn't able to go back. Mortar Strike on Support in BC1 was useless, now that class has some use, and move Mortar Strike to a class that should have it, The Engineer class should be able to fix and destroy vehicles, now they can, instead o the support being a medic/repair. And Assault finally has ammo crates and a better direction, or can switch up to be shotty/C4. These kits are way better than BC1.

Anyways, anyone have luck with the mic in game, my friends dont seem to hear mine/


----------



## lemode (Jan 29, 2010)

I don’t think mortar strike is overpowered in any way shape or form.

I’ve hit that house where most snipers camp (USA defending at the start)…with 4 guys in there…and it only kills one. If it killed all 4 (consitantly) I would call it overpowered most I have killed at once is only 2 people and a tank but the tank driver escaped unscathed. I have tried it out on tanks and they have survived but killed the driver. 

I like recon…but I’ve apparently unlocked everything I could for beta. Now onto engi then assault.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> I don’t think mortar strike is overpowered in any way shape or form.
> 
> I’ve hit that house where most snipers camp (USA defending at the start)…with 4 guys in there…and it only kills one. If it killed all 4 (consitantly) I would call it overpowered most I have killed at once is only 2 people and a tank but the tank driver escaped unscathed. I have tried it out on tanks and they have survived but killed the driver.
> 
> I like recon…but I’ve apparently unlocked everything I could for beta. Now onto engi then assault.



Mortar strike isn't meant to kill troops, it's meant to kill tanks, and since a ton of people love being snipers and hiding in the hills, when you actually have a tank you have to drive it like your break dancing. Since 1 mortar strike alone will kill a tank, and a good sniper group will call 1 in front and 1 in back, thats death no matter what. It might be a bit funky on the PC yet, but thats how it worked on the PS3. Compared to BC1, mortar strike literally killed no one ever, and did little damage to tanks.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in love with this game!


----------



## EchoMan (Jan 30, 2010)

I never had issues getting mortar strike kills using support in the first BC, in fact multi kills were a norm for me. Basically all you had to do was it where you knew a cluster of infantry was hiding, buildings choke points, you'd never actually use it on vehicles as they can just move out of the zone. If you wanted to take out tanks you'd either use specialists with c4 or demo with the bazooka/mines, or sniper with the guided missile lock on.

Basically what I'm saying about the new kits is it feels like each of the classes have less a niche or role if you can change so much around without changing classes and having the downsides of each class also. Having it more hybrid kit wise to me makes it alot less teamwork class orientated.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you know if you are running if DX9,10 or 11?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you know if you are running if DX9,10 or 11?



you check your settings.ini folder located in: USER\Documents\BFBC2Beta\

it will say "DxVersion=auto"

auto is the max your video card supports, you can switch it to 9, 10, and 11.


you can also enable/disable bloom. I found that bloom works well in DX11 but not so well in DX10 or DX9.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2010)

EchoMan said:


> I never had issues getting mortar strike kills using support in the first BC, in fact multi kills were a norm for me. Basically all you had to do was it where you knew a cluster of infantry was hiding, buildings choke points, you'd never actually use it on vehicles as they can just move out of the zone. If you wanted to take out tanks you'd either use specialists with c4 or demo with the bazooka/mines, or sniper with the guided missile lock on.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying about the new kits is it feels like each of the classes have less a niche or role if you can change so much around without changing classes and having the downsides of each class also. Having it more hybrid kit wise to me makes it alot less teamwork class orientated.



I called down numerous strikes on groups of enemys, wounding them was quite common, but it was very easy to run out of a mortar strike unless you were on a house top with and open roof, if you were there you got damaged a bit, jumped off hit the ground and died.

But you have the games exactly backwards. The kits now are completely different. Before the Support was a medic/repair man, he was the one different class, everything else just had the goal of killing people and thats it. Now your snipers are ranged vehicle destruction (unique to them), engineers repair/destroy vehicles up close (unique to them or can own troops with the rocket upgrades), Assault provides ammo (unique to them) had a grenade launcher with multiple grenade types like smoke (unique to them), and medic is the only one who can revive people and drop health packs.

Every single class in BC 2 is vastly different, where as before, Eng and Assault were really just about the same class since engineer actually didn't have a repair tool, and Assault didn't have ammo packs or different grenade types.



TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you know if you are running if DX9,10 or 11?



I'm curious about this too, I'm getting a lot of flickering textures.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 30, 2010)

I use Eng and repair Tanks and that quad motorcycle,Also I got up to level 5 and love those mines,I always place them where a tank is going or the PT90, my Highest kill streak so far has been 7.I have noticed a lot of guys using the prototype gun my next unlock.

Forgot to ask has anyone else gotten the glitch where your guy just starts looking at the ground and no matter how hard you try you can not move forward or backwards just strafe?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I use Eng and repair Tanks and that quad motorcycle,Also I got up to level 5 and love those mines,I always place them where a tank is going or the PT90, my Highest kill streak so far has been 7.I have noticed a lot of guys using the prototype gun my next unlock.
> 
> Forgot to ask has anyone else gotten the glitch where your guy just starts looking at the ground and no matter how hard you try you can not move forward or backwards just strafe?



Ive seen that exploit somewhat in COD 4 suddenly your having connection trouble and someone is moving your character around without you being able to control them


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful game ... from what I have seen.  got around 2000 points, need 6500 for rank 2. 

pre-ordered, having some glitchy graphics but troubleshooting it - should not be a problem.

other than that, nothing bad to say... loving this game   glad Steam let me return the preorder of STO... I would have been extremely upset


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I use Eng and repair Tanks and that quad motorcycle,Also I got up to level 5 and love those mines,I always place them where a tank is going or the PT90, my Highest kill streak so far has been 7.I have noticed a lot of guys using the prototype gun my next unlock.
> 
> Forgot to ask has anyone else gotten the glitch where your guy just starts looking at the ground and no matter how hard you try you can not move forward or backwards just strafe?



That sounds like you DCed during play.  Did it fix itself or did you get kicked on the server after that?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sounds like you DCed during play.  Did it fix itself or did you get kicked on the server after that?



either he had connection issues, or whacked his gamepad/joystick and it made him look at the dirt


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

EVGA Precision tells me which DX version i'm running.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been banging some skulls.  First special award I received was for people spawning on me.

My issue is the Scar-L has the same stats as the default Engineering machine gun.  What is the point of even unlocking it?  You get nothing out of the deal.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's not shaking as much as the default one, more stable shoots.

It's getting old... No unlock beyond 3rd weapons =/ ... And the map is not as fun as the Africa Harbor.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's not shaking as much as the default one, more stable shoots.
> 
> It's getting old... No unlock beyond 3rd weapons =/ ... And the map is not as fun as the Africa Harbor.



You played Arica Harbor? When, I want to try that, I can't remember the PS3 beta map, but that was a better map than this.



YinYang.ERROR said:


> you check your settings.ini folder located in: USER\Documents\BFBC2Beta\
> 
> it will say "DxVersion=auto"
> 
> ...



What good does it do switching between the modes? I might have to try DX9 since I'm getting a lot of flickering things liek water and no setting changes that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Africa Harbor is the PS3 beta map?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope, Arica Harbor I am pretty sure is the other map they been in house beta testing, the video that shows 2 groups of guys on 4 wheels jump past a tank, then rocket the tank, cap a flag, run out the building put a tracer on another tank and then blow that one up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

Switched to Dx9 mode and my 8800GT can run the game smoothly even at High setting.

Here Africa harbor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2_E5lwyKI


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sounds like you DCed during play.  Did it fix itself or did you get kicked on the server after that?



Nope if i do dc i wish the game would say so ,I also tried 3 other server`s after and same thing.I also tried going to combattesting.com to report it but i am not a member.No way to register there after they start testing

Also forgot to say,After this happens if i stay on the server and wait for the round to end I still pick up my points so if it is a connection problem why would it still register the points?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Switched to Dx9 mode and my 8800GT can run the game smoothly even at High setting.
> 
> Here Africa harbor:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2_E5lwyKI



Ah I was thinking of panama canal here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrnm6SeAaRI&feature=player_embedded

I thought that was called arica harbor, well then I really liked arica harbor, want to see it on CTF though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

After playing this game I think its safe to say its going to steal MW2 lunch money and piss in its book bag.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 30, 2010)

At what level do you get knife, or is it just for snipers? Getting tired of those knife runners, empty a clip on them and still they come and kill a mile away. I'd return the favor, but don't have a knife.. Seems weird as it was standard issue on BF2142.

Game need own ping to TAB list, like it has been. The server browser just shows guesstimates, it's always 31ms 47ms 63ms and so on. I doubt I was with 31ms latency on the Norwegian server in game. Yeah it was smooth, but my shots still missed, when they should have hit if it was so low.

Turning out to be a bit of a grind trying to get better weapons for all kits, especially engineer. It's way unbalanced IMO at the moment. You just have silenced SMGs that are useless against anyone else, a RPG that loads so slow you give away your position of first shot and dead before second leaves. Mines that are useless as you can drive through fences/trees/buildings. Only thing you can do is to use universal guns that are all close combat with no heal or ammo hubs. Repair is little use as most tanks just speed through you, or move away just when you try to repair them and explode (incoming missile).

(I played most of the time as engineer in BF2142 and it could hold it's own quite well against other classes)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 30, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> At what level do you get knife, or is it just for snipers? Getting tired of those knife runners, empty a clip on them and still they come and kill a mile away.
> 
> I'd return the favor, but don't have a knife.. Seems weird as it was standard issue on BF2142.



Everyone has a knife from the beginning.  Click the scroll wheel on your mouse to use melee or change it in the options. 

1Kurgan1- try disabling Catalyst AI and see if things stop flickering. I'm getting it too but when I disabled crossfire to test if it was actually working the flickering disappeared.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Everyone have a knife from the beginning. Press the click the scroll wheel on our mouse by default to use melee or change it in the options.
> 
> 1Kurgan1- try disabling Catalyst AI and see if things stop flickering. I'm getting it too but when I disabled crossfire to test if it was actually working the flickering disappeared.



I wish there was a way to knife yourself. Sometimes I would rather be dead than be taken down by the opposite team.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 30, 2010)

did i mention i hate fucking EA, lol, i really do, hate them alot, so i cant play the ps3 beta, and i cant play the PC beta, god forbid i bought the game to get into the beta and was pretty sure i could get into it cause of the 1000's of diffrent servers up but nope, not even ones close to me, keeps telling me connection error or game full even if the server had 0 people in it and yes ive tried 100's of diffrent servers and yes ive tried just hitting the play now button over and over and over and over and over....so im pretty much giving the big finger to EA at the moment, and no its not my internet cause i can play BF2 BF2141, battlefield 1942 and every single other multiplayer game i have online just fine, so way to go again EA to screw me out of this beta, im starting to think they just have a personal ban on me for bc2, *sigh* sorry needed to get that off my chest, if any of you have any idea it would be greatly appreciated, im not even gonna try there customer support thats a F@#$king joke i sent them 10 emails about my bc2 beta for the ps3 and never responded to one of them and tried calling them multiple times and they always hung up on me, RAWR!


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

well just because you can play others doesn't mean this will work (obviously) 

what I mean is, they could have changed port numbers or something... which wouldn't make sense on their part but would explain your issues.

try hooking your pc straight into your cable modem instead of through a router, see what happens.

good luck!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Everyone have a knife from the beginning. Press the click the scroll wheel on our mouse by default to use melee or change it in the options.



Hmm, it looked like gun a butt smash to me? Have to see more closely next time.

Marineborn: I have the BF2/BF2142 ports open and working fine. Seems weird you are being left out of the fun  RC2 fixed connection errors for most, what I saw on ea forums.

Oh almost forgot got my first bug today. Spawned to a game and was stuck in place. Esc didn't work, couldn't use talk buttons or select guns. Could turn and mouse wheel worked. So I was shooting a fence down as much as I could so a light tank would notice me. Shooting the tank with shotgun and nothing. Finally after few minutes a sniper noticed me as I was emptying my pistol clip on him from distance. Got me killed and could play after that. Thanked the sniper for killing me, as alt+tab and killing the game was only other option


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish there was a way to knife yourself. Sometimes I would rather be dead than be taken down by the opposite team.



 You can throw grenade!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You can throw grenade!



Not as epic. However I wish you could boobie trap the deads kits.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

so there is a demo you can play?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

beta ... i don't know the specifics about getting in, i pre-ordered.  well worth it.

I think it can and hope it does blow MW2 out of the water.... not hate, I just think the battlefield series has always tried harder and innovated more...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

you i found the beta on there website. its free and im downloading it now


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you i found the beta on there website. its free and im downloading it now



very cool! i would have if id thought of it... but i'm satisfied with my pre-order.  i tend to quickly get buyers' remorse... so the fact that i'm not speaks volumes afaic


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll need a beta key to get in though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You'll need a beta key to get in though.



Any way to get a beta key without preordering the game?


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish there was a way to knife yourself. Sometimes I would rather be dead than be taken down by the opposite team.





kid41212003 said:


> You can throw grenade!





TheMailMan78 said:


> Not as epic. However I wish you could boobie trap the deads kits.



Try engineer or recon and blow a building on top of your self, would be quite cool as it takes skill  (switch team was instant suicide at least in BF2142)

I've gotten many epic fails. One was trying to repair a upside down dirt bike in the "box-in-the-hole". It was jerking there a bit and soon killed me with epic fail.

Latest was jumping out of a tank before it exploded (for once) and it backed over me..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

awww i cant find a place that is giving out the beta key


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah i am not seeing any way other than pre-order to get the key.

right now it's only one mode, and one map.  even so, I can tell I am going to get a ton of enjoyment out of it.  If you have the cash,and will probably buy it anyway, go for it you'll get some very fun beta action, with very few glitches.  

but if you're not sure, for only one level it's not exactly worth it at the moment.

OH! STEAM!! they have a policy on returns, only for preorders before the release date.

*I pre-ordered STO for the beta, hated it, returned it no problem.  took them like 2 days to return the money...  I believe D2D, Impulse, etc have this policy as well... worth thinking about.*


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 30, 2010)

you can get a key on fileplanet if you have a sub its like 3 bucks,


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2010)

got this for Overclockers.......I used one and it worked!!

Don't have to do anything, just try your luck. Obviously, if you're slow, they may be taken before you get to them!

[EDIT: More added at 12:30pm EST!]
DVKS-C7KK-4Q8E-PM7L
278M-JHRQ-PZQ6-5BN9
2DZ9-TUE4-QVUE-8E7X
G2KB-N8ZV-ATS9-B7HP
BPMB-KW6B-QWCC-K6XE
AT95-5JRT-SUGR-A2ET
AHY3-P2Y3-VQTF-EUXZ
2LTB-665B-P33K-2K8K
4S8H-YCJR-FUZD-TGR9
CKDP-CT59-5WAQ-G7GS
6WQN-RNVH-33AU-C9RY
ANLZ-FXU8-DLFE-5283
DMC2-E7U4-8L6A-C38B
2M8K-KZVH-JEDV-4PYR
GJHP-76QV-NMGV-VERS
3SQR-4UVL-FQRD-8UGD
B9CK-FMUP-9GER-GCZ5
CRNR-P7S3-D8VV-SNQQ
H9LT-M5P6-9FGB-KJHJ
25UX-3JL5-AGTC-TMPV
5QC7-SCK4-DEYW-5BY7
CHRA-7KQV-NSAL-F3GU
8GEQ-LSP2-RR7N-NLEM
6Q92-H2UQ-LD7X-3PHF
AB6R-3XY6-KRET-XYP4
7DNG-KG45-2Z27-Z5W9
288X-8843-FDH2-VMQL
AHA2-7ZZB-5C4C-Z56D
GNYA-FFMD-R2H2-CAWJ
8ML2-VPEX-QELH-QLGU
6ZDP-BUBX-CRUM-G3W5
EK8X-LVLW-5QZW-ERN5
9Y34-WGY2-BHA6-7YGR
9WD5-NT5J-RGRW-48NU
CNXY-9HK3-4G6Q-7PWY
ET9N-72AS-6MB9-NZ8C
A833-HFPS-NHKY-Q2WY
76VG-DGLJ-89A4-UBNY
BCSZ-XTL4-UPDG-SK7E
ENY7-E24E-TRA9-XWRN
HDAJ-CD6R-Y7H8-DYQN
6BWN-B3LW-6CBW-9NZC
GEUW-9PRD-WYMF-ZTGH
7L36-JRNS-MG87-V9NH
9XYB-E26G-RZZJ-K5RL
2PG2-87BA-BS7F-2GXC
F5V6-RX8S-8ZRP-BCNC
DSZ3-RPR6-EPY8-D9RY
38BY-Q4QK-97K4-ZBGV
4UEN-9DPZ-PFDZ-2M84
7J2Z-TRKC-M39V-GEZV
5PY4-YGZ7-ZYGA-GK8H
968X-5DTM-DRRZ-9QXN
5PCP-DCWX-UDKV-GHX8
HET3-4GLF-RU72-WMEA
AE3L-XTYD-SV2U-Z46A
GXYE-MU3H-87SZ-SUQE
9294-NCVS-ENFB-FZX7
HPKB-7ECQ-7N5Y-WAPZ
CZZ7-PJHX-JUK9-KFZ9
AJKH-Q79Z-ZXAV-AKNZ
4CU9-37BQ-4CFH-848M
4HHX-FHGP-U6Z6-5PE7
97GE-QQLP-YFPT-MPFK
FYSK-XMPH-RSY8-YYWC
4JX4-ECD8-C9NE-HDHV
EB96-GG4R-B87T-XKRM
G78F-8H62-WHK5-ER7D
GKFC-ETP8-K9WP-6JEZ
434U-77ER-P43E-ZZ8S
4DDW-REP6-LH7S-EU6C
6FVU-HXR4-8HUD-GC9D
BLGR-LHDV-C267-B49U
CQXA-RMRR-X9AV-LLGW
2KJE-Q3QH-8A87-8HGW
2UUB-M5F3-F2E3-CBWA
2BXB-GG4P-BAXY-KMPA
AY7R-BXAM-LWL2-P69H
6HTU-W7Q7-8EP2-V8RP
88VR-TSWN-YJSS-NXHT
HBD5-MQC6-2FQ5-F4WU
C244-UZ2W-9WBG-GAZ3
73NJ-37EP-BJB8-ET6S
2E3U-ZXW2-HQ2K-LAQC
8FN9-RSKZ-F53G-HJ7F
H23T-EFCP-ERRE-T67C
3ZFQ-YSQU-EQQM-29Z4
3FBT-CTKT-7CCY-EUX6
254V-CL2F-VSQC-TWGX
5F66-P24P-8AUA-7CR9
864Q-RU3Z-R4TW-9LZH
95P7-4M3U-W5GP-KLGZ
6YBY-6M7E-PTAG-LFWA
AEVP-CQCV-K3MV-FVQB
AT6Z-WF89-N6TB-G276
GK2H-BBRJ-68CC-EHF6
GKP5-9AB6-XZ6F-YJXS
H4SU-WDRJ-KYXX-X5YS
GR3H-TEHM-2672-ER7D
4MQ9-Y7GW-VWCW-6AHZ
34DC-AKUS-WXB3-2TXN
5FKJ-YJH9-V7LQ-5DRQ
3DDD-LT6Y-EU4A-HG8H
DZMH-DXMD-EJPQ-F466
5M8G-VPB8-EQJR-UYF8
GCLU-655S-6H66-W6NN
E3FU-9JPT-R6F7-GW8Z
8DU2-EA9E-5YJN-A4F4
AKDM-Z3P8-XYK5-7UNP
CJXU-FJ8V-FHQY-DXRE
6SZ8-ZFL4-K45X-UYPS
EQFK-D6UG-EBL6-82PR
8GD2-SGNQ-5TQ3-ZJYB
BYBS-NUMR-EPAZ-DMP6
5KLE-PZ3P-PX6Q-MGW7
DXJ3-ZJLG-T5UR-SWGE
EJV8-43GS-592L-MS8S
3VBE-2PXB-TVVD-BVFU
4CJM-RARY-ZFEZ-TBFB
9XH9-CU7B-YJF2-EBQF
8DP8-HD65-6PNN-SFYE
5KQE-NL75-9JZX-CMPV
ESW9-6ZJM-7JK7-D3YD
3ZSF-RK5G-Y639-77YH
6YYR-BTFL-JCVQ-GXF6
3E7U-JJRX-7KDF-ZFZN
4XRA-VF2R-N7NC-587Y
DR5V-9SKW-8WSL-ME9U
6S6A-UCGU-XZWR-YDPF
GBB7-BFNV-6782-GBF3
A88T-L36B-DDHQ-3EYM
FB5X-JSK7-YWDA-JJN3
5EAJ-42EH-DFRA-V4YV
EBD4-ZFP8-FUBN-JG7P
64TU-ZJ24-EKRY-QU9H
2URS-THUQ-DV9U-UZFN
8T65-3929-C3YD-WQN9
96Q9-7524-CMNT-8YPY
8NLF-HVYS-ZLPY-H77P
DHY2-FM3G-AE6B-KYGU
8QUX-VRDK-77EE-4XYC
5CC7-PXF9-FGCC-6V8D
7N68-EP5J-BDMS-QGZL
GYJT-MKSY-WYP2-YTX8
68EL-C3NL-YQ7Q-ZY96
53ZQ-AEPF-5S57-RN9G
HJCQ-CSMK-E3Q2-EB9Z
6BNV-MAKM-YEL2-HPZA
B6KY-CCZZ-TRWZ-WZP3
3GMY-DLZQ-WRR5-ATQA
CU56-Y998-NBND-GENE
59PZ-2QDB-VUMH-4ZNE
2LPZ-XDD3-KHWJ-JFYN
ESFG-82XQ-FDFR-BGQW
D64R-EUL9-BELM-CFNE
8LQJ-45QC-9V97-BQ8D
B6ZQ-LHYA-U9SN-38FV
HK52-74Z5-D8KX-WXX7
8458-YQXR-ESS3-VSRW
54WP-JGVT-MT5B-AZY6
HPUT-FUMV-RSD8-U2XR
BT5P-J7JC-UAW6-AC7Z
7H2Q-LUH5-RLJX-47P8
A489-RAWR-S6FC-4F9C
2SHR-SHVQ-5KWU-94FQ
HKNR-ECFA-HCJV-28NX
2BEN-QUPV-7B4H-P4R5
GXJY-HE8D-ARQD-PP6E
HSFR-SQRX-GVKZ-LQXC
EKTY-7D8K-7XCW-KUPK
DG6N-KUT8-5EAZ-4493
CXJ8-9PK3-6LQ9-9J6S
CGUH-KENZ-GPHS-A2H8
BP9E-KHKN-P3XT-7RR7
EQZM-HNN2-N7RV-SUHR
3CQ6-JF7V-2TQ4-SGWB
FT53-L7AX-YYCG-6FRG
7WP7-LJT7-MRB2-VYN7
BBKF-G954-9LFG-TNGY
H9HN-AJSD-26Y8-CGFH
9CMR-F9ZE-SSUW-XWPA
DXRZ-5XLD-78XF-SFNV
AXEJ-SN5K-NH5C-FHQU
8FPE-ZHJ3-YEUE-PLY8
FT5F-DGTS-LYTA-2SPC
8C3Y-RJK2-QTNQ-VANJ
CNN6-SW5T-MXPK-GEN6
79KS-Y33V-KRVR-5HYR
64B7-TF7S-RUTY-LG92
DRGT-6NVR-JGXC-YWFW
FRU9-CNJM-ZBUS-U3ZN
2HHQ-A73Q-AL44-RU79
8X64-QTP6-RMM6-UVQG
6ZCJ-PM27-U94S-DWF3
7FEP-LD67-8AYN-EXW6
3PT7-LFL2-TNKR-AT7B
9B39-XVKB-76TP-WAQH
E3MH-R2CS-NNDM-PC75
EZXG-SYAR-24CS-VTEW
HMMJ-BJDF-4S4E-RVZW
GC3W-43HT-2RHQ-9TGM
75SX-R3H8-7UNX-ZJ6Y
DWWP-NGED-34N5-PFXQ
4VHJ-43VF-ESCY-LT88
3B7X-FA4B-4XXF-H96S
ABZ7-5N6Y-32Q2-TR7A
8HLM-TBL6-L3ML-TAXN
BBCP-6DNU-6Q9F-UCWL
2MUT-P4EJ-AK2D-99YQ
G394-Y3NW-FHLR-V28U
EUTB-PXQ3-GP7T-NZZY
2GPK-GFGD-5ZSQ-ARR9
GFTT-JT54-2Y6D-3SGM
D6AB-6CBT-9BH3-YAQC
DY3R-Q23V-SX9U-A7RF
HRWC-963G-XHYP-FRGM
83LB-829T-MJM9-FWQT
DP53-BGV2-NBSF-CDNM
ADB6-XQU3-FBSL-2AYK
8JHM-N3YG-A97S-VGQQ
5A55-KVXD-YJ9G-BFN9
D4F2-99NV-LTZT-CXFW
9QJB-D7Q4-T7XJ-CT9V
BYVM-LLJY-836F-NT8K
EBWW-9WML-YX7D-HYYS
3RUA-9RME-C2CN-KEQQ
BV78-3U2G-M4XB-748B
5K3E-6SES-UZ5M-7K8X
CKKX-KDVW-JZ4N-Z4Z2
6ZPF-9C5M-W4FK-V5R6
H5XW-7NB4-CWDR-6DYA
5W7T-AEYJ-K4WU-GS8R
ELSU-CWMN-92MC-7Q8H
FN4J-JFXX-VQJH-6HXH
GQ3U-2NTE-VA3L-EBW4
27FD-N263-QX5Y-WYEH
9SXB-NH5S-EYNL-QBPN
9RWW-C3KC-ACYJ-QLFV
HHMV-GVU5-E5XD-L468
9ZNW-5FPV-U7DN-K564
3DZV-K2L5-UH6E-Y4P6
9G45-K4N9-CQG3-V8XE
DF2X-X7ZR-J8VK-VKQ7
2A6V-WCJF-8Z79-GCF8
FJ4H-Q6BW-S692-GB96
26ZY-RSMN-2XQJ-GYRV
FA5J-DD6V-J27J-73PH
26TM-KDGK-YTLY-D6QL
3HRH-Y4U5-RB5U-2SWU
BY8X-DKWC-X5PZ-R4GF
2BCD-W255-2ZP2-JGN2
72WW-EFA2-BTLK-SW7V
BUJP-GCKA-UAWC-FNZC
BBDL-D9KV-WQV5-DKPH
5B7C-JCFU-UQ9Q-DUH8
DFD6-5BDH-28SV-2BG7
D63A-7NPG-YYMZ-GTZX
8G7D-JADK-EEXB-QPPJ
BXHW-M2QD-VKPW-XWZJ
2WD6-85NZ-MX36-HGEU
3N4M-B6QW-9THH-XX99
G75V-3FSZ-2UNE-GCF8
8Y8J-X26A-BZZW-5CEZ
8RTY-Y8LA-Q8TT-4YX5
2MVC-PBRG-STJR-7MQP
7A2X-RZJ6-RQV8-Y779
BS2K-7R7L-MZHA-2KHN
ADZW-PCCX-42M4-HKXP
35FR-SEAN-SEYG-UDE4
DUQD-488U-GSWQ-VXNS
6MXS-DJWU-FKZ4-ZBXB
9P4Y-S2WA-KCRQ-9X83
F3J7-HMWX-LRR5-PKZM
6YHT-WU3R-4B6P-FCQU 

[Below are the original keys, some may still work!]

Fvdt-md4z-blwc-dtqj
6ty7-x242-lew2-lpx8
4kvz-8uhk-47vg-uczs
dbqq-tehv-3fyp-kzyq
fayg-mfzu-adxw-n2p2
2275-7uky-pxgr-xv7r
9ewc-k5q6-b9gz-mkee
3u9l-klng-ngyz-qcz2
f2nx-ha78-pfa5-5vra
33hq-pn3j-lvlk-f2qr
5lrh-6jyv-c5vn-4u86
ds3h-utyp-qc28-spxl
2trq-cw62-hvlm-tw7p
5wwb-ywh2-62dk-wg73
897c-avdx-mhdk-2ey2
d3js-k28f-4g4j-frq9
bwve-63zv-9qaq-uzwl
a2jy-asx2-f96c-2tf2
5af8-p88b-ck7y-qm9e
dnm7-3try-9gag-xbxl
abbt-l9ha-f9zu-lefu
dlnn-e53k-lcmj-4kx4
73wq-up5m-afdj-eve5
fcte-zw6l-jw5h-4f8c
6uq7-hqng-2vx2-pw76
8rdl-asjk-6x8v-zv8c
5ll2-al2g-vvbf-xyfg
axtt-7uyb-5y6s-n2e5
a7dq-8n56-4d3n-3u69
e5sq-4pdv-fe2h-5d9m
ce7n-rqn6-vyum-78gx
gru5-wwtl-zw9j-uefn
3jz4-jcxr-zgjh-bgqp
3pds-99s6-va6f-zfnf
4225-zqx3-l9vm-asp6
6fvg-7rmf-qkek-7szy
elnc-ne6e-uaqp-8xfz
4n9j-e9rl-ejcg-ujr3
4qxj-m2sn-jr28-ngrs
fcs7-utvd-uymv-4s8x
cty8-9gc7-et5e-yhzd
7khu-cene-3z5u-esw5
42xt-e7r3-ayuw-fm8j
9eq6-nj3l-2pp9-q4g3
2v2x-ykns-9mxw-rryk
3hj3-6qd9-sb4e-yvhc
7hw3-v4ca-4zbg-p4p3
elwc-f9jk-rq2s-y6ha
4fxc-5s9c-fq5l-2jf6
3vmj-2mrz-5gls-3v89
fds8-fx5b-9n8f-rjw5
6ywr-4848-bjuu-tmp4
cc6q-x4lw-ge3s-ky8a
227t-993k-w25x-juf4
dqgr-6t88-eucl-ktrp
fqcl-r4tl-wlw2-a3hn
78ur-t4hv-4htm-6khh
6eb8-am7b-2w4n-jjep
8yg5-2fq2-9kuu-lc8s
274w-cbgf-dtks-kzp4
7hlm-zqs9-zpgh-59nh
4wyy-e4du-cxpk-dupc
9uad-jrua-9s8g-6jxz
aanx-62cp-2ly9-mh8n
2ws5-dc3f-72x8-qu9h
28lp-qsc6-fk7k-6h8v
f2gy-sk4a-sfey-pmw5
5a38-ev6l-gtkq-68w5
679e-wba2-yxzk-s6ru
7js3-w855-jtjl-p6yl
92zp-hktr-vdxc-nsn5
4tvr-gjgh-jzv8-hxrn
6stj-36zv-4pp6-q4wa
62dw-dag9-wvu9-rgg9
facf-qb98-p2dv-uv9u
gqte-bfsf-kbpz-wy6b
8g6p-dxeu-cjbk-z2xc
9bdg-8e4y-s3w2-e37h
5nku-ty5v-kla5-3wzt
bm67-28xu-heuh-urqu
4er3-8rf4-ljae-hbfa
cmt7-rqc9-m37y-bneu
73ve-vhu6-l745-kgej
9t7d-cmw7-tw6j-f9zp
f4yr-txak-mxh2-a2r7
c5fj-8246-yrft-35xm
388x-tpny-9ejh-al8n
3a3y-ph62-cmp9-k3ff
gw8w-2kbn-9e2c-n869
hlkp-y3sw-j26r-u8zq
bxl3-am6z-e3bm-swpm
eypb-aky4-l79g-prqh
8psd-b3yd-ncc5-98xk
3brm-8y7l-b7cg-rrhv
7khy-nsqb-5ckc-8nzn
2gx6-x8l5-uve9-g4ep
hfsh-c495-dz9z-tegr

FG4B-L79U-TWL2-WG8R
7QZT-JEVG-8C4C-MKH8
BZSJ-UYWM-ZJFR-KS9G
ERR8-XCR3-Q9A6-J6HP
A9KN-49H4-S4UZ-V664
6Z3P-F69Z-DT6E-KQ8B
2DYF-N6FT-EBEQ-MJZT
CEUM-CHW3-ELTJ-59YX 
Gebl-xwuk-3van-cp62
3mp9-hxxs-rtug-kggy
2g6v-fkqz-84v7-fer9
2ck7-4ep7-jxcf-xn9x
clyv-few8-v6mb-9tx7
99ly-afut-d6cv-herf
2v8w-arq7-x7bm-cl6c
c345-buu3-26dp-aa6u
8wvm-ukgy-b975-tfpm
6mjc-dy3y-tau7-7d8x
dj73-cczp-pyw7-8mz5
3hlr-7a4k-fn3z-bwwd
5pv8-4k4v-rsk2-jlel
8e7a-4vuq-kcbt-xlrn
7z9q-wuag-prku-7wpq
7m4n-97bf-8nbm-htzm
c5c8-kshn-j5ke-vnhv
bttf-4hfw-vlj5-yxwh
7m2s-6kem-d2fy-b465
73b5-syrc-wsqe-pcgu
ejad-6u5r-37xl-xmpu
5hst-gz4d-u7qz-95w5
4zqz-rp47-nesu-8wn9
9a7x-tv8r-adn6-8gxr
afzu-r6d6-rwdn-fk97
g52j-mejs-lf8s-7m6d
6rvq-8gsa-64we-nuwu
cyay-dwgl-2t5z-3vf5
gpzr-cetq-n37z-a8qu
8dy6-j7vb-quls-gcwk
6v85-lw5g-x2q4-anw7
7597-e7d3-j6lh-tpnl
9uw7-s4wx-ptaj-wpx7
ck5k-89xh-vggf-zh6u
f296-hund-yrh5-h48w
2hxe-puky-7f39-wy8k
df4d-cjqm-jpwm-qd6c
39jv-6cdq-uj7l-5hpg
dttc-85e7-m95y-nygl
gs6v-axvr-kj3m-bfep
6mvk-cg8x-5nt8-fzpx
cfq9-sfb6-aanz-enny
glvf-lcbn-n2wd-k4q7
gx88-x3tp-frgb-c8yv
bu3y-bx4s-egf3-26ex
g5pg-4wmx-ka3b-4w9k
gvvc-vgwa-gs62-vxqu
62pu-x9m4-fm3y-zsfd
d3w5-qplf-uvdh-6ey7
8zve-76yd-p4jl-jafa
hqu7-9y7w-8dcb-y4pr
dry8-pjyn-6r23-jgwh
4atn-m3pk-x7m6-hqny
ernb-855e-2pv2-34ee
gsa3-tk47-dz79-mzfu
hbc2-65nv-lejc-c4gc
46sx-7lk3-zg8w-sjqs
985k-w4d3-qnm8-9872
bw6s-7mnz-6phb-5bz8
2y79-b229-e7b7-wwgf
6z4q-5r6c-7a7w-3j9w
cu32-t83m-afw2-vg9a
agtj-998h-3hl6-f37d
5ftr-v4mk-h43w-gepl
c4ru-k2hq-y5sb-9bpr
7vwj-59j2-suqx-s777
4ufs-335k-f3cm-dfhk
2n96-ycfa-lm9p-fce4
crhl-d3zp-ak6y-reeh
5tp6-x46p-ckvu-yyz3
g8wl-2rgf-ttlk-dxnf
a4vy-ax38-5nk7-h59f
6tw5-6yum-xzem-st82
5359-ctjp-dbfp-rmwu
bwdl-dhww-qxvy-m6xe
eq8y-ql5d-6nt4-kexl
63h4-rm98-c5wd-f2hh
a9hj-h3kr-7tvz-55r7
8w2c-erqx-zqn6-99ht
fcym-mq84-5f8z-va7v
9jdq-ju8y-p2v6-fzha
hasw-h2nc-3tqs-9n8h
gllt-7las-mrbn-ycwt
6kpd-85a7-sxne-pjgc
2emn-4dhx-pu4g-9fpw
hppe-53cp-32ym-wn6z
fzbl-3j3l-hgvt-3dr9
2v2p-pu7k-aezc-tzer
6z4g-b3lz-h4m7-n8qe
93l8-yv9x-x8dp-99zy
d24j-a44r-a7kr-5k87
2jqe-qgyv-lsbl-npev
c4pv-8hlj-4gnh-qa9z
dqaz-22we-cbe4-8r9u
6y5e-vpjc-kp6d-h8y5
47v9-ajvr-vqy6-upy4
8rwl-hwea-84fn-lagg
g99a-udyp-v9ek-qzfd
2nf4-7xbv-fz64-prgn
dxzv-vnak-ggep-bb9z
am42-jml2-8mtm-xme8
2dn4-p3jc-43pa-3pzw
bpg5-ay4e-bn2s-wtw9
h8dv-56vd-w533-uv6a
3gl2-79e7-sa45-rmft
4n7v-7q87-v4xl-t4ww
25cr-ez28-lbkj-9h67
bw3r-kpx7-ktzt-zf7v
auw6-3349-4kwr-dewj
4gfh-cd5e-fn4f-l68j
d793-am9x-549c-42wk
2lz2-ykpp-8fha-bh9x
arzp-q5wu-ykgv-n2rb
bkgz-hfxp-cs3u-kfrw
3e8d-b3sf-nhel-xmp7
dntc-9fpk-5ysp-c6p7
6358-jpba-t5pg-3kew
5smb-qr8d-y6re-7jgl
23lf-g7w5-v5um-9l9k
2hsl-undx-ncbj-bwqh
bm5j-enex-hylv-kb93
9edk-38be-jqb5-rcx8
e7zg-ajv9-vgld-5qpm
buny-apku-xmxz-ntyx
2s2p-5lmd-yc5z-gu7z
datc-ycw2-2trz-udg6
fwqz-ka89-zqpt-c5y7
8ytg-45yk-nuvx-ad8z
9l8n-szl9-lkal-nuf2
277h-m78f-jf8b-55pw
hpab-sv9s-gxnb-c4yt
echw-yfgc-dlj4-d2gw
gpaw-gnge-ytpa-usyq
4f2w-re2q-nbhr-mg7w
ajtg-2m7p-gxkb-d3fw
3wub-lfgn-ylg6-pcqg
7e46-bby9-wj7n-jbpg
89lg-u7ae-s2vc-umry
4jhs-vfeg-q26e-7w9u
huru-c3ac-nzlm-g59z
hn89-l4x6-8gmd-my9w
h9yp-qdum-z4kl-l3w5
gqnt-k4q6-qh2s-tpfl
5chp-tg72-8cqx-qr9s


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

wow bow  nice find there...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys I would really hurry cause I'd think they were gone before he even posted them.


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys I would really hurry cause I'd think they were gone before he even posted them.



Maybe I got one to work befor I posted it.....may get lucky


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish I could play this beta.  Alas, no possibility for Japan.  I even tried to go through a range of proxy servers and a Hotspot Shield to preorder with no avail.  Steam was the worst -I got to the screen where my credit card information was presented and got the worst message: "According to our records, you do not live in this country..."  Oh it hurt.  I guess I'll wait for March 11 for the release here...  Not only is there no beta, I have to wait an additional 9 days?!!  Ahh!!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bow said:


> got this for Overclockers.......I used one and it worked!!
> 
> Don't have to do anything, just try your luck. Obviously, if you're slow, they may be taken before you get to them!



By the time i download the actual beta, all those keys will probably be used up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

holy shit, don't quote that post, lol.

EDIT: Ty!


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2010)

A friend checked every one.......all gone now, sry was worth a try


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2010)

Imma just cancel downloading this beta, there's utterly no chance in getting a key besides preordering it or having to pay some site monthly just to get a key.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a crash to desktop while on the machine gun. No error the game just quit on me. 

I've reported it.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

i've had 2 or 3 ctds with no error as well.  in the menu, as well as after a session at the points screen. reported.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, news update.  There was a Beta update as of yesterday.

Noticed fixes:  Server's slide out, now seems to have a tab for current servers instead of just favorites and recent.

The Steam overlay has been fixed.  

Lag for most of the servers has been mostly resolved.

Connection issues for me have disappeared.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The Steam overlay has been fixed.



Only if you run it in DX9 mode. Doesn't work for me in DX10.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2010)

On the bright side, i got into the Command and Conquer 4 Beta. Installing it as of now.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 30, 2010)

anyone running this game on Pc/dx11.. how does it look?


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 30, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> On the bright side, i got into the Command and Conquer 4 Beta. Installing it as of now.



how'd you get into that?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> how'd you get into that?



I'm a Gamespot member and i managed to get a key through them, it's still possible to get a key from them if you're a registered member (and possibly other sites are gving keys out to). No preorder BS.

And you just download the C&C4 client beta.


----------



## lemode (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, news update.  There was a Beta update as of yesterday.
> 
> Noticed fixes:  Server's slide out, now seems to have a tab for current servers instead of just favorites and recent.
> 
> ...



my steam overlay doesn't work still. it actually prevents me from moving around at all.

no connection or server issues anymore though that's good.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL IGN talking on the beta said "soldiers not trained to lay down" i ROFLd


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Only if you run it in DX9 mode. Doesn't work for me in DX10.



How do you run it in different DX modes other than the in. file?



douglatins said:


> LOL IGN talking on the beta said "soldiers not trained to lay down" i ROFLd



Apparently no one from IGN has ever been shot at.


----------



## Naelex (Jan 30, 2010)

K You guys have convinced me! gonna Pre-order for £29.99 at D4D, cheaper than steam.

http://www.direct4drive.com/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-EA-DOWNLOAD.html

What's this i read about having to force dx9?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 30, 2010)

can anyone list how well the game plays for them, FPS, settings and on what hardware?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> can anyone list how well the game plays for them, FPS, settings and on what hardware?



I never go below 43 fps. See specs.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

anyone want to add me in game, name is same as here "digibucc" ... would love to play with some TPU members


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

My name is "TheMailMan" I got to drop the 78


----------



## shevanel (Jan 30, 2010)

is the game fun?

how are the player models, graphics and phsyics on max?

thanks for the info.. i just dont want to waste another $50.00 on a shitty PC game

edit: yeah i know it doesnt have nv physx.. but it was supposed to have dx11 physics and what nto from the frostbite engine... like all the fence and building destruction possible


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

oh def not shitty, i promise  plays great, awesome action, with tons of pretty  it doesn't have PhysX form what I see, it went the havok route. I believe.  no PhysX option that I can find( i don't have a card, but i still see no option for it).

adding you shortly mailman


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, news update.  There was a Beta update as of yesterday.
> 
> Noticed fixes:  Server's slide out, now seems to have a tab for current servers instead of just favorites and recent.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was very happy with this update, they are really working on this hard, almost all of the day 1 complaints are gone now (told you so to naysayers). Just a few more issues and it's going to be running great.



lemode said:


> my steam overlay doesn't work still. it actually prevents me from moving around at all.
> 
> no connection or server issues anymore though that's good.



I can't move around with Steam overlay up, I can talk, then I have to shaft + tab to drop it again to move.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

my card doesn't support 11 - but building and fence destruction all work fine for me.  as far as the pretty DX11 animations for it, idk :-(


----------



## bobzilla2009 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is how the game plays for me (this is partly copied from my post on the steam forums):

*Rig*

CPU: AMD Phenom II 940 X4 @ 3.3GHZ
GPU: AMD/ATi HD5870 1GB @ 1000 core 1320 memory
RAM: 4GB DDR2 1066MHz
OS: Windows 7 Home premium 64 Bit

*Performance*

Resolution: 1680x1050

*Maximum settings (8xMSAA/16xAF) bloom ON, HBAO ON*

_min: 29 Max: 83 average: 52 _

As you can see the setup holds up pretty well at max settings, even when things heat up the framerate only drops to around 39 or so. The minimum framerate recorded (12fps) was due to an apache and tank exploding in close proximity and me running through the smoke for cover. This framerate was only maintained for around a second though, when looking at the frame logs. Importantly, i didn't even notice it was going slow, i was engulfed in smoke and deafened by the explosion. 

EDIT: The 12fps dip was actually part of the loading time at the end of the round that i forgot to cut! The data has been edited accordingly.

*High settings (0xMSAA/16xAF) bloom ON, HBAO ON*

_min: 37 max: 91 average: 61_

For 'high' settings, the anti aliasing is turned down to 0. Without any slowdown inducing chopper explosions, the minimum framerate stayed very respectable, and the game played extremely smoothly throughout the entire round.

*Medium settings (0xMSAA/16xAF) bloom ON, HBAO OFF*

_min: 35 max: 97 average: 64_

Even with HBAO turned off and other settings lowered, there wasn't really a large enough difference between high and medium to warrant any loss in image quality. This may just be due to the gpu handling shadows via direct compute 5.0 though, so older cards may see a larger benefit dropping down from high. Regardless, medium is very playable.

*Low settings (0xMSAA/16AF) bloom OFF, HBAO OFF*

_min: 40 max: 194 average: 75_

A much larger difference in visual quality can be noticed when dropping from medium to low, with the detail draw distance reduced to around 20m. Trees will visibly change shape as you run by as they transform from the low detail models to the high. But even at this point, the graphics are still better than bf2, and arguably on par with maxed out MW2 for the most part. As a result, performance increased by around 20% over medium settings.

I've attached a graph of the performance vs. time for the very maximum settings. As you can see it's fairly stable around 40-60fps at pretty much all times.

Btw if anyone would like to add me (at least when the friends list is working) my in-game name is 'The Comfy Chair'


----------



## aware (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone happen to have an extra Key? been looking for the past 2 days and no luck

If u have an extra key u would make my day


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2010)

aware said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra Key? been looking for the past 2 days and no luck
> 
> If u have an extra key u would make my day



Welcome to the forums Aware! Shame you're not living up to your name - this should help you in your quest for a *free* key.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Just the clarify.  When the steam overlay is up, you are not suppose to be able to move.  You are technically in Steam at that point and not the game, thus no control.  Before the update, the Steam Overlay would not come up at all.

I don't know the exact frame rate.  I have everything set to high, AAx4, AFx4.  No lag, no gitter, smooth as butter.


----------



## aware (Jan 31, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome to the forums Aware! Shame you're not living up to your name - this should help you in your quest for a *free* key.



Thanks and i try like 50 of them they all said in use and i gave up lol thats why i asked


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I finally got to run fraps and show you guys how it does, 4870x2 doesn't even bat an eye, just destroys even at 1920x1200.






And here's some screens since not too many have been posted up yet, I still have to turn on Bloom, these were taken at the same settings as the fraps bench.


















Not ll in 1920x1200 size, my picture hosting seems to be messed up so I had to TPU Capture 3 of them, they are in 1920x1200 just TPU capture makes them smaller.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Go here: http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta

Enter your age, and sign up for a chance to get a beta key w/o needing to preorder. Dunno anyone that's recieved a key, but if they release any soon, at least you'll be signed up for it.


----------



## Meltdown (Jan 31, 2010)

is it just me? How do guys feel about the mouse over run or spongeness. reminds me of borderlands mouse smoothing=1  i will look for some ini tweaks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 1Kurgan1- try disabling Catalyst AI and see if things stop flickering. I'm getting it too but when I disabled crossfire to test if it was actually working the flickering disappeared.



It's not always there, and disabling Cat AI would mean no CF, granted I'm not sure if the 2nd card is doing anything, but I'm too lazy to find out, and would rather use my 2nd card as I paid for it.



Meltdown said:


> is it just me? How do guys feel about the mouse over run or spongeness. reminds me of borderlands mouse smoothing=1  i will look for some ini tweaks



Turn off HBAO in the settings.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not always there, and disabling Cat AI would mean no CF, granted I'm not sure if the 2nd card is doing anything, but I'm too lazy to find out, and would rather use my 2nd card as I paid for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off HBAO in the settings.



It doesnt look as sweet without the HBAO settings


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not always there, and disabling Cat AI would mean no CF



no. they are two totally different things.  Catalyst A.I. has nothing to do with enabling/disabling CFx.

example: as of this minute I have 2x 4870s in crossfire, with Cat AI disabled.  it stopped the flickering and still looks pretty. everything on max in game (except AA, @ x4) and confirmed through CCC that CrossfireX is enabled, and the second card is under load and raising in temp.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It doesnt look as sweet without the HBAO settings



I turned mine off, I'm not even sure what it stands for wtf is HBAO? I didn't notice any difference. Oh and here's some screens from a real fun round, check out Most Scored By, lol... mmmmm dog tags.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I turned mine off, I'm not even sure what it stands for wtf is HBAO? I didn't notice any difference. Oh and here's some screens from a real fun round, check out Most Scored By, lol... mmmmm dog tags.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture047.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture048.jpg



http://developer.nvidia.com/object/siggraph-2008-HBAO.html

Thats what HBAO is.

HBAO off.





HBAO on.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 31, 2010)

i cant see any differences between HBAO on/off...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the info.  I just want to add though, the HBAO may be broken, because those pictures are identical.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Go here: http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta
> 
> Enter your age, and sign up for a chance to get a beta key w/o needing to preorder. Dunno anyone that's recieved a key, but if they release any soon, at least you'll be signed up for it.



I pre-ordered but didnt get a beta key, any ideas?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Who did you preorder through? EA? Supposedly supposed to send it to your e-mail from what I recall..I went with Steam to ensure less issues, no hassles, etc.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Who did you preorder through? EA? Supposedly supposed to send it to your e-mail from what I recall..I went with Steam to ensure less issues, no hassles, etc.



I preordered with steam, how does it work with steam? What am i supposed to do?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Look for Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta under the Not Installed area in your My games tab. It's there.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Look for Battlefield Bad Company 2 Beta under the Not Installed area in your My games tab. It's there.



OK I found the beta in my uninstalled games. I had to search through them to find it.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cant play the game due to extreme problems with it. When I start the game the screen is extremely distorted and the audio is completely scrambled.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

Verify the integrity of the game files and try again.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Try that and maybe report issues either on the BC2 Ea forums or at https://combattesting.com/ . So far my luck has been very good, I had the random right straffe happen, but strafing right stops it lol. 

Beyond that so far it's running smooth, 1920x1080, 2xaa, 16af, no v-sync, everything else on/maxed, and I generally average in the lower 50's...nothing amazing, but very playable and looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Verify the integrity of the game files and try again.



The game is fun but theres this constant flickering....

WHY cant EA/dice make a battlefield game that doesn't need 20 patches


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

THIS IS A BETA, hence there's gonna be issues that still need sorted out, hence the beta status. I think some other HD4870 users had similar issues, and iirc, possibly closing out CCC might have helped. Ya might dig through this thread for the last few pages and maybe do a google, I am willing to bet there's something you can do about it.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> THIS IS A BETA, hence there's gonna be issues that still need sorted out, hence the beta status. I think some other HD4870 users had similar issues, and iirc, possibly closing out CCC might have helped. Ya might dig through this thread for the last few pages and maybe do a google, I am willing to bet there's something you can do about it.


 I know its beta.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry the 20 patches thing kinda had me convinced you forgot for a second! 

Did you find out a way to stop the flickering? Maybe it's a CF issue? Hope you get it solved.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://developer.nvidia.com/object/siggraph-2008-HBAO.html
> 
> Thats what HBAO is.
> 
> ...



Not worth the 20 FPS loss imo.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Not yet, I dunno I get solid performance with it enabled..which makes me very happy. I'd like to see DX11 tesselation + HBAO in this game once it's all polished and released. I wish SSAO would've worked in Burnout Paradise, that was a performance killer. I haven't ran w/o HBAO yet, but I get a pretty constant around 50fps average, though if I up to 4xaa that drops to about 35fps average...it's cool that it'll adjust on the fly in game though, without resetting the game.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I finally got to run fraps and show you guys how it does, 4870x2 doesn't even bat an eye, just destroys even at 1920x1200.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/Capture042.jpg
> 
> ...



Can that god-awful bloom be turned off?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm getting my ass handed to me, even when I'm sober. This will get some getting used to. It does look fun, but this map is already old. I love the vehicles. Blown a few chopper out of the sky. I just finally ranked up. I suck :0


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jan 31, 2010)

HBAO on/off difference


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Not worth the 20 FPS loss imo.



I didn't have any FPS loss with it on, but I dont notice the difference with it off.



pr0n Inspector said:


> Can that god-awful bloom be turned off?



Yes in the text files, I dont mind it though.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 31, 2010)

JJ-Sheridan said:


> HBAO on/off difference
> http://s005.radikal.ru/i209/1001/82/f0f65d67208a.jpghttp://s54.radikal.ru/i146/1001/05/64b0150d2ce8.jpg



wow thats a dramatic difference.

everything in the background is as clear as the gun and everything in frame is so refinded and the shading is rediculous.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Beyond that so far it's running smooth, 1920x1080, 2xaa, 16af, no v-sync, everything else on/maxed, and I generally average in the lower 50's...nothing amazing, but very playable and looks pretty damn good.



Hmm, what drivers might you be on and CPU/GPU clock. I dip into 30s with lower resolution and just textures on high (HBAO off). Tried all high and it was instatly below 30 frames.

And this was with 196.34 drivers 663/1404/1188 (as in GTX 275 overclocks). Maybe I need to star overclocking my CPU, though it wasn't even close to fully utilized, so dunno 

Now might be the time to finally install motherboard drivers, see what effect they have 

edit: Windows 7 keeps bugging me with this





Vista went to basic when running games and then back. First I tried with basic on seven too, but then it stuck for no Aero ever. I hit "stop bugging me, there is plenty of power to aero."

Anyhow, even with chipset drivers in it ran bad still, then funny thing happened after couple alt-tabs. It started to run good  Turned graphics up and still good. With all high it was 40-110fps, when before it would have been 20-30fps.

Don't know if it's something to do with the game always starting in a window. That got fixed once with the RC2, but now I have to alt+enter every time again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

shevanel said:


> wow thats a dramatic difference.
> 
> everything in the background is as clear as the gun and everything in frame is so refinded and the shading is rediculous.



You going crazy shev? They are dead on the same, difference maybe in a bit of light, but that could be attributed by the clouds moving in the sky and casting light slightly different.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You going crazy shev? They are dead on the same, difference maybe in a bit of light, but that could be attributed by the clouds moving in the sky and casting light slightly different.



Look at the shadowside of the blocks and you'll see the difference.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 31, 2010)

the difference is night and day... i dont know what youre looking at lol but I see pic A that looks flat and pic B looks like a 3d cut-out ... 

look at the detail of every object in the pic.. I notice the top pic is super clear all around and well defined lines, colors and depth.. the bottom pic however is "flat", lifeless and less sharp.

the trees in the background on the bottom pic have haze and the top pic its as clean as glass.. even those tires look sharper... the pylons have much more "life" because the shadows and clarity of them are so refined that they make the pylons stand out as if there were real... these little details might go unnoticed to most people... like sound... but i can see them and it's awesome.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 31, 2010)

Man I really hope they fix the hitbox because it's really stupid, I've to waste half to full clip only to kill one target, supposedly I was hitting them in the chest area.

I hope they don't do the same thing they did with BF2 and their hitbox system which has never been repaired even with the 1.5 patch.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2010)

Now it went back to the slowmotion mode. Walking feels heavy and frames are in the 30s. I think I'm not the only one experiencing this bug, there's been lots of players with bad performance on decent rigs.

The "normal" mode was soo smooth, want it back. Killing enemy was also much easier. If I only knew how to unbug it, or get it slow for other could write a bug report.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

scope54 said:


> i cant see any differences between HBAO on/off...





TheLaughingMan said:


> Wow, thanks for the info.  I just want to add though, the HBAO may be broken, because those pictures are identical.



No there is a difference. The HBAO has a better contrast. Open them up into different tabs and compare that way. Anyway HBAO is nice but not worth the hit IMO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

i need a beta key


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

short of the fileplanet sub or pre-ordering i haven't seen one...

I actually hate fileplanet - although it is only $6 for a month, and with that you can get a key (i have heard) - I would still rather just give Steam the $50 and know I can return it before release date if I want - that gives you a month to decide, and 1.5 weeks before release (end of feb.) return it if you don't like - they will refund pre-orders as long as they are still unreleased, even if there is beta...

edit: yes! forgot that! I knew there was something underhanded about them I didn't like last time i tried it... that was probably part of it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 31, 2010)

Read the fine print...they may auto bill you every month unless you cancel a couple days in advance.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 31, 2010)

game runs fine for me 1680x1050 4x aa, 16x af, hbao on, everything on high
this is with 2x4850s


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2010)

You seem to have pretty high CPU clock to go with that as well. Have to try some 3ghz+ some day.

Anyhow, something iffy there is. Quite a few on this list who should be able to run the game fine too, but it doesn't.
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/377970.page


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a config tool for BF:BC2 witch allows for a finer level of tuning as well as direct access to DX versions and Bloom settings without editing config files. 

http://ohlawl.com/liseda.html


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool, very handy!


----------



## kamyk9 (Jan 31, 2010)

where can I still get the key?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

if you read at least a few posts you'd see others asking and getting an answer - read my post a few before yours, and the one after.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm, what drivers might you be on and CPU/GPU clock. I dip into 30s with lower resolution and just textures on high (HBAO off). Tried all high and it was instatly below 30 frames.
> 
> And this was with 196.34 drivers 663/1404/1188 (as in GTX 275 overclocks). Maybe I need to star overclocking my CPU, though it wasn't even close to fully utilized, so dunno
> 
> Now might be the time to finally install motherboard drivers, see what effect they have



I'm running 196.21whql's atm, I'm OC'd up to 713/1511 1188 on the 260 c216. Though last night things started getting a little buggy between the game and the drivers, causing me to load the game and play at no higher than the DVD clocks 400/800. That averaged about 15-20fps lol. But yeah beyond that my rig attains the mid 40s to 50's, until there's massively heavy action, then it can drop into the mid 30's, which still plays smooth to my eyes.





> edit: Windows 7 keeps bugging me with this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100131/seven.jpg
> 
> Vista went to basic when running games and then back. First I tried with basic on seven too, but then it stuck for no Aero ever. I hit "stop bugging me, there is plenty of power to aero."
> ...



I have noticed that the game starts in a window for me, but always goes to FS before I need to worry about it, and so far it let's me alt-tab out without issue and return without issue so far...we'll see as I put more time in. Odd how yours wants to go to basic visual mode, I have not had that happen yet with my install of BC2...definitely odd.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I'm running 196.21whql's atm, I'm OC'd up to 713/1511 1188 on the 260 c216.
> 
> I have noticed that the game starts in a window for me, but always goes to FS before I need to worry about it, and so far it let's me alt-tab out without issue and return without issue so far



Might have to try the WHQL ones too, but these betas were supposed to be the same, just allow OCing. Or are you using 1.9.1 EVGA Precision thing, that was supposed to work with the 196.21:s too?

Alt-tab is also weird, it doesn't minimize the game, just turn to window and goes instantly back to fullscreen if I click anywhere on it.

Did a quick OC on my processor to 3GHz/3.15GHz with turbo, seems a bit smoother. Memory went from 1333->1500MHz. Seems kinda weird if the game supports a Quad and recommends it and then you'd need high clocks.

Oh and saw you in the friends list exactly on 1 log in  Now it's back to zero friends.. Made it a bit hard to join a same server with a friend, as t doesn't just work for me.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep 1.9.1 Precision works just fine with the 196.21's, OC's and all. Yeah I saw you once in the friends list, then I had 0, today I have you back on there lol. I'd love to get on with a few of you guys, I'm having a blast...granted I'm kinda sucking atm, getting back into the groove, but it's a blast doing so.

I did just have it ctd after 2 full rounds, which is no biggie. But so far I'm really impressed for a beta, there's been some I've tried to play, this one is very playable.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Just completed my best game so far but none of my screenshots worked. 

40:15 k/d - 36 medals and tags -13895 pts. 

Stole the enemy tank as they tried to arm Alpha (the last station on the map) with 76 tickets, held it until 6 tickets and we won in the end. Absolute awesomeness.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

I were in similar situation, except an Assault loaded himself with double explosive pack and spam C4 on the last COM. They only have 9 tickets left, lol.

BTW, the link stopped working for me...

EDIT: Anyone here who has a joystick that successful use the heli? It's impossible with the keyboard!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

I use the mouse and keyboard in the heli. It's what I'm used to after playing 2142 for 3 years. Did well enough today to have the entire team complaining that the Apache is overpowered. It's only OP with a solid gunner AND pilot!. Without a proper communicating pair in the heli it's just a waste of metal.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

holy crap man! my best game is like 2k. what is the secret? (besides "be good")


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

I probably can't use the heli until I learn how to use it in the single player mode first, lol.

Got on it once, and crashed it in 30 seconds. The control is invert, and the last time that I flied a heli is Comanche 2 or 3...

@digibucc

It included the awards point.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

i have a 360 controller, but i have been using kb/m on the heli anyway.  not crashing immediately but not getting too many kills.

ahh ok, awards makes sense now...   read medals and tags but didn't compute.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

The friend list is broken in the Beta.  I had someone on the list, that just vanished.  I also notice the game does not save selection of weapons, especially the Mortar Strike for Recon.

I rode in a Chopper once as the secondary gunner.  I killed 8 people in 5 seconds.  We were then shot down.  I jumped out, hit a tree and died.  The game then gave me the "Epic Fail" for suicide which was kinda messed up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The friend list is broken in the Beta.  I had someone on the list, that just vanished.  I also notice the game does not save selection of weapons, especially the Mortar Strike for Recon.
> 
> I rode in a Chopper once as the secondary gunner.  I killed 8 people in 5 seconds.  We were then shot down.  I jumped out, hit a tree and died.  The game then gave me the "Epic Fail" for suicide which was kinda messed up.



 too bad you didnt have video of that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just had a 21 kill 2 death streak! I tired to take a screen but I failz.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 31, 2010)

What you guys using for screenshots? I use Precision and it's worked great for getting screenies from this game, though trying to hit F12 in a firefight isn't gonna happen, i'm hoping to snag a few action screenies, but I get too into the moment to remember! Doh!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

shevanel said:


> the difference is night and day... i dont know what youre looking at lol but I see pic A that looks flat and pic B looks like a 3d cut-out ...
> 
> look at the detail of every object in the pic.. I notice the top pic is super clear all around and well defined lines, colors and depth.. the bottom pic however is "flat", lifeless and less sharp.
> 
> the trees in the background on the bottom pic have haze and the top pic its as clean as glass.. even those tires look sharper... the pylons have much more "life" because the shadows and clarity of them are so refined that they make the pylons stand out as if there were real... these little details might go unnoticed to most people... like sound... but i can see them and it's awesome.



I am still thinking your crazy, I decided to cut them up and put a side comparison of which is which, I dare you to pick them out without looking back at the original pictures to catch the minor differences in the lighting angle between the pictures or the different dust groupings (because thats the only difference I am noticing.)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

I finally got my first "Best Player in Game" award.

I have taken no screenshots because I don't know how to do that.  I know how to kill people, sneak around, and get people following me killed a lot.

I will figure out a way that does not involve a third party program because I am sure the feature is built in somewhere.

New goal is to get my "The Dentist" award.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

Am I right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job Mailman, but looking at those direct cutouts side by side, the difference is nothing too massive, the blocks on the ground I see zero difference, the box has a bit more shading on the bottom, but thats nothing I would ever notice in game trying to kill people, and the turret I see no difference, theres a reflection off it, but the picture was taken at a different timing lighting angle could have easily changed that. I have a feeling their HBAO just needs some work, doesn't look like anything major to me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I finally got my first "Best Player in Game" award.
> 
> I have taken no screenshots because I don't know how to do that.  I know how to kill people, sneak around, and get people following me killed a lot.
> 
> ...



I'm planning to crash 100 Heli, and get the Epic Crasher award. 

Did anyone notice that when you hold Shift to sprint you can release the W key?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm planning to crash 100 Heli, and get the Epic Crasher award.
> 
> Did anyone notice that when you hold Shift to sprint you can release the W key?



No.  I always double tap W to sprint.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, didn't know about that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> holy crap man! my best game is like 2k. what is the secret? (besides "be good")



Yeah forgot to mention that I added the award score to the total. I only had one award that was huge (5000pts) and it was the Gold star for the RU tank. 

Tips:

-Shoot in bursts and aim for the head. Fully auto weapons suck if you don't control the rate of fire, standard deviation is increased and the network lag doesn't help
-Help squad mates. (heal, resupply, motion sensors)
-Use the tanks range to destroy MCOM targets that are well guarded.
-Don't get stuck using one kit and change tactics when things dont work. 
-Pickup kits off the ground and use their gadgets/heath/ammo for your team. 
-This is BF, shoot fast and blow shit up. 
-When defending stay close to your MCOM stations and don't get sucked into team deathmatch style of hunting enemies. 
-When attacking use flank techniques when possible to get the enemy panicked.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Triptex missed one.

-Yes, you can blow up buildings and it is cool.  Do not blow up your own walls for the enemy and actually help your team fight.

Everyone is lucky Friendly Fire is off for now.  Please note I can still kill you with Friendly Fire Off if I get really irritated.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

Black squares are appearing all over my screen and the background is flickering constantly, I don't know what to do this is making the game unplayable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ensure your fans are clean of dust, Restore CPU to Stock or Up the Voltage a little, get newer Drivers and DirectX Updates, Try Single Card, Remove and Install the game again.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Black squares are appearing all over my screen and the background is flickering constantly, I don't know what to do this is making the game unplayable.



That sounds like graphics corruption - whenever I got that it was due to my GPU being well above the recommended temperature. Definitely do as eidairaman1, but one step at a time - obviously.

Give 'em a clean, if necessary reapply some thermal compound to your GPU(s) and see if that helps, if not - move on to the next step.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Triptex missed one.
> 
> -Yes, you can blow up buildings and it is cool.  Do not blow up your own walls for the enemy and actually help your team fight.
> 
> Everyone is lucky Friendly Fire is off for now.  Please note I can still kill you with Friendly Fire Off if I get really irritated.



Good one.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 31, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That sounds like graphics corruption - whenever I got that it was due to my GPU being well above the recommended temperature. Definitely do as eidairaman1, but one step at a time - obviously.
> 
> Give 'em a clean, if necessary reapply some thermal compound to your GPU(s) and see if that helps, if not - move on to the next step.



This is the only game this is happening in so I think its a driver problem. I checked temps and they are normal(72C load).

I'm using the 9.12s, I'm going to get the 10.1s


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 31, 2010)

Fair enough, I hated the 10.1 performance decreased & image quality - hopefully it'll be the opposite for you. If that doesn't solve the issue, don't forget this is a just a beta so it could be down to that.

I get purple blocks come up when I'm running up the big pipes at the last two points. These purple blocks are always in the same place so I think it's a texture issue. I'll grab a screenshot if I can, it's happened twice now in the middle of a firefight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2010)

A few basics of firearm combat apply to this game. Some of my friends over the pond might not be aware of them so here they are.

1. Bullets are not lasers. Bullets drop with range. In the past most games never touch on this but BC2 does. So when you are sniping do not aim at the head. Aim above the target so the bullet drops where it should.

2. Lead your target. Some games allow you to direct your shot at a moving target with no lead time. Like a laser. Well its not that simple. You have to shoot in front of a target and allow it to run into your round.

3. Take a knee. Your shot is only as good as the shooters stance. Spray and pray does not work in real life and it damn sure doesn't help in BC2.

Anyway those are my tips and I meant them with respect to my European brothers who may not have the experience as us knuckle dragging, gun blasting Yanks do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

There has been a game with that reality for some time with the M24 M50, it is called DFX 2 the only thing i see being overrated in that game from reality is the M4.



TheMailMan78 said:


> A few basics of firearm combat apply to this game. Some of my friends over the pond might not be aware of them so here they are.
> 
> 1. Bullets are not lasers. Bullets drop with range. In the past most games never touch on this but BC2 does. So when you are sniping do not aim at the head. Aim above the target so the bullet drops where it should.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> There has been a game with that reality for some time with the M24 M50, it is called DFX 2 the only thing i see being overrated in that game from reality is the M4.



I find it rare that a mainstream game has done this. If they throw in proper breathing and windage and I would dominate! 

Its to bad your not in south Florida eidairaman. We could hit the range


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find it rare that a mainstream game has done this. If they throw in proper breathing and windage and I would dominate!



Thats the only thing you don't have is Windage and Breathing but having to arc the shot after a certain distance is a must, whats fun is having bullet tracing enabled, makes it fun to get a general area where the shot is, its like seeing a smoke cloud going up in the air, which that game has but harder to spot.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah i have been doing most of these, getting better now  just had a 6k game w/awards 

the only thing i haven't been paying attention to is the tools.  other than engie i have only resuppplied once, and never healed or used a motion sensor - i have also not been picking up kits very often, time to become more aware 
getting good at leading too, took down a chopper while it was moving  what i am not getting good at is 

raising while sniping to get a head shot. i have no idea how far = what amount of drop, and the recoil knocks my scope before i see where it lands...

thanks!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm always spot targets, and Recon is the best for doing that. It helps your team aware of incoming attacks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright whos up for a game, my friendslist seems buggy, so maybe we should all find a server to play on? Actually my friendslist seems to be working, if people wanna hit me with some friend invites I can accept them and join your games. 1Kurgan1, same name as here.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm up. Just saw you on my list.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Join a game kid, I'll jump in once you hop in one.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got done for a few rounds, I'll be back in about 30-40 mins..my buddy list is down again too. I added ya Mailman. If anyone gets a chance to post what server they're playing on I'll try to join if buddy list is still down.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kursah and Mailman added you as friends, I'm in a game with kid, not sureo n server name since I joined his game, if you get my invite, join our game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Im gonna unsubscribe myself since I can't play the game The System Specs call for a Core 2.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im gonna unsubscribe myself since I can't play the game The System Specs call for a Core 2.



oh dear god, athlon XP? i'm surprised you can even run modern games at all, with its crippled SSE support and such


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh dear god, athlon XP? i'm surprised you can even run modern games at all, with its crippled SSE support and such



ok the AXP has SSE 1, COD 4 runs on the machine.


After I crosstrain I am building my AMD PHII 965 BE C3 Machine, I dont care whats coming down the pipe, thats what I have selected, Along with a Non Ref 5870


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok the AXP has SSE 1, COD 4 runs on the machine.
> 
> 
> After I crosstrain I am building my AMD PHII 965 BE C3 Machine, I dont care whats coming down the pipe, thats what I have selected, Along with a Non Ref 5870



my CPU's have SSE 4.1. That was my point.

(Didnt cod4 require some kind of tweak to make it work on athlon XP's? or was that some other game)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my CPU's have SSE 4.1. That was my point.
> 
> (Didnt cod4 require some kind of tweak to make it work on athlon XP's? or was that some other game)



Ya file mssmp3.asi needs to be changed to mssmp3.bak to work. Either which way Im really thinking about Getting a A64 FX60- Either that or a Opteron with AGP motherboard and dropping the 1950 Pro in it after the new machine is Built.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't waste money on your platform, move on to a PII or anything mildly new, you aren't going to be able to use that to play many modern games, even COD 4 is a few years old and this looks better than that and has destructible environments.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kurgan I said the PHII will be Built but this current Rig will have a Minor Upgrade to fit the bill the video card, ram, HDs, Case and PSU.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I see, I still wouldn't go with an FX, Buying something like a AII 240, cheapo mobo and what you suggested would get you a much better low end rig for probably not that much more money, no point in trying to stretch out socket A.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I see, I still wouldn't go with an FX, Buying something like a AII 240, cheapo mobo and what you suggested would get you a much better low end rig for probably not that much more money, no point in trying to stretch out socket A.



Well I kind of figure I wont be able to spend the time to get at fullest potential of the AXP, several have had them running at 2.7GHz over at DFI Street at the time (Now DIYStreet or Overclockers something, and then DFI Club. Doing the Minor upgrade would actually bump the performance up while being able to keep the machine the same other than the CPu and Motherboard, just the thing is I have AGP and I havent seen an AM2 Machine that supports DDR 1 or AGP for that matter.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I kind of figure I wont be able to spend the time to get the fullest potential of the AXP, several have had them running at 2.7GHz over at DFI Street at the time (Now DIYStreet or Overclockers something, and then DFI Club. Doing the Minor upgrade would actually bump the performance up while being able to keep the machine the same other than the CPu and Motherboard. Just the thing is I have AGP and I haven't seen an AM2 Machine that supports DDR 1 or AGP for that matter.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I just got done for a few rounds, I'll be back in about 30-40 mins..my buddy list is down again too. I added ya Mailman. If anyone gets a chance to post what server they're playing on I'll try to join if buddy list is still down.



Log out and relogin fix the friend list problem.

@1Kurgan1

About the C4's in game, I think they should increase the Crate HP depend on the base, the last one should take at least 30 C4s to kill or something . Or make C4 not re-chargeable.

Another thing, I think you should remind everyone to use the -TPU- clan tag on the first post, so everyone will able to spot TPUers .


----------



## Kursah (Feb 1, 2010)

I did log out and back in, still showing 0/0 in friends list. But if you guys know what server you're on, let me know. I'll check back here after the next round is done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 1, 2010)

yea it doesnt save anything for me.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

here either.  and keys get stuck, making me auto strafe or run...  and set custom binds is picky, but i got it to work.  

also there is a problem with timing.  I see no visible lag or slowdown, sneak up and knife someone - see the graphic of me knifing them in the head, and they turn around and knife me at the same time.  

i see no graphic of them knifing, but i die by knife(and they don't).  has happened twice.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 1, 2010)

You want to hear something crazy ? check my story....

Yesterday I was playing in a Saudi server, me and two guys were just messing around and trying to be creative (c4s bikes and things like that) so these two guys were communicating with each other using Skype and created a new trick which I called...The Jihad UAV 

One guy was flying the UAV  and the other one planted all his C4s on the UAV, do you know what they did next ?

They saw the enemy's chopper (the Apache) and they started chasing it, when the UAV got close, the guy with the UAV gave him the signal and KAMBOOOM !!!  He destroyed the Apache in mid-air and his UAV was intact because FF is off.

The funny thing is that the pilot of that Apache took 3 minutes to figure out what happened, he was like "WHAT ??? HOW???" and because when you see a little UAV chasing an Apache is just like a Mouse chasing a lion.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

oh no shite!!! that is awesome!  i love you now! (for as long as it lasts  

i was chasing a chopper around with the uav saying what the shite - shoot it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

So I just played a round where I got 7 kills, and my best weapon was the knife, with 8 kills, anyone want to make sense of this? lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Log out and relogin fix the friend list problem.
> 
> @1Kurgan1
> 
> ...



They got to do something with C4 all you need is the extended carrying amount and thats a dead crate.

Also is it 1# TPU, 2# -TPU-, 3# [TPU], 4# -=[TPU]=-, 5# -=TPU=-, I like the 3rd and 4th ones.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2010)

How do I hook up with TPU on BFBC2 ?


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 1, 2010)

Game is still flikering for me the black squares go away after a bit of playing.... BUT the flikering is crazy, its mostly just certain textures like water and maby shiny stuff. 

Does anyone know a fix for this? Running 10.1s ATM just installed them.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

read the description, something very interesting in there


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

but i thought there was no prone ?? 

@ boise - put your clan tag as "- TPU -" so we can all recognize each other.  no sense adding friends until it actually works


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They got to do something with C4 all you need is the extended carrying amount and thats a dead crate.
> 
> Also is it 1# TPU, 2# -TPU-, 3# [TPU], 4# -=[TPU]=-, 5# -=TPU=-, I like the 3rd and 4th ones.



I think keep it simple and easy to read, the 1st or the 2nd .


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

i mean we're not an actual clan, i don't think it matters.  put whatever you like as long as TPU is in it.  it's just so we recognize each other.  for now at least 

up next: TPU Clan


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> but i thought there was no prone ??
> 
> @ boise - put your clan tag as "- TPU -" so we can all recognize each other.  no sense adding friends until it actually works



who knows, here's hoping it comes out on the final


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright whos up for a game, my friendslist seems buggy, so maybe we should all find a server to play on? Actually my friendslist seems to be working, if people wanna hit me with some friend invites I can accept them and join your games. 1Kurgan1, same name as here.



I sent you a friend request a day or so ago.  It was from Gysgt_Highway.  I don't know if you accepted it, but you are not on my list.  And the one person that was is gone now.  I don't think the friendlist is working completely right just yet.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They got to do something with C4 all you need is the extended carrying amount and thats a dead crate.
> 
> Also is it 1# TPU, 2# -TPU-, 3# [TPU], 4# -=[TPU]=-, 5# -=TPU=-, I like the 3rd and 4th ones.



I vote first or third.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was flying the chopper and started firing rockets at a tank and then my screen got all corrupted and the game CTD..... I really hope they fix all this before it comes out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I think keep it simple and easy to read, the 1st or the 2nd .



Most clans usually have their in [TPU] type brackets, makes it look more like a badge, I think of clan name symbols as like a military type badge you would wear.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I sent you a friend request a day or so ago.  It was from Gysgt_Highway.  I don't know if you accepted it, but you are not on my list.  And the one person that was is gone now.  I don't think the friendlist is working completely right just yet.



Yeah, I've tested some with invites, if the person is in a game when you send one, they won't get it, and sometimes they won't get it if they are offline, I've also sent you one. I never got yours, it seems to be pretty hard to get people on the friends list 



YinYang.ERROR said:


> I vote first or third.



Would probably be the simplest one I agree.


----------



## wolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else having DX11 not launch properly on a 5 series card?

DX9 and 10 both work flawlessly, but DX11 launches for about 2-3 seconds then drops straight back to desktop, running 10.1 drivers.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I meant to say the 2nd and the 3rd one, didn't see the first!

@wolf
Is there any tool to check that you are actually running DX11? I'm wondering if riva tuner display DX version in game? Because, I think they may not support Dx11 in the beta.


----------



## wolf (Feb 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> @wolf
> Is there any tool to check that you are actually running DX11? I'm wondering if riva tuner display DX version in game? Because, I think they may not support Dx11 in the beta.



I've seen other users on this and other forums post DX11 results, so I'm pretty sure its supposed to work.

In terms of knowing I'm running DX11, MSI Afterburner OSD shows my fps and D3D version on screen at all times, and i use the config file to set my DX version, setting 9 and 10 work just fine, but auto or 11 (auto defaults to 11) gives me that crash.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, well I'm gonna use the 3rd one, seems that a pretty universal look and everyone agrees on it fairly well. I'll add it to the club forum so others know.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope ya don't mind if I don't add that, I already have the -BeerMe- tags going, and my clan is getting active in the beta so there's a little priorty there...no worries I'll still fight alongside fellow TPU'ers and make sure others know this techforum means business in BC2 Beta!

On another note, this game is horridly addictive...I keep playing one more round, just one more round. lol!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I fought few of them. BeerMe clan, lol.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 1, 2010)

Noticed bug.  I am sure any Snipers here noticed this already.  The game will not save your Mortar selection from round to round.  The kits don't save when you quite the game, but all your selections except that one will save from round to round.

New personal best. 7571 points in one round, best on server for round, 24 total awards.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 1, 2010)

GEE I SURE WISH I COULD SCORE 757100000 POINTS BUT IT CRASHS TO DESKTOP EVERY F*&^ING TIME NOW. 

pos beta


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> but i thought there was no prone ??
> 
> @ boise - put your clan tag as "- TPU -" so we can all recognize each other.  no sense adding friends until it actually works




Prone can mean anything but stance when dealing with firearms. Only in video games does it mean lay down.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is already covered, but i have a pretty decent rig and the graphics / framerates seem a bit crappy in BC2.... i guess this is just becuase its beta... i was expecting to be able to play it completely maxxed out with no issues


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> Not sure if this is already covered, but i have a pretty decent rig and the graphics / framerates seem a bit crappy in BC2.... i guess this is just becuase its beta... i was expecting to be able to play it completely maxxed out with no issues



I do. No problem.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm quite dissapointed in the performance too. I dont have a high end system but man, I can barely get 30ish fps on any setting. Do you guys think (given I'm running xp) that an extra gig of ram would make any diff in fps for me. 4gig is not gonna happen because of xp right? I told myself I wouldnt upgrade for this game. I dont mind getting an extra gig of ram but that's it. I'm waiting for you know what to upgrade. Anyhoo, I have also toyed with the idea of overclocking my cpu, but thats a last resort, unless there is some destop prog that will overclock for me? lol. Any suggestions would be great.

ctd e8500
4870
2gig ddr800
xp pro sp3


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The kits don't save when you quite the game



It took 1½ years to add kit saving to BF2142  Kinda hoped it would be standard on this, but don't hold you breath.

On a serious note I don't get why it's not on highest priority on things to implement/fix. It's the first thing you notice when you join a server, takes a minute to get all class kits in order. By that time enemy is already in position and gaining advantage.

If you just adjust one kit to get a faster start, it can backfire when you die defending a position and would need to spawn as engineer to get back at the tank that killed you.

---

As far as upgrading goes, I wouldn't make any decisions based on this beta yet. Wait a couple of weeks and see how the new builds develop. At the moment the game seems to be CPU bound, anything under 3GHz just won't cut it.

My 40-110fps run on high was in an empty server, have to test that again if I can find a server with couple people. I've played just in 20+ player servers and if player amount really correlates to framerate you get, then that should be fixable.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 1, 2010)

Im going to download the demo tonight, PS3 or 360


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> I'm quite dissapointed in the performance too. I dont have a high end system but man, I can barely get 30ish fps on any setting. Do you guys think (given I'm running xp) that an extra gig of ram would make any diff in fps for me. 4gig is not gonna happen because of xp right? I told myself I wouldnt upgrade for this game. I dont mind getting an extra gig of ram but that's it. I'm waiting for you know what to upgrade. Anyhoo, I have also toyed with the idea of overclocking my cpu, but thats a last resort, unless there is some destop prog that will overclock for me? lol. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> ctd e8500
> 4870
> ...




I'd get Window 7 64 bit. It uses your resource to their fullest potential. I upgraded to 64 bit 
Vista and it made a huge difference gaming. Read thru this and you will have a better understanding why. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91260&highlight=32+bit+vs+64+bit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Already been done with Delta Force Extreme 2, Had people placing C 4 or satchels on the rails of Little Bird Choppers and doing that.



The Witcher said:


> You want to hear something crazy ? check my story....
> 
> Yesterday I was playing in a Saudi server, me and two guys were just messing around and trying to be creative (c4s bikes and things like that) so these two guys were communicating with each other using Skype and created a new trick which I called...The Jihad UAV
> 
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> I'm quite dissapointed in the performance too. I dont have a high end system but man, I can barely get 30ish fps on any setting. Do you guys think (given I'm running xp) that an extra gig of ram would make any diff in fps for me. 4gig is not gonna happen because of xp right? I told myself I wouldnt upgrade for this game. I dont mind getting an extra gig of ram but that's it. I'm waiting for you know what to upgrade. Anyhoo, I have also toyed with the idea of overclocking my cpu, but thats a last resort, unless there is some destop prog that will overclock for me? lol. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> ctd e8500
> 4870
> ...



I can't say for sure but I do think more RAM will help smooth things out especially if you have many background tasks going on. Since DDR2 isnt getting any cheaper I would suggest you get some more asap. I'm also curious what speed your CPU is clocked at...



			
				fragcast.org said:
			
		

> I get around 70-80 FPS and that is with a high end system. Even 30-40 Streaming live on Ustream
> Use FRAPs to display FPS in game
> Keep in mind the game is not optimized and should be much better upon release.
> This beta is CPU intensive with things like sound thrown at the processor  it will not work on single core.
> ...



*http://www.fragcast.org/?p=433*


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 1, 2010)

Did some testing on an almost empty server with different graphics settings and finally found the setting that kills the framerate and make is choppy for me. If I set LevelOfDetail to high it's jerky and not at all fun to play (about 30fps). But if I hit LOD to medium, everything else can go high and I get FPS around 60.

Oh and it's no Crysis 30fps, it's not smooth at all, like it would be in most other games. Those who run the game @ 30fps have smooth experience I'm sure. Just for my computer high LOD does that and resulting FPS doesn't reflect it.

So all is good, medium gives plenty of detail still and I rather have a smooth running game than one that looks marginally better. HBAO still of, but now I might up AA level.

edit: friendlist started working for me today. Saw my first request, accepted and there after relogin.

edit2: high textures to retail, not implemented in beta http://twitter.com/repi/status/8468691603
So it'll look even better, kewl 

edit3: prone not looking likely http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2/status/8499446582

edit4: look mom I can fly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCQek4fWV8&fmt=22


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> edit4: look mom I can fly http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NCQek4fWV8&fmt=22




bwahahahaha


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Did some testing on an almost empty server with different graphics settings and finally found the setting that kills the framerate and make is choppy for me. If I set LevelOfDetail to high it's jerky and not at all fun to play (about 30fps). But if I hit LOD to medium, everything else can go high and I get FPS around 60.
> 
> Oh and it's no Crysis 30fps, it's not smooth at all, like it would be in most other games. Those who run the game @ 30fps have smooth experience I'm sure. Just for my computer high LOD does that and resulting FPS doesn't reflect it.
> 
> ...



I hope they get some more performance optimizations up and running by then as well. right now too many people can hardly even play let on low settings so I can;t imaging this getting any better with increased textures and LOD.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

i haven't dipped below 40 fps excep for one time, i drove a tank through a bunch of trees and there was so much snow and particulate that it just bogged to a crawl - but any normal gameplay is tight.

I have full max, except 4x AA and HBAO off.  those two made an amazing difference.

glad to hear there are even higher textures.  I was thinking it already looked pretty good to begin with


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> On a serious note I don't get why it's not on highest priority on things to implement/fix. It's the first thing you notice when you join a server, takes a minute to get all class kits in order. By that time enemy is already in position and gaining advantage.



i doubt that is more important than getting the game to stop CTDing.

on a side note, my FPS stay above 50 



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I hope they get some more performance optimizations up and running by then as well. right now too many people can hardly even play let on low settings so I can;t imaging this getting any better with increased textures and LOD.



don't worry, This IS a beta unlike some people have said


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh was it even more fun now that it ran good (trees missing because of enemy recon mortar strikes..).






Here's couple last minutes of a nice round I played. You can see that GPU is now fully utilized (unlike many here: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ormance-measure-your-gpu-load-usage-here.html)
Also showing how much CPU was being utilized, just below 60% on all cores. EVGA display is 2-3min and CPU display is under 2min.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

have they done any updates so far today?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey about this beta, I know people have asked the question, but i went on the site and signed up for a beta key and still havnt got one, 
I really want to play this beta for a bit, Been playing cod4 and im kinda getting tired of it.

if anyone has a beta key they would want to give it be c00l. Also game looks like id acctualy buy it for 50 of the block pretty soon.


So help me out guys


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

i think im going to go ahead and jam out the $50... hope this game doesnt suck.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i think im going to go ahead and jam out the $50... hope this game doesnt suck.



if you don't like it, just send it too me 
heck, i'll pick it up


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i think im going to go ahead and jam out the $50... hope this game doesnt suck.



Just don't judge the final release potential on the beta experience. This game has issues and DICE will try to get the all resolved eventually... maybe with some post retail patches but eventually. If you like any other BF game you will like this one.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

ive never played any other BF games.. and i know this is beta so as this is downloading Im not expecting a final release version here..

Im just hoping the gameplay is good.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

The gameplay is good. The shooting dynamics are slightly different from most other FPS games. Aim for the head and don't forget that bullets will droop over distances.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i think im going to go ahead and jam out the $50... hope this game doesnt suck.



Hopefully you enjoy it shev, I always preferred BF games to COD. There are some bugs in the beta, but honestly, sit down for a few hours and just play, most of them you won't even notice and you'll have a blast. I wouldnt even care if it released like this, I would still play it like crazy, I assuume you got it through Steam? If so whats your name there?



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Just don't judge the final release potential on the beta experience. This game has issues and DICE will try to get the all resolved eventually... maybe with some post retail patches but eventually. If you like any other BF game you will like this one.



Yeah, they have been working pretty quick, day 1 server stability went up massively, and friendslist and other things are slowly improving, so hopefully another nice patch releases today.


----------



## lemode (Feb 1, 2010)

It was a reoccurring theme all weekend apparently. Using “Play now” or picking a populated server with decent latency, it seems that the past 10 games I was in over the weekend whittled down form 10 per team to 5 per team to 3 vs 10 per team.

Friends list still seem bugged too. I am quite over this single map already. 

On a side note, I don’t know how I’ve unlocked all that I can for assault, engineer, and recon but I am only at lvl 5 or 6.  I guess I am not scoring high enough. Ha.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 1, 2010)

How do you guys check your FPS in this game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> How do you guys check your FPS in this game.



FRAPS


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

lol right now my steam name is "hang you from the wall" (Tf2 huntsmen lol pisses people off)

but main account name is rrerbacam


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

Not off to a good start. The beta finished downloading then it installed 3 updates including some punkbuster stuff.. Then when I try to run the game it blinks into a black screen with BETA on top right corner then it crashes...

Anyone know whats up?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Not off to a good start. The beta finished downloading then it installed 3 updates including some punkbuster stuff.. Then when I try to run the game it blinks into a black screen with BETA on top right corner then it crashes...
> 
> Anyone know whats up?



Locate the game's .exe and disable visual themes and desktop compositions. Right click the .exe and run as Administrator.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1126159



> If you are trying to run the beta and having issues on a D3D11 machine (ie, Win7 + ATI 5000 series) then please try opting into the current Steam Client Beta from the Account settings dialog in Steam.




That thread fixed me up.. i had to go into settings and opt into Steam beta client for win7 dx11/5000 series something soemthing...

im loaded up now... 

Thanks... lets see what this game is about!


edit: game is a mess LOL! and wayyyyyy to laggy. I stand still then walk for 1 second and im half way across the street lmao. 

Need some tips form you guys that have been playing longer.

Lets see some advice/pointers/helpful tips please


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah forgot to mention that I added the award score to the total. I only had one award that was huge (5000pts) and it was the Gold star for the RU tank.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...





TheMailMan78 said:


> A few basics of firearm combat apply to this game. Some of my friends over the pond might not be aware of them so here they are.
> 
> 1. Bullets are not lasers. Bullets drop with range. In the past most games never touch on this but BC2 does. So when you are sniping do not aim at the head. Aim above the target so the bullet drops where it should.
> 
> ...



as far as lag/graphics, i've not had any real problems.  I know others have though so I am sure you will see some input there shortly   obviously try starting with everything at low and see how it runs.  then go upward in individual settings.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1126159
> 
> That thread fixed me up.. i had to go into settings and opt into Steam beta client for win7 dx11/5000 series something soemthing...
> 
> ...




update your drivers, turn HBAO off, if you still lag change DXLevel to 10 or 9. This game is not all that laggy, it is just your configuration.


Gameplay tips: 

• Remember the field is destructible; what was there before may not be there later. 

• Don't hide behind wood fences, you WILL get shot. 

• Aim for the Head and Chest. 

• For good exp/score play your class. (i.e. don't pick medic and just ignore players in need of revival or health)

• HELP YOUR TEAM! This is not COD, team work is a requirement.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1126159
> 
> 
> 
> edit: game is a mess LOL! and wayyyyyy to laggy. I stand still then walk for 1 second and im half way across the street lmao.



ok i used to experience lag b4 the first patch.
after the patch i go to the server browser and select a server closest to my area (ie Atlanta)
i've been getting 15-30 ms ping and no lag  

oh btw my game name  is Scrizz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Friend system appears to be working now.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

ok i fixed the lag by using the server browser to join a game when orginialy i was just hitting the JOIN button and it took me to whatever game it wanted to.. noob.

on medium settings Im getting 65 fps av with lows in the upper 40's

i dont see *any vsync *settings or hbo.. i dont watch much tv anyway


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

vsync and hbao are definitely in the settings, you have to hit advanced first i think.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 1, 2010)

game plays great on max settings with gtx 280 sli


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> game plays great on max settings with gtx 280 sli



i would hope so.

the dx11 features are pretty sweet. like the dust from the bricks right in your face that have been blown apart.. visibility is reduced but it has great realism.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

DX11 isnt in the beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> DX11 isnt in the beta.



Confirmation?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 1, 2010)

well damn.. they did a fantastic job.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Confirmation?


Was in a tweet (ftr twitter is gay) from one of the devs. High-res textures and DX11 are among the features left out of the beta.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> DX11 isnt in the beta.



I was thinking that too, however do you have any proof that it is not?



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Was in a tweet (ftr twitter is gay) from one of the devs. High-res textures and DX11 are among the features left out of the beta.



I saw the no High-Res but did not see anything saying that SX11 was absent from the beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Was in a tweet (ftr twitter is gay) from one of the devs. High-res textures and DX11 are among the features left out of the beta.



You mean the textures are going to get better?!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

now that u mention it something things do appear to be DX10ish the more i look at it.

Plus.. I hope they change the way the guns wobble as you walk... looks like your holding an oversized sexual toy made of rubber if you know what i mean


also.. i lovve how you can shoot the mountains from a mile away with a pistol and see the ricochet/spark from the bullet LOL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean the textures are going to get better?!



Yeah that's what is being said. The beta we're playing is also a really unoptimized version compared to the final release. There are many fixes ready to go in but we might not see any until March. 

I can't find the "no DX11 in beta" confirmation so I guess you can take that with a pinch of internet rumor salt.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

i still do not see "advanced settings" nor vsysnc on/off


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been playing this game for a while, I was the highest rank (available in beta) and unlocked all the weapons (available) and consistently score highest on my team.  Game was super buggy on release, I submitted bug reports, EA fixed it.  I am super excited about this game, still buggy it is, I pre-ordered on Steam, and am loving the beta!  Look forward to playing with some TPU later on.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

@shevanel - it's an option in "overall quality"


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

i do not see an over all quality setting either... im looking under options where resolution, mic, joystick and all that jazz is sitting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i still do not see "advanced settings" nor vsysnc on/off









That should help you out Shev, I'm showing the drop down menu for it, it's not actually advanced, its the generic settings and if you go to advanced you can change anything how oyu want.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

the name changes after you select it? it doesn't say overall quality beforehand?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> the name changes after you select it? it doesn't say overall quality beforehand?



It doesn't say Advanced beforehand, which is what people were saying to look for, notice my quote in the previous post.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

are you guys sure this isnt DX11 in the beta? 

thanks kurgan for the screenshot but i do not have any of those settings.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

You got fraps? Lets see a screenshot of your settings. Also I'm not sure if DX11 is in or not, but I see all the dust and other things you described.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

i figured out that the advanced button was listed inside the low medium high drop down box... who would ever think to look in there.. i thought advanced meant "ultra" lol... afterall its listed after "high"

wierd place to put it.

i think this is DX11 but not fully implemented to its max.. you can see subtleties that youve never seen before... like clarity of objects from afar ie trees mountains and clouds.. plus the snow affects your visibility when it blows in your view.. these are DX11 kinda things if im not mistaken.

for the past hour ive just been inside and empty server looking at everything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad the pic helped, I really can't wait till release to see what the high res textures look like, because it already looks great. Dog tags are such a weakness for me, I find myself hunting people and charging them, sometimes I get shot and killed when I could have easily just shot them, it's bad, the last 10 rounds I have played my knife is my most scoring weapon


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> are you guys sure this isnt DX11 in the beta?
> 
> thanks kurgan for the screenshot but i do not have any of those settings.


The read me file says it is DX9c


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

if this is DX9c then I cannot start to imagine how great DX11 would look..

I guess I better order that 2nd 5770.. again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just sell your 5770 and get a 5850. I would imagine $150 would be easy to sell it for and a 2nd card would cost more than that new, $150 + $170 is over $300 = 5850 goodness and a bit of extra money.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

i can add a 5770 for about $165 and its as good as a 5870... then i also have 2 cards for setup systems.. im also waiting for Nv  and price drops on 5870s and nv equivs


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i can add a 5770 for about $165 and its as good as a 5870... then i also have 2 cards for setup systems.. im also waiting for Nv  and price drops on 5870s and nv equivs



Yeah, but 2x 5770's have to scale, where as 1x 5850 doesn't. Plus if you upgrade to a 5850 you can just get another down the line, getting a 3rd 5770 will scale horribly so 2x 5850s > 3x 5770's.

And here was my thirst for dogtags at it's best again, mmmm they taste so good. Me kids and a friend just had a few amazing rounds.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, yeah, it's funny when they keep reviving and you kept knifing them  right next to them .

Nothing super cool, but the cool thing is the award score alone is 16k .


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

then i have to upgrade psu if i end up getting crossfire 5850... possibly. thats mo $$x10


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Haha, yeah, it's funny when they keep reviving and you kept knifing them  right next to them .
> 
> Nothing super cool, but the cool thing is the award score alone is 16k .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/BFBC2Game 2010-02-01 19-10-37-46.jpg



Wow nice award score, numerous gold stars, and yes I am the knife masta. Those were just some damn good rounds was a lot of fun.



shevanel said:


> then i have to upgrade psu if i end up getting crossfire 5850... possibly. thats mo $$x10



I'm just saying, if you get that 2nd 5770, thats just about it, going to a 3rd for gaming will be not a huge improvement, and going to a 3rd would also require a new PSU. Where as the 5850 OC'd would tango with 2x 5770's for about the same cost and give you a better upgrade path.You get that 2nd 5770, which would be a nice setup, but thats as far as your really going to go with it. And I hate it myself when I realize that I've hit the plateau for my builds setup.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

i will get a 2nd 5770 cheaply.. it'll give me what i need until the nvidia cards come out and i dont care how much the beast costs, Im getting one of those fermis ASAP/Available.

ATI is ok.. but it's just that, ok. I already had xfire 5770's so I know how they perform.

Only thing will keep me from going back to NV is lack of DX11 and thats unlikely.

CUDA! FUDA!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I love me my ATI action, the ol' 4870x2 has never ever let me down, and it spits literal flames (she runs quite hot lol).


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 2, 2010)

For some reason I only get the option of 1x in my antialiasing box. My setting in CCC are "use application settings" which has always been set like that. This is the first game that I have seen that..... any suggestions? My AF is up to 16x.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

for gaming ATI is fine.. for alot of everything else... meh.. mediorce


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't fold or anything, so not sure how they do there, and thats evil hilter, because the normal Hitler was so nice, lol.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't fold either.. but video encoding and movies were better on the GTX275.. i know fermi will be a monster.

back OT:

does anyone feel like its hard to spot enemies in this game? the depth of view or w/e its called seems off.. like when youre only 2 stories up and someone runs by they look like a cat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I don't fold either.. but video encoding and movies were better on the GTX275.. i know fermi will be a monster.
> 
> back OT:
> 
> does anyone feel like its hard to spot enemies in this game? the depth of view or w/e its called seems off.. like when youre only 2 stories up and someone runs by they look like a cat.



There needs to be a increase in FOV the depth seems dead on though, I don't think they seem to small when looking down.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 2, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> The read me file says it is DX9c



Precision shows me in D3D10 while in-game.


In other notes, I did notice tonight that my rank was reset and I never got a score in any round I played, but introduced a few of my clanmates to the BC2 beta this evening. We had a blast none-the-less.

I also turned down my AA to 1 in the game, gained no performance, and dithering on textures seemed to suffer. Aside from that the game ran great, no major hiccups tonight, the buddy list works great, tons of servers to play on. This is one of the most fun beta's I've been a part of, same map and game type should've gotten older than it is by now, but the action is intense, and good teamwork is a blast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Precision shows me in D3D10 while in-game.
> 
> 
> In other notes, I did notice tonight that my rank was reset and I never got a score in any round I played, but introduced a few of my clanmates to the BC2 beta this evening. We had a blast none-the-less.
> ...



I thought the same about it getting old when I played the PS3 beta, but I put in almost 60 hours and still wanted more, this game itself is addicting. Also it does seem the buddylist works now for good, maybe it's a string of luck on my part, but I'm hoping it isn't because I havent had to relog once today, although Trip is missing off my list now? Also I have finally reached my goal (actually 2 of them) so I must make this known 

My best weapon is no longer a gun, and since I've been starting this trend, I been like 2.00 - 2.5 k/d ratio so I'm sticking with it.





Also finally cracked a 5k score





Also shev I tossed you a Steam invite, I'm gonan go watch a movie, maybe we'll have to hit the game up tomorrow.


----------



## kamyk9 (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone else have one free key?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought the same about it getting old when I played the PS3 beta, but I put in almost 60 hours and still wanted more, this game itself is addicting. Also it does seem the buddylist works now for good, maybe it's a string of luck on my part, but I'm hoping it isn't because I havent had to relog once today, although Trip is missing off my list now? Also I have finally reached my goal (actually 2 of them) so I must make this known
> 
> My best weapon is no longer a gun, and since I've been starting this trend, I been like 2.00 - 2.5 k/d ratio so I'm sticking with it.
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/2864785/800/Bad-Company-2-Beta/Stabby-McStabbs-a-lot.png
> ...



Nice score man.  I haven't been able to crack 5k yet. Closest I've been is 4500. 

I'll be playing tonight, tomorrow, and Wednesday after 19:00 EST. So maybe a few of us can get together. 

Also, has anyone actually heard someone using the in-game VOIP? I try to use it when I'm not on TS but nobody ever replies or acknowledges the fact that it's working. I hope people don't just turn it off. Mics are necessary in this game IMO. If people don't want to communicate ans use teamwork there are other games to play. Imagine playing L4D without a mic... yeah pure fail indeed.

*EDIT: I was wrong. DX11 is in the beta confirmation*


----------



## TVman (Feb 2, 2010)

in the screens you have posted, the textures look really crap(like 512 pixels and that is a console territory) maybe the real game will have some better ones


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

TVman said:


> in the screens you have posted, the textures look really crap(like 512 pixels and that is a console territory) maybe the real game will have some better ones



i actually think the game looks pretty good, but regardless - yes, it has been stated and confirmed that only low res textures shipped with the beta.  it's only 1.5Gb!!

the final will have better textures, and it is already better optimized than the beta(so i hear)


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 2, 2010)

the beta games textures go to medium as the highest setting so they will loow rather low quality... the final game will have high quality textures available.... still it look ok and when youre playing and in action you dont really notice it much


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 2, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> the beta games textures go to medium as the highest setting so they will loow rather low quality... the final game will have high quality textures available.... still it look ok and when youre playing and in action you dont really notice it much



Sorry, but what? Do I need to read this with a cockney accent?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 2, 2010)

I want to play this beta!
grrr I can't find anywhere with beta keys?

Is there any left or am I going to have to wait?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 2, 2010)

You could always pre-order the game from Steam or D2D, I wouldn't recommend Play.com - those wankers took the piss with my beta key.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 2, 2010)

if I pre-order it, I get to play the beta then yea??
I don't want to pay for it just yet until I see it's worth it first


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

yes - and steam will return a pre order as long as it is before release date.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah right 

Jayziz I need to pay for it 2moro then I suppose!
grr!


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 2, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sorry, but what? Do I need to read this with a cockney accent?



The beta textures are set to medium as the highest setting.... thats what i was trying to say   but youre more than welcome to put a cockney accent onto it... (I am south african though  )


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 2, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> The beta textures are set to medium as the highest setting.... thats what i was trying to say   but youre more than welcome to put a cockney accent onto it... (I am south african though  )



Arrrh, now I understand.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Also, has anyone actually heard someone using the in-game VOIP? I try to use it when I'm not on TS but nobody ever replies or acknowledges the fact that it's working. I hope people don't just turn it off. Mics are necessary in this game IMO. If people don't want to communicate ans use teamwork there are other games to play. Imagine playing L4D without a mic... yeah pure fail indeed.



It works, one had it on and after that I have VOIP disabled..

Never used mic in any online game and I've done ok. Might get killed by someone who tells my position, but don't mind. It's not like I don't use teamwork, missing 100h, but here's some BF2142 stats

Total played time  	1008:54:37
Squad-Member 	698:57:38
Squad-Leader 	107:15:50
LoneWolf 	179:44:09
Commander 	22:57:00

Oh and why I have it disabled, well the one who had the mic working wasn't using a headset or push a button to talk. I could hearl ALL the game noises trought his mic constantly. Instantly ruined the game. I woudn't mind listening to a squad member/leader if he is talking properly.

I'll tell another story about VOIP, this in Juiced (THQ driving game). VOIP enabled and oval race about to start. One car doesn't move, instead you start to head drumming! Yep, the dude banged drums the whole race over VOIP.. After that VOIP disabled in that game. Well it's funny now, because it was so seriously 

Team & squad chat for me.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 2, 2010)

i only use teamspeak and chat in game to members of our clan... I dont bother with in game voicechat personally as theres always bound to be some knobend on there irritating you


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

I see the point you guys make but that is the reason PC gaming will never have the dynamic online community that the consoles have. Meeting people who can communicate effectively becomes next to impossible on our platform. Too many douchebags who abuse the mic or don't even know it's on. Also I know some clans post up their TS and Vent info in the server but who seriously leave the game to launch Vent or TS everytime they find a decent server? 

Also, I don't care how fast some people can type.. team chat and squad chat is a liability and useless in a game designed with voice support. I wish this game had real squad leaders so I can kick people who don't have a mic (or make an attempt to communicate).


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm trying my best to use the Q key.... I don't have a mic =/..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Using the Q key can help for getting ammo, health, and spotting enemies but the game needs more communication. The Comm rose from BF2/2142 was the best option IMO. 

I don't have anything against people who don't use mics but I do believe you are at a disadvantage if you cannot communicate in real time.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Using the Q key can help for getting ammo, health, and spotting enemies but the game needs more communication. The Comm rose from BF2/2142 was the best option IMO.
> 
> I don't have anything against people who don't use mics but I do believe you are at a disadvantage if you cannot communicate in real time.



I think I have also used the Q key to request a pickup from friendly vehicles. \
(I may have just imagined it though)


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Using the Q key can help for getting ammo, health, and spotting enemies but the game needs more communication. The Comm rose from BF2/2142 was the best option IMO.
> 
> I don't have anything against people who don't use mics but I do believe you are at a disadvantage if you cannot communicate in real time.



Sure, but dude...it's just a game.

I've noticed I'm one of few people using spotting, but hey, if someone kills someone I've recently spotted, I get points! Also makes it easier to hit a target you cannot really see!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Sure, but dude...it's just a game.
> 
> I've noticed I'm one of few people using spotting, but hey, if someone kills someone I've recently spotted, I get points! Also makes it easier to hit a target you cannot really see!



I know it's just a game.. dude. Games are supposed to be fun. Winning it the most rewarding experience and "fun" part of playing games. Communication can increase your chances of winning and "fun" is the direct result. 

Football is also just a game and communication is a huge part of that game. Imagine if 2/3 of all NFL teams decided that they would rather email each other as apposed to having a huddle between plays.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 2, 2010)

I use Q to spot people and give attack/defense orders, but I am not sure how to use it for other stuff.  Do I just press it when I have no life?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

Point at Medic to request health pack, at engineer for repair, aussault for ammo, recon for motion sensor.

EDIT: Forgot to mention point at tanks to request pickup, an arrow point up will appear on the map, it's mean someone request you to pick them up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice score man.  I haven't been able to crack 5k yet. Closest I've been is 4500.
> 
> I'll be playing tonight, tomorrow, and Wednesday after 19:00 EST. So maybe a few of us can get together.
> 
> ...



4500's real nice only a hand full of times I hit that, been in the 4900's twice and screamed nnooooo. This is a pretty low scoring map compared to the PS3 beta though. I will probably be playing that late at night, I'm usually up pretty late, hopefully a few others are on too.

Also the ingame VOIP does work, the day I was trying to figure it out, all of a sudden a guy in my squad had his mic on. All I could hear is him breathing heavy when he died and him clicking his mouse/keyboard. He never said a single word, kind of strange cause I'm always like "dammit" when I'm playing. The EA forums say it's just random luck, 2 of my friends were showing their VOIP on in party and they didn't have a mic hooked up or anything and they weren't making any noise.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I see the point you guys make but that is the reason PC gaming will never have the dynamic online community that the consoles have. Meeting people who can communicate effectively becomes next to impossible on our platform. Too many douchebags who abuse the mic or don't even know it's on. Also I know some clans post up their TS and Vent info in the server but who seriously leave the game to launch Vent or TS everytime they find a decent server?
> 
> Also, I don't care how fast some people can type.. team chat and squad chat is a liability and useless in a game designed with voice support. I wish this game had real squad leaders so I can kick people who don't have a mic (or make an attempt to communicate).



I'm not sure how it is on 360, but on PS3 most people don't have a mic, and those who do you get to hear them having a conversation with their whole family, it gets pretty old. Hopefully games start coming with a built in VOIP on PC though, I think it's kind of needed cause I completely agree on the typing.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I use Q to spot people and give attack/defense orders, but I am not sure how to use it for other stuff.  Do I just press it when I have no life?



I think thats the only way to use it, pointing at people / vehicles / crates.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know it's just a game.. dude. Games are supposed to be fun. *Winning it the most rewarding experience and "fun" part of playing games*. Communication can increase your chances of winning and "fun" is the direct result.
> 
> Football is also just a game and communication is a huge part of that game. Imagine if 2/3 of all NFL teams decided that they would rather email each other as apposed to having a huddle between plays.



Yeah, I understand that, but I'm breaking 7k avg per full round(5 sections), and you don't get those sort of points without furthering the game team goals.

I mean, you could talk till you'r blue in the face, but a lack of skill is a lack that no communication can overcome.

I mean...I can say to you, on my squad..."dude...3 o'clock, sniper, 11 oclock tank"

Or I can hit q twice in the time it takes me to say "DUDE!"

Last night I broke 6500, on a losing game. I lost...winning had nothing to do with the fun there.


I enjoy the challenge of overcoming the odds, not winning. If I enable a hack, and win...where's the fun? It's TOTTALLY NOT about WINNING for me. WIN does not equal FUN. 

I take the lack of full communication as something to further challenge me...to the point that I turn chat off.


Now, my whole point is...what's fun for you, may not be fun for me. The whole point of BF is that lone-wolf AND team-players, can have fun, together, on the same map. The game is truly designed for both sort of players, so to try to dictate how people play a game seems a bit too much to me...kick for not talking? Really?



You and I definately ain't gonna be working well together. We are very different in our play styles...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I understand that, but I'm breaking 7k avg per full round(5 sections), and you don't get those sort of points without furthering the game team goals.
> 
> I mean, you could talk till you'r blue in the face, but a lack of skill is a lack that no communication can overcome.
> 
> ...



Are you talking points after medal and badge points are added in? or just round points?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

No one saying about kicking people without talking. The point is a team with communication has better chance at winning. It's obviously useful, everyone being informed about enemies flanking the base.

The objective of the attacking team is not kill count. It doesn't matter how many you killed, ignoring your objective meant you are not a skilled player.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> No one saying about kicking people without talking.




LoL. I didn't start on the subject because of any other reason. See below:



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I wish this game had real squad leaders so I can kick people who don't have a mic (or make an attempt to communicate).







YinYang.ERROR said:


> Are you talking points after medal and badge points are added in? or just round points?





Huh. I see what you are talking about...I just watch the points tally up as I play...80point for vehicle damage. 100 point for vehicle destruction. 50 point per kill. 20 point per re-supply. Capping a CP 100 points.

I got over 11k TOTAL once with 5000 point boost(something tank related)...which is stillaround 5K for that round, give or take.

I never realized the was a difference...and now I understand the whole reason why sometimes I get LOTS, and sometimes I get 3-4K. Points seem to be done very differntly this time around...I could care less about the points...I jsut hop in ASAP, and get gunnin'.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Huh. I see what you are talking about...I just watch the points tally up as I play...80point for vehicle damage. 100 point for vehicle destruction. 50 point per kill. 20 point per re-supply. Capping a CP 100 points.
> 
> I got over 11k TOTAL once with 5000 point boost(something tank related)...which is stillaround 5K for that round, give or take.
> 
> I never realized the was a difference...and now I understand the whole reason why sometimes I get LOTS, and sometimes I get 3-4K. Points seem to be done very differntly this time around...I could care less about the points...I jsut hop in ASAP, and get gunnin'.



What he meant was, your in game points are separated from your medal points, those are anonymous to everyone else. Like last night when me and kids were playing, I got like 4900 and he scored like 4500, which everyone would see, but I only got about 4200 points in medals, where as he seriously got like 16000 points in medals (which is unreal!), he got 3 gold medals that round. But no one would really know or count that since no one knows unless you print screen. The medals are just kind of a personal thing, for you to track yourself and see what you need to accomplish or what you can personally repeat over and over or whats harder (which you can judge by the amount of the medals of each you have).

Also the whole mic thing, I think Trip was just a bit aggravated when he said that, both of you are right. But in the end, mic's help more than anything and here's the big reason why, when you die, you can't use Q, and you can spawn on your squad. When you select them it shows where they are and you usually have to wait a few seconds. I was watching a friend in a tank as a Sniper came right behind him and planet C4 on him and wasted him. Only thing that could have saved him there was a mic, but my ingame mic was not working, Q was useless since I was dead, so he got owned.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> No one saying about kicking people without talking. The point is a team with communication has better chance at winning. It's obviously useful, everyone being informed about enemies flanking the base.
> 
> The objective of the attacking team is not kill count. It doesn't matter how many you killed, ignoring your objective meant you are not a skilled player.



I said it. Sometimes I would like to kick people without mics but most specifically people who are obviously not working with the squad. If I can kick someone who is not a team player to make room for someone who will communicate or at least work with the squad then I will make that decision. 

@ cadaveca- You can't run, shoot, drop ammo, and tell a squad mate there is someone behind the building they're about to enter all at the same time. If you can't see a medic you can't ask for a health pack etc...

I'm not saying you can't play without a mic or that having a mic makes you instantly better. I'm saying it enhances communication and communication is huge for squads. Yes lone wolfs and squads can co-exist but don't join a squad just to be a lone wolf that defeats the purpose of being in a squad in the first place and thus is the reason I would like to kick people. 

You and I might still work well together but I wont notice.. I'll be busy with my squad turning your 6500pt loss in to a victory.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You and I might still work well together but I wont notice.. I'll be busy with my squad turning your 6500pt loss in to a victory.




This is why we wouldn't work well together...I'm not in competition with my fellow teammates...I'm helping 'em out. I like a challenge, not a competition. I will not take actions that make my teammates part of the losing side...as a team, we either win together, or lose together. If my team sucks too bad...I just change servers. I WILL NOT jump to a winning team jsut to get points, as i see happen just about every round so far....


I totally agree, that MICs are useful, but at the same time, what happens when all 4 talk at once? I personally find them a hindrance, and FYI, I'm not a lone-wolf player, myself. LoL. You are reading far too much into it...my whole point was that the games is for both style of players...and worrying about it won't get anywhere.





On a side note, I think I've seen jsut about everyone at least once ingame.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> This is why we wouldn't work well together...I'm not in competition with my fellow teammates...I'm helping 'em out. I like a challenge, not a competition. I will not take actions that make my teammates part of the losing side...as a team, we either win together, or lose together. If my team sucks too bad...I just change servers. I WILL NOT jump to a winning team jsut to get points, as i see happen just about every round so far....



Your inability to comprehend my post is astonishing 

Actually, I will jump to loosing teams if I see a player count imbalance or a massive average rank imbalance.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 2, 2010)

i don't have a mic, but i'm usually in the best squad and usually lead in points/objectives saved/taken


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> This is why we wouldn't work well together...I'm not in competition with my fellow teammates...I'm helping 'em out. I like a challenge, not a competition. I will not take actions that make my teammates part of the losing side...as a team, we either win together, or lose together. If my team sucks too bad...I just change servers. I WILL NOT jump to a winning team jsut to get points, as i see happen just about every round so far....
> 
> 
> I totally agree, that MICs are useful, but at the same time, what happens when all 4 talk at once? I personally find them a hindrance, and FYI, I'm not a lone-wolf player, myself. LoL. You are reading far too much into it...my whole point was that the games is for both style of players...and worrying about it won't get anywhere.
> ...



Isn't being a lone wolf the exact opposite of helping your team out? Also, people shouldn't be talking all at once, that would be user error, which would be just like being in a server with bad players, its not the hardwares fault, it's the users. Mics are for announcing enemy positions or asking things. Many times I have had a good vantage point and wanted people to spawn on me as a certain kit as that would be best, but with the broken in game mics I was not able to, and Q once again just won't help there.

I agree in a server of bads you sometimes need to go lone wolf, but in a good squad, supporting them is going to be the best bet as you move with a squad you then have the ability to spawn in back where you were, because they have to kill all 4 in order for you to get pushed back, you go in lone wolf, come around the corner and get noob tubed, you start back from square 1. This is also why I am medic bitch, killing a squad of 4 with rezes and squad spawns can be very difficult with a good medic.

Also you name does seem a bit familiar, I might have seen you in game, not sure though.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Your inability to comprehend my post is astonishing
> 
> Actually, I will jump to loosing teams if I see a player count imbalance or a massive average rank imbalance.



Oh, I understand completely. I simply don't agree 100% with you. I mean sure, lone-wolfing while in a squad is stupid, but I do not think that communication avenues for those without a mic need fixing, nor is a mic needed at all. Personally, I'd like to see no chat function in-game at all.



Lots of way to communicate without voice. Your movement and gunplay can be a language all on it's own.


Again, winning isn't the point. You seem to place alot of importance on communication being part of winning, and making the game better. I prefer the opposite, as it presents a challenge. I mean, I've been playing BF since Vietnam...I used to be a chat-only player, but not any more.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Also you name does seem a bit familiar, I might have seen you in game, not sure though.


First, yes, you killed me 4 times in a row. I took a different path  




1Kurgan1 said:


> Isn't being a lone wolf the exact opposite of helping your team out?



No, it's an effective tactic when used properly. You can be a diversion for the team's goal, or the team can be a diversion of yours.


For example, Sniping is a lone-wolf type of class. I mean, it's nice to have extra ammo, and to get healed, but two snipers together seem more effective than say a sniper and a medic...what does the medic do, except point out targets, which doesn't require a mic?

I've had no luck, mic or not, with squads. It's far too early in the release cycle. We need the hype to wear off beofre I'll start chatting again...to oamny peopel jsut jumping in right now to check out the game, and will be so for many motnhs still, I think.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 2, 2010)

add me NAO to your friends list!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 2, 2010)

you guys are giving me a headache


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, I understand completely. I simply don't agree 100% with you. I mean sure, lone-wolfing while in a squad is stupid, but I do not think that communication avenues for those without a mic need fixing, nor is a mic needed at all. Personally, I'd like to see no chat function in-game at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) you must be saying this as a joke..  so I'll assume that's the case because anyone who claims to want to help their team would be drunk/high to remove in game communication. 

b) That's true.. as a squad member I try to read the gunplay of my squad mates to help determine if they need me to spawn on them as a medic, recon, engineer. :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

LoL...of course it's a joke...notice the smiley?  I just think it might add an interesting twist.

My humour isn't exactly the norm...like me saying TWKR chips were my idea...I suppose noone had seen the Microsoft "My Idea" ads.  Oh well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Sarcasm returns a 403 error on teh internets.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

LoL.

To be completely honest, after playing BF for so many years, I look for new ways to keep it fresh...currently I'm playing without chat, AND ambient sound. And no, I'm not being sarcastic here...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 2, 2010)

how do you get the thompson in the beta,  people are killing me lefft and right with that thing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> how do you get the thompson in the beta,  people are killing me lefft and right with that thing.



You get it when you hit lvl 10.. IMO it sucks but I didnt use it that much. There are better "wildcard" weapons like the auto shotty with double mag perk.

As a Recon player with motion sensors and the auto shotty you can make bad thing happen to whole squads.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

Equip an all class weapons (like Thompson) will allow Assault to use C4s.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

That's pretty cool but I can't seem to kill anything with that gun.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 2, 2010)

just starting to play this now.  not too bad


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

what servers are you guys playing on? I only ever see 4 or so populated at a time, and have not seen any other TPUers ... and i have put in some time.  I'm form us so i have been trying the texas server most, as it is a 60ms lat for me...even though im in ny.  the uk ones are 140ms.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2010)

Is the server browser working for you?

I am currently finding better gameplay on UK servers of a specific domain. I find "iF3D" or whatever it is, full of problems, but 200ms avg on UK servers here seems to not affect me too much.

US servers, there are many, but from the sounds of things, the server browser isn't working right for ya...for me...the "PLAY NOW" button does nothing!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> First, yes, you killed me 4 times in a row. I took a different path



 Well I guess you remember me 




ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> how do you get the thompson in the beta,  people are killing me lefft and right with that thing.



Like said level 10, but that thing has massive recoil, really isn't that great unless your point blank and open sighting (because sighting up that gun just doesn't matter).


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

200ms is seriously unplayable.

The closest server to me is about 15ms, and even the UK servers are between 150-170ms for me....

@ digibucc

I will try to add you when i got home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Im on a bunch of you guys friend list now......I think. If not add me


----------



## wiak (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> for gaming ATI is fine.. for alot of everything else... meh.. mediorce
> 
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/2009/04/custom_1240264438667_hitler.jpg


lol, ATI beats NVIDIA when it comes to Video/audio and they are also beating nvidia in 3D atm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

wiak said:


> lol, ATI beats NVIDIA when it comes to Video/audio and they are also beating nvidia in 3D atm



Please lets not ruin this thread. I swear Ill report any trolling on the spot.


----------



## wiak (Feb 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Please lets not ruin this thread. I swear Ill report any trolling on the spot.


is it just me or is it nearly impossible to do a roadkill in Bestfriend Bad Company 2


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

I got roadkilled the first time I tried throwing c4 on a tank.. didn't want to kill myself in the blast


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

i've gotten 2 roadkills, tried 20plus times with an area full of guys. it is pretty hard to do it right.

themailman, you are in my list but it never shows you as online, ever... so i'm guessing there is an issue there  

and yeah, i only have 10 servers in my browser and 6 are always empty. two are always full and the other two are multiplay.uk # 68  and texas


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i've gotten 2 roadkills, tried 20plus times with an area full of guys. it is pretty hard to do it right.
> 
> *themailman, you are in my list but it never shows you as online, ever... so i'm guessing there is an issue there  *
> and yeah, i only have 10 servers in my browser and 6 are always empty. two are always full and the other two are multiplay.uk # 68  and texas



I do work full time and have a family 



wiak said:


> is it just me or is it nearly impossible to do a roadkill in *Bestfriend* Bad Company 2



WTF does that mean?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I do work full time and have a family
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does that mean?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

me too...well, no family to take care of... but full time work. I still have put in a lot of hours, and was just surprised it never showed you on.  it doesn't necessarily mean there is something wrong with it though ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Bestfriend Bad Company 2 is the sequel to Bestfriend, in that game you would go around hugging people, now that your part of Bad Company, you go around hugging them to death. You get awards for performing hugs in certain locations, like the road kill.

Anyways, sorry I missed out BC 2 goodness tonight I ended up hanging out with some friends, gonna try and do some homework and still find a bit of time to play, hopefully I can.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 3, 2010)

Game has some serious performance quirks.

EVGA precision shows 20-50% gpu usage... I checked another game and it was 90+ at all times. Logic says CPU bound, but i'm on a q6600 @ 3.6 and watching the task manager, no core ever even comes close to getting maxed.

Something tells me i'd be faring a little better if my GTX 260 wasn't mysteriously sitting over half idle. A LOT of others have the same problem, so it's not just me being retarded and DICE has already acknowledged this exact problem, but if they don't get this stuff ironed out before release, then I won't be buying this and supporting a crappy port.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I had an issue where I had to remove EVGA GVT and update to the newest WHQL's, but not a big deal I kept my 260 OC, currently 713/1530 1188, I get pretty solid performance and my GPU shows generally around 70-90% load in precision. I must be one of the lucky ones then thankfully! But even so yeah it's not fully utilizing anything yet, probably part of the beta at this point. Really can't complain though, overall my experience has been great, still one of the most fun beta's I've been a part of.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

ctrain said:


> Game has some serious performance quirks.
> 
> EVGA precision shows 20-50% gpu usage... I checked another game and it was 90+ at all times. Logic says CPU bound, but i'm on a q6600 @ 3.6 and watching the task manager, no core ever even comes close to getting maxed.
> 
> Something tells me i'd be faring a little better if my GTX 260 wasn't mysteriously sitting over half idle. A LOT of others have the same problem, so it's not just me being retarded and DICE has already acknowledged this exact problem, but if they don't get this stuff ironed out before release, then I won't be buying this and supporting a crappy port.



That is why it's a beta, to get the quirks worked out, they have done a lot so far, I'm sure they will get around to it, the games only been up for a few days now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That is why it's a beta, to get the quirks worked out, they have done a lot so far, I'm sure they will get around to it, the *BETA* only been up for a few days now.



Fixed.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 3, 2010)

So ive stop playing for a while since lag is staring to piss me off and kill me too much, and also i upgraded all stats so what the heck


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Isn't being a lone wolf the exact opposite of helping your team out?



Once joined a squad that had 3 snipers sitting on a hill. Gave them ammo once and left 



digibucc said:


> themailman, you are in my list but it never shows you as online, ever... so i'm guessing there is an issue there



Friends list doesn't show online status, at least it doesn't for a frend of mine. He was online, didn't show any server info, but the game joined me to his server anyways after pressing the end arrow.

Oh and a really nice feature was that not only did it connect me to his game, but also to the squad he was playing. Well done DICE on that.



digibucc said:


> and yeah, i only have 10 servers in my browser and 6 are always empty. two are always full and the other two are multiplay.uk # 68  and texas



10, did I miss something? Shows me like hundreds and I'm hating that as the sorting doesn't work  Haven't even found any Sweden servers, so I'm mostly on the UK or Norway ones.

I'd want in some TPU action as well, but your playtimes are a bit of  I could do some UAV stuff or resupply medic with the high pings. Well maybe it's better I stay away and keep my dog tags.

Though I'm really starting to hate the instaknife, it's way too easy. 1) you don't have to equip it 2) it kills always 3) doesn't require any skill, just point to general direction with enemy sort of close 4) why have something so unrealistic as to lose your gun under a second, get your knife out and poke it trough a kevlar helmet, gun back equipped; In a game that shows realistic damage to environment, has mass/speed on bullets, has real guns and realistic sounds.

Knife back to button 1 and killing only about a hand distance with direct hit please DICE. Have to go whine about on the beta forum once I really get fed about it


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

i was missing something. thanks for the reply, made me look harder.  I was only going into history on the bottom right "Servers" popout.  i wasn't going into Multiplayer, then server browser. those all came from "play now" as i had a feeling they did. now it makes sense why 

awesome. ty


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 3, 2010)

Even though I have almost 100 tags ( I think ) I still find the knife a little retarded. Too many times I've knifed a player in the back only to have them turn around and shoot me. I was in a round last night and I was about to spawn on my friend when he came around a corner made the stabbing motion and as he came down with the knife the other player just stabbed him and ran away.. it was retarded. 

I've also noticed the hit detection is starting to feel like BF2142 (shit) but that might just be a server side thing.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 3, 2010)

i think its hard to spot enemies because they seem like ants when there only 50 meters away


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Bestfriend Bad Company 2 is the sequel to Bestfriend, in that game you would go around hugging people, now that your part of Bad Company, you go around hugging them to death. You get awards for performing hugs in certain locations, like the road kill.
> 
> Anyways, sorry I missed out BC 2 goodness tonight I ended up hanging out with some friends, gonna try and do some homework and still find a bit of time to play, hopefully I can.



So that would actually be like BBC/BFF


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i think its hard to spot enemies because they seem like ants when there only 50 meters away



yeah i reckon when the games optimised and has high quality textures in place ... and you can get 60fps avg then it wont be such a problem


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i think its hard to spot enemies because they seem like ants when there only 50 meters away



Then go sniper and take out the "ants."


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 3, 2010)

what i hate about the knife is that i see an enemy first, fire at him.
he comes towards my fire and manages to stab and kill me....
I do enjoy knifing though
i think i might make that my primary weapon. 

can't wait until they let us adjust the FOV


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> what i hate about the knife is that i see an enemy first, fire at him.
> he comes towards my fire and manages to stab and kill me....
> I do enjoy knifing though
> i think i might make that my primary weapon.



Yeah, I've experienced that a lot! Freaking annoying, I wound someone with bullets, then we get close enough, I take my knife to his face and I f'ing die!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

yes... i've snuck up on someone in a server with 63ms ping.  I snuck behind them, saw the knife go into their head.  the next second i was dead by knife.  never saw their graphic even move.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

all right, here is a pain.. I keep on getting kicked from the game saying I need to update my Punkbusters via Evenbalance.com.. well the website doesn't even have anything for the game...

So, that leaves me in a pickle.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

I really want a bf2 beta cd key, Im getting tired of 50 player hardcore cod4 servers :/!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I really want a bf2 beta cd key, Im getting tired of 50 player hardcore cod4 servers :/!



just grab a 3m sub to Fileplanet.. don't have to buy the game. You get beta keys from them for any game that they have if you are a subscriber to the site.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> just grab a 3m sub to Fileplanet.. don't have to buy the game. You get beta keys from them for any game that they have if you are a subscriber to the site.



I thought i had to pay for a full subscription for that specific key, i got the key and downloading the game now. Ive been subscribed to Fileplanet for like 5 years i have 5 diffrent accounts under 1 email haahahahaha.....


CooL


HEY QUESTION GUYS QUESTION!
Ive been hearing issues about video cards and such but im wondering, does this game utilize sli just a little bit at least?


And if the game dosnt will a 4.0Ghz quad and a GTX core 216 graphics card on a 1440x900 screen run the bc2 beta alright?, I mean im just wondering because one of the comments above stated that the game dosnt even use 50% of your gpu LOl.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, if you got a subscription to file planet, any game, no matter even if they give beta's to ones that have to "buy the game" they will give it.. 

I'm reinstalling the game to see if it fixes the punkbusters sh1t.. they don't have anything for bad company 2, so how can you update.. blah..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 3, 2010)

bah, I want to join in & play


----------



## shevanel (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, here is a pain.. I keep on getting kicked from the game saying I need to update my Punkbusters via Evenbalance.com.. well the website doesn't even have anything for the game...
> 
> So, that leaves me in a pickle.



im getting the same thing... i have to use the play now buttin,, manualy selected servers i get kicked.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im getting the same thing... i have to use the play now buttin,, manualy selected servers i get kicked.



the play now button takes ages to get a game.. I threw a ticket at Punkbusters on the stuff.. hope it gets fixed..


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 3, 2010)

You can update punkbuster with an app, wait a minute and I'll post that.

edit: here http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

Don't know if it works for the beta. But if there is an update in place, then it shoud at least update the client.

Normally the updates come through the game it self, but it hardly ever worked on BF2142 so I always updated manually with that.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

There is no update for the list on the PB editior, i just started the game joined as a recon, and got b00ted.

It was bad ass for that 10 seconds though



THIS IS WHY I RAELLY HATE PUNK BUSTER SOMETIMES.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've all ready installed the stuff, looked threw everything and there isn't anything for the game what so ever. Install has nothing. Blah.. 

Add a game manually won't work due to the fact it won't even show the game when you search.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Even though I have almost 100 tags ( I think ) I still find the knife a little retarded. Too many times I've knifed a player in the back only to have them turn around and shoot me. I was in a round last night and I was about to spawn on my friend when he came around a corner made the stabbing motion and as he came down with the knife the other player just stabbed him and ran away.. it was retarded.
> 
> I've also noticed the hit detection is starting to feel like BF2142 (shit) but that might just be a server side thing.



Yeah the hit detection on knives is horrible, been too many times I have knifed someone only to get knifed, but the hit detection for any of the LMG's is even worse, so I just go with the knife.  The detection on PS3 was good so hopefully it gets to that level.


----------



## lemode (Feb 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the hit detection on knives is horrible, been too many times I have knifed someone only to get knifed, but the hit detection for any of the LMG's is even worse, so I just go with the knife.  The detection on PS3 was good so hopefully it gets to that level.



i love using knives in combat games...not in this one so far. the hit detection is so bad. i was turned 180 degrees with someone behind me...they either missed a stab of their own and got close enough for it to work...but i've stabbed someone facing the other direction. i can do stupid stuff like that but when i am an inch from their back i swing and miss only to get killed by them. so annoying.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 3, 2010)

For UK and EU, thehut has -10% off until tomorrow morning. Just ordered BFBC2 for 29€, not bad  (steam would 49,99€)






Discount code on the main page http://www.thehut.com/home.dept


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 3, 2010)

Lemode.  In BFBC2 Soviet Missile Revive you!

The knife has partial tracking for people close to you, but it is kinda weird at times.  I stabbed a guy and it hurt him, but didn't kill him.  Then he shot with with a shotgun.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2010)

I've yet to actually kill someone with the knife...hmmm...gonna have to make that goal!


----------



## lemode (Feb 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> In BFBC2 Soviet Missile Revive you!



haha perma quote thanks!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 3, 2010)

In Soviet Russia MCOM station defends you.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

LoL I was thinking of that the other day (car drives you, not MCOM station)  

I like it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Lemode.  In BFBC2 Soviet Missile Revive you!
> 
> The knife has partial tracking for people close to you, but it is kinda weird at times.  I stabbed a guy and it hurt him, but didn't kill him.  Then he shot with with a shotgun.



Actually, I havent had this happen yet, but in BC 1 shotguns were time machines. I would stab someone in the head, they would then shoot me, I would die and they would run along on their merry way. I suppose you could say we probably pulled the trigger at the sametime, still I call BS, I really got sick of the time machines owning me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

I just finished a round with getting my first ace pin. got 6 tags with it.. Now, you think I could do that again.. hell no.. lol..


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, here is a pain.. I keep on getting kicked from the game saying I need to update my Punkbusters via Evenbalance.com.. well the website doesn't even have anything for the game...
> 
> So, that leaves me in a pickle.



Me2 too and i read somewhere that they disable the Punk buster for the beta.All the 29-32 ping servers have it,I tried to check the Punk Buster in server filter options but no go.Maybe an update to the beta that has PB?

Just might have found a way to update it.If you still have the file from install go to the Punk Buster folder and get the file pbsvc_bc2.exe and reinstall the service mine just said it was getting updated files from PB server.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just did a round with recon+mortar and got 6100 points plus awards. Those enemy snipers on that hill never knew what kept hitting them.

I was in an attic in one of those house's and I was a defender, the Russians destroyed the two MCOMS and started going past my hiding spot to the next area. I started picking them off but they got wise and started trying to rush the house I was in.  I sat at the top of the ladder in the attic with the Type 88 semi-auto sniper shooting them in the face every time they tried going up the stairs finally I ran out of ammo in my sniper and my 1911. At this point half the roof was gone from them shooting 40mm grenades at it, I knew they would be up the ladder any second so I used the only thing I had left. I called a mortar strike on my position, then an engineer came up the ladder right after I had finished calling in the mortar strike an knifed me. Him and three of his friends in the house who had all come up to the attic never knew what happened when they were blown away by my last bit of effort to hold off the enemy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Me2 too and i read somewhere that they disable the Punk buster for the beta.All the 29-32 ping servers have it,I tried to check the Punk Buster in server filter options but no go.Maybe an update to the beta that has PB?



Yeah, I've started a search where PB was "X" out and found that it's helps a lot.. Even hitting the "play now" makes it to where you get a PB server and kicked fast.. The ticket is still open and I'll throw a post once it comes around.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 3, 2010)

So my luck streak has been good in this game so far.
When i go to server list i get a humongus list just for 1 map, and 1 gametype 


I joined this PB free Texas server with less then 50 ping, My knifes so far reg accept 1-3 times so far out of 200 kill all together, It was the most bull crap ive ever seen to, i ran strait up to him and saw my knife in his face, then i just died. 


But ive done triple kills with 100% accuracy in the buildings  with the knife .


My favorit class is enginer and i got a  15-20 kill streak, ran out of amo 3 times, and knifed 2 people, and got 6 kills with my pistol to make up for the loss of rifle. Great game, 1 more game and im level 3, and i just unlocked the siager automatic shot gun, and 2 guys with shottys went up against me and lost  LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Storm try doing what i just did in my above post,It actually updated one file,pbcl data base file is dated 2/3/2010 which around the time my pb kicking started.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 4, 2010)

I got the most silly kill with a Colt 45 Pistol.

I was looking at the docks part of the map were the defending chopper spawns, on the Tubes over up in the hill at the very end of the game, I was way up there to.

I saw this guy running down across the docks, I had my COLT 45 PISTOL OUT, I was crouched, and aiming, I aimed about a quarter inch ahead then were he was, and he was sprinting toward the big pipes but about 10 seconds away from reaching the very bottum of the pipes and finnally going up. Id say he was about as far as a dot on my screen.

So i Lead about a quarter inch infront of the dude on the docks, i was on really high ground so he was a little dot, Almost to far for a sniper to shoot, and I fire, I KILL THE GUY FROM LIKE A MILE AWAY + I GET A HEADSHOT +30 PIONTS ALSO, i was so happy that my parents walked in and told me to shut the hell up.


I think i have 1 of the longest and hardest Colt 45 pistol shots in bad company 2 ever. If i had a sniper i would have miss, thats how far the colt 45 1 shot kill+ headshot was!!!!!

***NOTE**** Id say the guy was about 300 meters away, and running a side left from my face me i mean really far, no were close to me, and i slame him in the face with a semi accurate cold 45 pistol ontop of a mountain basicly haahahah!!!!!!
*** Another NOTE**** He wasnt running strait toward me either, he was basicly running to the side, thats why i had to lead a quarter of a inch on my screen to compinsate for lag, the games physx, and the hit box detection


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I got the most silly kill with a Colt 45 Pistol.
> 
> I was looking at the docks part of the map were the defending chopper spawns, on the Tubes over up in the hill at the very end of the game, I was way up there to.
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2010)

thats going to be hard to duplicate, but when he said that, this is starting to remind me of CODMW series now where the bullets have unlimited distance.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



LOL i wished i would have recorded that, and gotten 500,000 views like the cod4 mw2 rape nife throw did


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe it's the best pistol in the game, it can kill a person with 3 body shots if you are close enough. 

And join the TPU BF BC2 club here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 4, 2010)

Acctualy sense i do know how to lead in the game again, when i record and probably withen like a month ill do it again. Its pretty common for people to run exactly like that down the docks to the pipes, and i know the lead, 


Im used to leading because i play halo PC combat evolved and halo ce, im acctualy one of the crazyiest hot shots in the game, ill make a team quit or switch........... 


Ill get it for ya mailman  Just dont expect it s00n.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> thats going to be hard to duplicate, but when he said that, this is starting to remind me of CODMW series now where the bullets have unlimited distance.



They do, which I don't mind with bullet drop, because you have to literally shoot it like your going to throw a football if you want to get someone over a mile away. And then it just craws through the air.



kid41212003 said:


> I believe it's the best pistol in the game, it can kill a person with 3 body shots if you are close enough.








Thats the most powerful pistol in the game, on the PS3 beta I was 2 shotting people in the body with it. But it's old school, made me feel like a badass when I reloaded it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 4, 2010)

But, it's slow.... not my favorite.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

It doesn't fire slow, just has a low round count, but you hit someone with it and thats the nail in the coffin, the reload however, that is slow. But damn that thing is good at making a corpse of other players. I feel like I'm in Death Wish.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol...... talking about pistol hear.

I need to aim higher then the guys head with a sniper at distance to get a headshot hu 


Because the games physics take control of how the bullets react? Or am i just dreaming, or am i right.


I also did a farther shot with a RPG, I was on the pipes again at the very end of the game, had the RPG out and shot across to the back of the docks and hit a sniper in the face BECAUSE THEY DESERVE IT. But that was one long shot, i had to aim pretty far above him but i got the routen.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like a glich, your bullet should have dropped if you were not also leading way above your target. I have hit so long distance targets with the 1911, but not a headshot, at that distance a headshot shouldnt even kill anyone from a pistol.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 4, 2010)

i have yet to see a server that actually has PB enabled


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i have yet to see a server that actually has PB enabled


I have seen plenty of them. Try to log into a Combat testing server.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone used the tracer gun and realized that it can hit a person across the map and not drop at all due to gravity?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Has anyone used the tracer gun and realized that it can hit a person across the map and not drop at all due to gravity?



Yeah it doesn't suffer drop like other weapons but you still need to lead moving targets by a large margin.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2010)

*Prone*

Does any one know if the finished product will have prone ?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 4, 2010)

from what i read on official forums they have categorically guaranteed NO prone, no way.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> from what i read on official forums they have categorically guaranteed NO prone, no way.


Wow I could of swore they showed 
a sniper in one of there pre-release 
videos laying prone sniping.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> from what i read on official forums they have categorically guaranteed NO prone, no way.



wtf? no prone sniping?! MADNESS!


.:EDIT:.

how the minge are you supposed to snipe standing up without showing yourself up to enemies like a big penis with flashing neon lights??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wtf? no prone sniping?! MADNESS!
> 
> 
> .:EDIT:.
> ...



Recon players camouflage very will with the undergrowth. Stay crouched and you will stay hidden until your shots expose you.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah it doesn't suffer drop like other weapons but you still need to lead moving targets by a large margin.



Yeah I always have to lead tanks quite a bit, but my favorite practice is shooting snipers on roofs with it just fur die lulz, and then having someone call in a mortar strike on them or something.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah I always have to lead tanks quite a bit, but my favorite practice is shooting snipers on roofs with it just fur die lulz, and then having someone call in a mortar strike on them or something.



Yeah that's pretty funny. I'm going to try marking a few sniper next time I play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Has anyone used the tracer gun and realized that it can hit a person across the map and not drop at all due to gravity?



Yeah, but that tracer round fires so slow I think I can run faster than it travels.



boise49ers said:


> Does any one know if the finished product will have prone ?



There is only 1 type of prone that will be in BC2, and thats PrOWNed!








TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah that's pretty funny. I'm going to try marking a few sniper next time I play.



If you hit them right in the face its almost impossible to see, their whole screen will be flashing red. I got hit most likely in the cheek playing support on BC1 and it was very hard to continue living, lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There is only 1 type of prone that will be in BC2, and thats PrOWNed!http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/919/prone.png



Then I will be right at home. I have been getting my ass handed to me when playing the beta. My Kill to Death ratio is pathetic. Any one want to team up  I'll post up my pathetic stats tonight. I do OK with Engineer class, but totally suck it up under any other class.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much, this map is very hard on learners, just tosses you in and it's pretty hectic, also pretty funneled, you can't stray too far off the beaten path. I'm personally not a huge crates fan myself, I really did like the PS3 beta crates map, this one, sometimes I like it, then the attackers decide its so easy to just C4 all the crates, then I all of a sudden don't like it anymore.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

I like winter maps more than desert maps but I do prefer the layout and scale of Arica Harbor (PS3 beta) much more than Port Valdez (PC beta). 

Arica Harbor offered a much more varied gameplay as people were able to flank and could play the strategist role more effectively. Port Valdez is a GNARLY push.. metal against metal and it gets ugly. Not to say there isn't any strategy in Port Valdez, it's just much harder. 

I think DICE chose this map for the PC beta because it's so condensed that it would offer the best display of how heavy the network and hardware demands can be.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Feb 4, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about the game, after playing the PS3 and PC beta, is the stupid gusts of snow and sand.  On Afrika harbor there is constantly drifts of sand going across the screen limiting visibility and graphically it doesn't make the game look any better. In Port Valdez it's just white instead of brown and just as annoying. Why is it that wind always causes drifts in the same places and the wind NEVER subsides? Ugh.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> also pretty funneled, you can't stray too far off the beaten path.



Heh. 

Actually, if you climb the hills at just the right spot while speed running, there's many places I go that I have only ever seen 3 or 4 people go. Once you've done it, it's easy to spot the textures you can run up. I barely ever go down the roads.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I like winter maps more than desert maps but I do prefer the layout and scale of Arica Harbor (PS3 beta) much more than Port Valdez (PC beta).
> 
> Arica Harbor offered a much more varied gameplay as people were able to flank and could play the strategist role more effectively. Port Valdez is a GNARLY push.. metal against metal and it gets ugly. Not to say there isn't any strategy in Port Valdez, it's just much harder.
> 
> I think DICE chose this map for the PC beta because it's so condensed that it would offer the best display of how heavy the network and hardware demands can be.



I too like the snow, taking cover and hiding among the trees has saved me numerous times, then I fly out of the trees and take their dog tags in a flash. But yeah, Arica just was much more entertaining and was harder to draw to a stalemate until late in the match.



Lopez0101 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the game, after playing the PS3 and PC beta, is the stupid gusts of snow and sand.  On Afrika harbor there is constantly drifts of sand going across the screen limiting visibility and graphically it doesn't make the game look any better. In Port Valdez it's just white instead of brown and just as annoying. Why is it that wind always causes drifts in the same places and the wind NEVER subsides? Ugh.



I personally like how that looks, its not to add to graphics, it's to add to the feel of the game.



cadaveca said:


> Heh.
> 
> Actually, if you climb the hills at just the right spot while speed running, there's many places I go that I have only ever seen 3 or 4 people go. Once you've done it, it's easy to spot the textures you can run up. I barely ever go down the roads.



I climb those hills like crazy, then rain down noobtubes on the 2nd set of crates, or in the beginning if you go right real fast on the parachute thats good for snipers, but I never snipe. Either way, expect those places to be fixed, they aren't intended obviously as you have to glitch up the hills. Going to the 3rd get really isn't nothing to glitch, you can get on those rocks on that right side, and a bit up on the hill, but it won't help too mcuh as your on the wrong side of the road, and the 4th set isn't much to glitch either.

Either way, PS3 map on the 2nd set of crates, snipers would go way up in the hills (that was too far imo for the map to be wide) and you could also go down by the ocean, that spot in the map was literally almost as wide as this PC map is long.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't think of it as a glitch, as the same look to the texture on *any hill*, it's easy to get up. If it wasn't intentional, something is definately wonky...

But yeah, I see what you are saying, for sure.

I mean, it's like the roof of the last house on the right...which, altohugh hard to get over, must have been intentional, as the scaffolding leads to the roof! And the roof is much harder to shoot from/get over, than it is to get up those spots on the hills.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure if they will change it or not, but it just seems to me as unintentional since when you try and climb them, you literally slide back down the hill sometimes. They might leave it, or maybe will remove some spots or alter the map a little bit. Or they might just remove it, time will tell I guess, but that area after the 1st set of crates for Assault is a bit unfair.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

Unfair, maybe, but at the same time, it's not like you get stuck defending the same area...

And by the time the game releases, it won't matter too much, as most people should be aware of those spots...I did put in a report about them as well, so for sure DICE is aware of 'em too.

Like you said, time will tell.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

have they announced what all the game modes will be?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll do some digging and find out, ER.



> Blog Post reminder that the PS3 Multiplayer Demo is here today, yes today, Feb 4th 2010, in Europe (it's not a country) and North America (that includes Canada) you'll be able to download the best Multiplayer demo currently on PSN the store at no cost!  So, if you have a PS3, a EU or NA PSN ID, and the internet you need to go download this demo now and experience awesomeness of Battlefield Bad Company 2 and don't forget to pre-order the Limited Edition before it's sold out! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

Possibly the worst ring tone ever attached to that blog.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> have they announced what all the game modes will be?



Box art for the back of the game says:

"TWO NEW SQUAD MODES, INCLUDING SQUAD DEATHMATCH!"

Squad Rush, which we are all currently playing, would be the other. Not too sure what will be the standards though...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Box art for the back of the game says:
> 
> "TWO NEW SQUAD MODES, INCLUDING SQUAD DEATHMATCH!"
> 
> Squad Rush, which we are all currently playing, would be the other. Not too sure what will be the standards though...



you think it will have the usual capture point style game like battlefield 2 and what not?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, CTF will be in, if it isn't I won't be playing this game. Thats kind of the BF icon mode though, it was in BC1 and all the other games so it better be in here.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yes, CTF will be in, if it isn't I won't be playing this game. Thats kind of the BF icon mode though, it was in BC1 and all the other games so it better be in here.



ok cause i assumed it would be in there


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Theres actually a video that shows some guys capping a flag, one sec I'll see if I can find the link.

EDIT: Here it is http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...2009/12/23/battlefield-moments-episode-3.aspx


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

CTF is 100% for sure, but not too sure on whether other modes will be present or not. You'd think it'd be the Bad Company modes, and not nessecarily the BF modes, as 2142 had a "TITAN" mode where the main base could be moved, but was still CTF.

Personally, I really like the Rush mode myself, and depending on the other maps, this may be the only mode I play...I'm enjoying far too much!


----------



## Flak (Feb 5, 2010)

EA the only place to get a free beta key?  I've been trying all day but keep getting:
Registration failed. Please try again later


Even though it's sending out my welcome to the newsletter email each time....


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just played the Beta. It's a very fun game, definitely worth a pick up imo.

When i played sniper for a bit, it was kind of disappointing not being able to prone tho.


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Just played the Beta. It's a very fun game, definitely worth a pick up imo.
> 
> When i played sniper for a bit, it was kind of disappointing not being able to prone tho.



you'll get used to it. i thought i missed it when i first got in game, but now i could care less. you can still really use the destructible environments well to ambush.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2010)

Check your PM's, Flak.


----------



## jamez243 (Feb 5, 2010)

So I have been looking and looking is anything left out there or is (that you all know of) every key gone?

Thanks 

James

I meant the free keys because I don't get paid till next week and can't preorder yet 
I tried going to the site but getting the Registration Failed error as well.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Just played the Beta. It's a very fun game, definitely worth a pick up imo.
> 
> When i played sniper for a bit, it was kind of disappointing not being able to prone tho.



Yeah has to be a first for the BF collection. To bad. It made heavy 
machine gunning a lot deadlier and sniping of course speaks for itself. 
Hopefully the kneeling recoil won't be so bad. I haven't played it enough yet to notice. 
Some games though if you have a MG and aren't prone it is useless. DOD being the worst.


----------



## Naelex (Feb 5, 2010)

love the way that this game is already soo much cheaper than mw2


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2010)

is the beta key free by any chance??


----------



## Flak (Feb 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Check your PM's, Flak.



I think I love yeah man (brotherly love, not batting for the same team love)... lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah that's pretty funny. I'm going to try marking a few sniper next time I play.



I already tried that,Had one on defense side hogging the TOW at the 2 storey building,Flanked him and out of ammo,Pull out the tracer hit him a few seconds later he lites up like a roman candle priceless.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> is the beta key free by any chance??



Yep the Beta is free, you just need a Beta key and download the Beta client.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2010)

where can i get this beta key?? registar on EA forums??


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> where can i get this beta key?? registar on EA forums??



Different ways.

You can preorder the game on Steam and get a key, you could go to fileplanet or other game sites that are giving keys out(gamespot.com is giving some out to) and register with there to site get a key.

The official website for BC2 is also giving out keys for the beta.

Keep in mind you will have to register with most to all these sites to get a key. And after you get a key, you just download the BC2 beta client.

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/battlefield-bad-company-2/pc-beta/

http://badcompany2.ea.com/beta


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 5, 2010)

the fileplanet one isnt working anymore.  there done giving out keys.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2010)

bah, it wont allow me to register for a beta key.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 5, 2010)

I figure most people are out of beta keys by now. You may get lucky and find a working one, but I doubt it. It is probably best just to wait for the games release in March.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 5, 2010)

As everyone has said, most sites are probably out of keys now. As the Beta has been going on for a while now, so it's no surprise.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2010)

awww *sad panda moment*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

Just pre-order with Steam and download the beta. Right click to get the key and write it down. then cancel the pre-order.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 5, 2010)

there are plenty of beta keys available.
You just have to preorder to get access to them.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Just pre-order with Steam and download the beta. Right click to get the key and write it down. then cancel the pre-order.



Why cancel before trying it out


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> Why cancel before trying it out



He thinks he can keep the Beta without the pre-order.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

• Cant sidestep and run ????
• You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
• Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
• Some little shrub are bullet proof. 
• and more, and more. 

well COD:MW2 is way better ... SRY !


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> • Cant sidestep and run ????
> • You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
> • Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
> • Some little shrub are bullet proof.
> ...



There are aspects of MW2 I like that BC2 doesn’t have and vise versa. The only semi realistic thing about MW2 is the throwing knife. Battlefield doesn’t have magic infinitely straight flying bullets from absurd distances, which I like. I don’t know how long matchmaking will be sustained in MW2 on the pc versus the dedicated servers of BC2. I do know that my friends on Xbox Live/PSN will be jumping ship the second BC2 is released. And a few friends who are PC gamers that actually bought MW2 will be buying into BC2 for that reason.

As far as fluidity and ease of use…MW2 is a no brainer.

But better feeling more realistic combat…I’m sorry BC2 is better.

Don’t need to reiterate that Dedicated servers > Matchmaking


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> • Cant sidestep and run ????
> • You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
> • Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
> • Some little shrub are bullet proof.
> ...



just the fact that you copy/pasted this in both BC2 threads, makes me call shens.  
let alone the fact that your "gripes" aren't even.  they are subjective, and even untrue at that!

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> • Cant sidestep and run ????
> • You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
> • Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
> • Some little shrub are bullet proof.
> ...



* In real life, you can't sidestep and run because you will trip and break your ankles.
* Your graphics are good, but not awesome.  My graphics are awesome.
* Yeah, it is a BETA.  BETA.  It is a TEST TO FIND THESE KINDS OF ISSUES.  Read the scroll at the bottom of the game and you will see where it gives you info. about how to report this.
* And huh, and what?

well COD: MW2 is not nearly as good, graphics are worse, not as expansive (epic level map), as well thought out, or truly designed for FPS players.  MW2 is FPS's Madden, so please stick to your casual gaming and enjoy that while the men are talking.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 5, 2010)

i have played the beta on the 360 and i quite like it,its £25 limited edition pre-order on gamestation you guys think its worth pre-ordering this game and its worth the money??


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

already pre-ordered pc, well worth it.

from what easy rhino said, the server farms are getting hundreds of orders from people hating the lack of dedi in MW2

it's gonna be big 

@boulard (below me) - I just disagree.  not saying I never sidestep/ran before... but truthfully it always seemed a little ridiculous that you could!  besides that, if it were in there i wouldn't care much, but the fact that it's not - i still don't care much.  it's just not that big of deal considering everything else the game does right.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes. Dedicated server are really missing in MW2 now ... your right about this. 

Not being able to run/sidestep is something that is needed in a FPS game. Its alwais been ... 

Sorry for the dual post, but i wanted more input


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Yes. Dedicated server are really missing in MW2 now ... your right about this.
> 
> Not being able to run/sidestep is something that is needed in a FPS game. Its alwais been ...
> 
> Sorry for the dual post, but i wanted more input



Wait, now I am confused.  You are not saying you couldn't do both at the same time.  You are saying you could not run or sidestep?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

no i think he means both, just the / meant and not or


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Run/Sidestep is not realistic.  The motion needed to run ad full speed while sidestepping and firing is simply not possible.  It is also the reason I could not be beaten in Perfect Dark back in the day.  That and 400% more awesome.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Run/Sidestep is not realistic.  The motion needed to run ad full speed while sidestepping and firing is simply not possible.  It is also the reason I could not be beaten in Perfect Dark back in the day.  That and 400% more awesome.



Im not asking for Running and firing, but only Run/strafe at same time. Every FPS game allow it and im sorry but i can run/strafe in the real life ... its not an unrealistic fact.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Im not asking for Running and firing, but only Run/strafe at same time. Every FPS game allow it and im sorry but i can run/strafe in the real life ... its not an unrealistic fact.



The real question is, can you run and strafe while holding and M60? Because just to let you know, M60's in field use usually have a 3 man team to carry that single gun around. One to hold the gun, one to feed the ammo, one to carry more ammo. And in this game a single man is wielding this weapon, it would be hard enough to run straight with it, little own run and strafe or even walk backwards.

And that can be held true for most of the other medic weapons, also most of the sniper rifles, they are just to large to be able to have the mobility to strafe and run, so that takes 2 our of the 4 classes of being able to physically do this. So for class balances purposes, that means no one can do it. 

Not to mention, I can run and strafe right now, but I definitely can run much faster in a straight line that I can running + strafing, if you can keep that same speed then you are quite amazing. Also like I just mentioned, you are out there is street clothes doing this, you are not wearing tactical equipment, even carrying around something like an Assault Rifle + grenades and more nades for the launcher. And now that I think about it, engineer they carry a gun, extra clips, grenades, then landmines or a rocket launcher on their back, I can't see that as being possible so that rules out 3 classes of being able to physically do that, and almost rules out the 4th.

Not to mention as I have already said, you can easily turn your mouse and run at the same angle as strafing and running forward would achieve. There is no benefit to having what your asking for in game since it wouldn't be physically possible with 3 out of 4 classes, and since you can also just turn and run at that angle. Hopefully this long winded explanation is finally good enough... I just can't see how this could be something you would gripe about, but being satisfied with bullets that fly as straight as a laser in MW2 is just fine, thats immersion and game breaking.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

I admit that lots of heavy guns are supposed to slow you down but the game dont really care about it ... i think they try to do the best they can to keep it realistic but this is just something that (sorry) piss me off.

Running sideway give you the ability to run while looking to the 45° side, giving you a chance to see if there is an ennemy in this angle.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I admit that lots of heavy guns are supposed to slow you down but the game dont really care about it ... i think they try to do the best they can to keep it realistic but this is just something that (sorry) piss me off.
> 
> Running sideway give you the ability to run while looking to the 45° side, giving you a chance to see if there is an ennemy in this angle.



yea you probably shouldn't bother playing this game then.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea you probably shouldn't bother playing this game then.



Like i told. Ill wait for the real release and see if the entire game can make me forget about running 45° sideway.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 6, 2010)

so comparing a beta to a released game with many patches is fair, right?


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> so comparing a beta to a released game with many patches is fair, right?



I would not say that it would be fair at all. I have played many beta's that have been released and they were much better than beta testing with numerous patches. if the beta discourages you i would wait for a demo release if there is one for PC.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 6, 2010)

best damn non-polished game ive ever played right here.. It's BETA and for beta its pretty badass and this map clearly isnt finished, plenty of clues to show that. It's fun as hell I just wish we could prone but thats not a deal breaker.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The real question is, can you run and strafe while holding and M60? Because just to let you know, M60's in field use usually have a 3 man team to carry that single gun around. One to hold the gun, one to feed the ammo, one to carry more ammo. And in this game a single man is wielding this weapon, it would be hard enough to run straight with it, little own run and strafe or even walk backwards.
> 
> And that can be held true for most of the other medic weapons, also most of the sniper rifles, they are just to large to be able to have the mobility to strafe and run, so that takes 2 our of the 4 classes of being able to physically do this. So for class balances purposes, that means no one can do it.
> 
> ...



Well said I mean the gun and ammo and all the body armor alone would be around 250 pounds,I would love to see him run and strafe with all that stuck to his back.BC2 is going to bring down IWnet and MW2,Why there is so many hacker and cheaters in that game that old timer COD player can`t stand it anymore,It was bad when some guys were running the game through STEAM accounts setup for a stupid demo .I`m sure we will see them in BC2 but wait we have pb_sv_rcon_ban back baby.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> I would not say that it would be fair at all. I have played many beta's that have been released and they were much better than beta testing with numerous patches. if the beta discourages you i would wait for a demo release if there is one for PC.



I think we are beta testing the PC demo ,They released one for PS3 a few days ago.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2010)

*Realism !*

I agree some of this stuff isn't possible, but how many of us computer people can run any farther then 50 yards with a weapon and not be through for the day after pulling a hammy


----------



## shevanel (Feb 6, 2010)

i get gassed from running to the front door when the UPS guy brings me my hardware.


----------



## scope54 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd hate to see prone in this game. Yesterday i was playing and i could barely see people crouching in the distance. As said by a dev i think prone would slow the game down.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah true.. it is rather hard to see  people in bushes and what not. but if youre going for "realism" (side stepping) then prone is real.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah true.. it is rather hard to see  people in bushes and what not. but if youre going for "realism" (side stepping) then prone is real.



true, i think that they found a nice middle ground between realism and fun. i used to play ghost recon multiplayer all the time and that was fun but was a PITA after playing for like 30 minutes because it requires a ton of patience. contrast that with mw2 which is not even close to being realistic and it is a ton of fun but i get frustrated with how the people who are leading with kills are simply good at aiming while firing and jumping around. so bc2 has a nice mix of both i think which will keep people involved and make the play FAR more dynamic than mw2.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2010)

That and I also enjoy being able to employ squad tactics, at least with my clan thus far. Being able to set up, strategize and load out for battle is freaking awesome. Sure it's nothing new, but limiting squads to 4 was a good idea that I disliked at first..now it makes great sense and keeps things much more managable while in the heat of battle. It would be nice to have the comm rose, but using Q for attack/defend/spotting/etc works pretty good and keeps things simple enough..plus using TS3 means it's not as necessary except for the extra points it can provide.

Also noticed last night the Steam Overlay started working for me, worked great...though the buddy list bug showing no friends online, though the ones that were I could fallow into the server they were on. I tried AvP last night after a good couple hours of BC2 Beta...and it's gonna be hard to try it again, BC2's just so much more fun..makes AvP feel dated gameplay-wise, and limited. Only played as marines so far though, I had high hopes for that game and still do...but so far this beta is my #1 game atm!

I also agree that while prone would be nice, not having it keeps things moving, keeps the pace up and at this point I'm used to not having it, never really used the lean, and sure I miss not being able to strafe while running, I'm over that too. BC2's gameplay style works for the game, and it works pretty damn good thus far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

but isnt it 8men per squad in real life??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but isnt it 8men per squad in real life??



depends


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2010)

I do beleive they made squads of 4 for the 16-man servers..


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 6, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> • Cant sidestep and run ????
> • You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
> • Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
> • Some little shrub are bullet proof.
> ...




I have seen people like you before... The blind COD fan-boys. If you don't like the game, don't play, it is as simple as that. Complaining here is not going to do you  (or anyone else)  any good.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 6, 2010)

mw2 is okay but everything looks like its made out of clay and painted with a high gloss paint.

the cars look like something off of cartoon network lol


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah true.. it is rather hard to see  people in bushes and what not. but if youre going for "realism" (side stepping) then prone is real.


The prone would come in handy on roof tops and tops of hills. 
Kind of like they do in real life as snipers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> The prone would come in handy on roof tops and tops of hills.
> Kind of like they do in real life as snipers.



well I suppose in situations like this (thank god you can blow EVERYTHING up) blow a small hole in the roof so you can sit in it for a lower firing position. - thats if you got time to get into position without giving yourself away with the explosion,

because this no prone business might just turn into a random MG burst into some bushes or long grass & you'd kill like 5 snipers without even looking where you fired...Ive been in Mw1 games like that in HC mode where there was a mounted MG & anyone on it was guaranteed to kill at least 2-3 with a random burst without having to look where they were firing.

their just making it harder for snipers in general as I suppose they stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Meltdown (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys need help with tracer dart, does engineer kit have it and when do you unlock it


----------



## lemode (Feb 6, 2010)

Meltdown said:


> hey guys need help with tracer dart, does engineer kit have it and when do you unlock it



that tracer dart unlocked for me the second i hit 11.


----------



## Meltdown (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks lemonde think i am on 10 and level 11 is over million is that right 

edit next gun is over million but next rank is normal thanks again


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

DAMN IT! Waiting for this game is worse than trying to unbutton a bra for the first time!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DAMN IT! Waiting for this game is worse than trying to unbutton a bra for the first time!



at least you get to play the demo....


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> at least you get to play the demo....



If you have a PS3 you can play the Bad Company 2 Demo on there.

There's no demo on PC though, only a Beta.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

well Demo/BEta - you still get to play it


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 6, 2010)

I heard that becuase the environment is destructable (the buildings, ground etc) prone would be too hard to implement as the environment changes too much throughout the game... with other games wheres theres a set wireframe grid as to where the ground your charachter is running, walking on.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well Demo/BEta - you still get to play it



True.

But i'm just saying that there is more then one way to play it, even if you can't play it on PC, the consoles have demos out of the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78]DAMN IT! Waiting for this game is worse than trying to unbutton a bra for the first time![/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=FreedomEclipse said:


> at least you get to play the demo....



there is a demo for unbuttoning bras?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2010)

Sure, the three-finger method...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7tTk-742HY


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I do beleive they made squads of 4 for the 16-man servers..



Not sure, but if this is about BFBC2, then yes they did.  Team Death Match is 4 squads of 4.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds more like a Fire Team


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> there is a demo for unbuttoning bras?



Sure is. Its called the Victoria Secret catalog. The demo starts when your about 13 years old and lasts until you get a girlfriend. Sometimes you play it even after your married.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 6, 2010)

scope54 said:


> I'd hate to see prone in this game. Yesterday i was playing and i could barely see people crouching in the distance. As said by a dev i think prone would slow the game down.





shevanel said:


> yeah true.. it is rather hard to see  people in bushes and what not. but if youre going for "realism" (side stepping) then prone is real.





boise49ers said:


> The prone would come in handy on roof tops and tops of hills.
> Kind of like they do in real life as snipers.



I know it's people being Snipers who want to see prone, but the reality of prone is it gets used far more by the front lines guys. And I think that was taken out, because dolphin diving is absolute bullshit, and having prone in the game people will just simply use it that same way over and over again even if it isn't intended.



CDdude55 said:


> If you have a PS3 you can play the Bad Company 2 Demo on there.
> 
> There's no demo on PC though, only a Beta.



The PC beta is better, the demo's on the consoles lock you out from most specs that you can get on PC and you get only 2 weapons, but it still is nice for people that want to try it out. It also has some fixes to the game on consoles that isn't live on PC yet, like you can't climb up hills (which we had just talked about in this thread) on the sides of maps. Also some of the turrets are moved out into better positions.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> True.
> 
> But i'm just saying that there is more then one way to play it, even if you can't play it on PC, the consoles have demos out of the game.



what if you dont have a console??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Shooters on Console suck as ur limited by the buttons on the controller where as a PC you have several commands that can be reached by the thumb


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what if you dont have a console??



Then you could always preorder the game on Steam to get into the Beta.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meltdown said:


> hey guys need help with tracer dart, does engineer kit have it and when do you unlock it



my tracer dart is for all classes i think.have to check,But recon,and engineer has for sure.I play them the most I like c4whore the m-coms.....


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I know it's people being Snipers who want to see prone, but the reality of prone is it gets used far more by the front lines guys. And I think that was taken out, because dolphin diving is absolute bullshit, and having prone in the game people will just simply use it that same way over and over again even if it isn't intended.



The same people who drop shot in COD MW and MW2 are the ones who bitch about prone. Spending the most time as sniper, I don't miss or care that it's not in game. And in all honesty, with destruction 2.0, prone really seems pointless for the most part (I personally only used prone defensively in MW/MW2 to duck down as close to ground level as I could in buildings). Prone now seems even more pointless since in the retail version we won’t be able to scale hills. 

Good riddance is all I have to say. Drop shooters are annoying.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> The same people who drop shot in COD MW and MW2 are the ones who bitch about prone. Spending the most time as sniper, I don't miss or care that it's not in game. And in all honesty, with destruction 2.0, prone really seems pointless for the most part (I personally only used prone defensively in MW/MW2 to duck down as close to ground level as I could in buildings). Prone now seems even more pointless since in the retail version we won’t be able to scale hills.
> 
> Good riddance is all I have to say. Drop shooters are annoying.



Not true Sniper is pretty useless in MW2 and I have never drop shot. That is like labeling everybody that runs and guns bunny hoppers and I hate those a-holes as well. I do agree drop shooters are more then annoying, they just like bunny hoppers can totally ruin a good match.
My point not that it matters is that all BF's except BC 1 which I've never played had prone. I'll live with out it , but there are situations where it is more realistic and handy. By the way Sniper is a class and because some one enjoys it doesn't make them less of a gamer. The only game I am any good at sniping in is BF 2 so I am not real big on the class. Or course I suck in most games , because of the amount of time I play. JMO


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

but the term 'dophin diving' was created because of the use of prone in BF2 knife & pistol servers


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> The same people who drop shot in COD MW and MW2 are the ones who bitch about prone. Spending the most time as sniper, I don't miss or care that it's not in game. And in all honesty, with destruction 2.0, prone really seems pointless for the most part (I personally only used prone defensively in MW/MW2 to duck down as close to ground level as I could in buildings). Prone now seems even more pointless since in the retail version we won’t be able to scale hills.
> 
> Good riddance is all I have to say. Drop shooters are annoying.



i WAS THE SAME WAY AT FIRST WITH bc2,now I DO NOT MISS PRONE ONE BIT,i FIND CROUCH TO BE good enough with snipers and general cover .Srry cap locks was on and i`m not retyping it lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I do beleive they made squads of 4 for the 16-man servers..



I think it is 4 for 
1,Medic
1,Recon
1,Engi
1,Assualt


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

they may have been the thinking, but I doubt it will be organized that way very often.


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Not true Sniper is pretty useless in MW2 and I have never drop shot. That is like labeling everybody that runs and guns bunny hoppers and I hate those a-holes as well. I do agree drop shooters are more then annoying, they just like bunny hoppers can totally ruin a good match.
> My point not that it matters is that all BF's except BC 1 which I've never played had prone. I'll live with out it , but there are situations where it is more realistic and handy. By the way Sniper is a class and because some one enjoys it doesn't make them less of a gamer. The only game I am any good at sniping in is BF 2 so I am not real big on the class. Or course I suck in most games , because of the amount of time I play. JMO



i meant i mostly play sniper in bc2, mainly becasue i am better at it than i was in both mw games (that hold your breath mechanic is ridic). 

i only shot from prone on derail in mw2 as a sniper.

and yeah bunny hoppers are just as bad as dolphin divers and drop shooters


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> The same people who drop shot in COD MW and MW2 are the ones who bitch about prone. Spending the most time as sniper, I don't miss or care that it's not in game. And in all honesty, with destruction 2.0, prone really seems pointless for the most part (I personally only used prone defensively in MW/MW2 to duck down as close to ground level as I could in buildings). Prone now seems even more pointless since in the retail version we won’t be able to scale hills.
> 
> Good riddance is all I have to say. Drop shooters are annoying.



Having prone was nice when staying undetected especially by snipers, id see a cloud plume or a muzzle flash and was counter snipering using an AR-15.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 8, 2010)

So far im doing good in bc2

Ive unlocked every weapon exept 1 rpg, and grenade perk, everything else is solid.

So far im good at everyclass and just got a 3 best person in game medals in a row with a medic i startedd using 3-2 hours ago.

Love the game, and its gave me the 24 hour medal just a second ago, i already played a day of it in 3 days Lol.....


----------



## shevanel (Feb 8, 2010)

i hope the shrubs and bushes look better in DX11... i hate how they look like cardboard pop outs when youre close to them minor nitpick i know but thats me


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i hope the shrubs and bushes look better in DX11... i hate how they look like cardboard pop outs when youre close to them minor nitpick i know but thats me



That should improve when the game is released.  Apparently they locked the textures at medium.  When the game itself is released and on high, it should look much better.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 8, 2010)

of its lokced at medium? that makes sense.

I notice that I get over 50 fps constantly with a 5770 but it looks/feels like 20 fps sometimes.. to the point where it gives me slight motion sickness. Im really looking forward to seeing this with DX11 features and cranking as high as i can with the 5870.. won't be long now!

Plus ive never been a fan of any map with snow.. just doesnt look as great as a map with alot of sunshine and greenery.. i expect the final version to be nothing short of beautiful in the eye candy dept.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2010)

You can see the other maps at http://ultimateprestige.com/.  It will also show you which parts are in certain game modes.  Other than that, the site is pointless.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 8, 2010)

What badges do you guys have.

Im working on getting the 500 kill assualt badge, then 500 kills sniper badge, then light machine gun 500 kills
ganna be alot of killing and playing.



I hope my profile inports to the acctualy game when i buy it 


Also my biggest game with all pionts racked up was 14,500 pionts


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 8, 2010)

Some dude in a game I was in just said that the game uses cpu power for sound not the sound card. He said the game doesnt use your sound card.  I know it does to an extent anyway. Is he nuts?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Some dude in a game I was in just said that the game uses cpu power for sound not the sound card. He said the game doesnt use your sound card.  I know it does to an extent anyway. Is he nuts?



he is nuts.

CPU is involved in processing the audio, but the soundcard is definitely used


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 8, 2010)

Man I thought so, I know I read some stuff about xfi and the game. Because Obviously it's coming into my headphones from my sound card. I think he was saying that the cpu does all the sound processing which I thought was nuts, because no sound ever sounded like that coming from a cpu!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Man I thought so, I know I read some stuff about xfi and the game. Because Obviously it's coming into my headphones from my sound card. I think he was saying that the cpu does all the sound processing which I thought was nuts, because no sound ever sounded like that coming from a cpu!



CPU does do all the sound processing these days. Sound card controls the quality.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahhhhh, good to know. thanks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

So this game totally has my money. Fantastic beta so far. Few things need to be fixed, but I can definitely tell that I will really enjoy playing this game.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 8, 2010)

i need dudes to play with more frequently. getting into server and just running around trying to find things to shoot gets a little old..  but the game is great.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hoped off right before you got on Shev, working on a layout for a newsletter right now, maybe I'll play a bit later, not sure if I will have time though.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i need dudes to play with more frequently. getting into server and just running around trying to find things to shoot gets a little old..  but the game is great.



I hear ya there, glad that I talked my clan into getting this, we have a blast, we had 4v4 in an empty server and it was intense as hell. Sure not as crazy as a full server, but it was more fun without guys C4-ing MComs. Plus made it easier to grab the ah-64d apache and fly around, I don't like how it handles..hope they add more tunability to controls, sensitivity and what-not...though eventually I might get the hang of it..I prefer to stay on foot in games w/vehicles anyways.

So far though, I'm getting some serious enjoyment out of this beta, hell there are games I paid $50 for that I got less enjoyment out of compared to this game, less play-time too..up to almost 18 hours. I also dig the stats on my G15 lcd, I forget the lcd is there at times.

So far though, things are looking good. I do have one friend that can barely play the demo, recently bought an HD5850, I had him try the 9.12's, he was on 10.1's and couldn't get past a white screen that ended in a CTD. Trying to get more info out of him, but he's not very knowlegable and about 1000 miles away lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 8, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Some dude in a game I was in just said that the game uses cpu power for sound not the sound card. He said the game doesnt use your sound card.  I know it does to an extent anyway. Is he nuts?


Yes he is or I wouldn't be getting any sound because my on board is shut down and all my speaker cords are plugged into my Audigy.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 8, 2010)

i think what they meant was that the games sound is processed via the cpu and takes a lot of strain on the CPU in the beta... the sound still goes through the soundcard


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 8, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> i think what they meant was that the games sound is processed via the cpu and takes a lot of strain on the CPU in the beta... the sound still goes through the soundcard



Is it because it is digital instead of disk ? Sounds great on my system. When they come and bomb the crap out of the pipeline at the end it is BA.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2010)

digital vs disc would make no difference. the disc is copy protection,(once it's installed) nothing more.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 8, 2010)

> Naturally, doing all of the audio processing in software puts the CPU under some extra strain. Since Xbox360/PS3 has fixed hardware and both have multiple cores available to do many things in parallel, you could say this is only an issue for the PC SKU where we may end up having less cores than on console. In Bad Company, all audio processing is performed sequentially on a single hardware thread regardless of platform. For PC this means that a CPU with a higher frequency will help more than one with more cores. But of course, there are other areas of the game that execute in parallel, so having more than 2 cores will help the game in general. This is an area we're constantly looking to improve and the results of our efforts will show up in future titles.



An Audiophile's Guide to BF:BC2


No the guy isn't "nuts". It's all software mode (CPU). No *hardware* acceleration from the sound card.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2010)

rps havent seen you commenting too much, you been enjoying the game more, or still having some issues? (beyond other players skill that is, lol)


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 8, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Is it because it is digital instead of disk ? Sounds great on my system. When they come and bomb the crap out of the pipeline at the end it is BA.



All I heard / read was that the cpu overhead with the game audio is high in the beta as the audio engine in the game wasnt finished properly... not sure exactely of the details myself

EDIT: just read rpsgc's post and that pretty much explains it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 8, 2010)

that is interesting. ive got a mixamp coming for my headset that using optical for dolby digital surround. i am very exciting to play this game with those audio settings becaus the beta sounds great just using 2.1 audio


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> rps havent seen you commenting too much, you been enjoying the game more, or still having some issues? (beyond other players skill that is, lol)



Yes, though it's getting a bit old the same map over and over and over and o... over 

No issues here, I mean, except for most of my teammates that is --> "Defend B", I can't stress that enough


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> What badges do you guys have.
> 
> Im working on getting the 500 kill assualt badge, then 500 kills sniper badge, then light machine gun 500 kills
> ganna be alot of killing and playing.
> ...



Most points in 1 round was 22055.

First Badge was the Squad Service badge for 200 squad spawns.  I also have the Medic and Recon Badge, and some others I do not recall.  Hell I got three of them that round with the 22055.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think I have ever really watched my bonus score since after the game it's gone forever, kinda of weird they don't track it.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

you can look at your past medals.  i will try and find exactly where, but they are just a little hard to find.  there are more options on almost every screen in game than you think at first.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> you can look at your past medals.  i will try and find exactly where, but they are just a little hard to find.  there are more options on almost every screen in game than you think at first.



Yeah you can look at your medals I believe on the weapons and gadgets tabs, but you get a score from them in game (that no one else sees), that score as far as I know is not tracked by anything, so once you move onto the next game, it's gone forever. So I never really look at my bonus score, especially since it is kinda luck, like if you just happened to be close to a gold medal on multiple things and you got all those gold medals in 1 game at 5000 bonus points each. Could have been a horrible game you played, but the bonus would be high compared to a great game with no gold medals and a low bonus.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

i see, yep - no way to see that i don't think.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah you can look at your medals I believe on the weapons and gadgets tabs, but you get a score from them in game (that no one else sees), that score as far as I know is not tracked by anything, so once you move onto the next game, it's gone forever. So I never really look at my bonus score, especially since it is kinda luck, like if you just happened to be close to a gold medal on multiple things and you got all those gold medals in 1 game at 5000 bonus points each. Could have been a horrible game you played, but the bonus would be high compared to a great game with no gold medals and a low bonus.



There is a My stats section that will keep track of all of your medals, pins, badges, total score from combat, score from awards, and for your knifing bastards, dog tag name list and how many tags you got from that person.

It is mostly luck, but most of the match awards are the pins given for kill people, helping to kill people, unkilling people, etc. so I still think it was worth bragging about a little.

In that round with the 22055 I have 4700+ for combat and I was Number 1 on the server.

I do wish it kept track of your highest score, most kills, etc. in a round.


----------



## bigtye (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah same, I wish it better track your scores. I got the 5000pt repair badge as well as best in server.

 I had a killer round with 38 ground pounding kills and then another 40+ kills gunning in the chopper with clan mate flying. Epic round with 17700 points and massive amount of awards. Caused everyone on the other team bar 3 to quit for the next round.

Really enjoying playing with clan mates, working together on a flank can really hold up an enemy push or conversely drive all the way into an objective, with guys covering the entrances while the comm station is activated. 

Rearming, healing and spotting really builds on each of the classes strengths and an organised squad is really worth more than the sum of its parts.

Just playing solo for me can get stale, as someone said, just looking for stuff to shoot. But there is good scope for both styles of play in the game.

Not missing prone anymore either, just use cover in a different way eg reverse slope and the ability to actually hide in the terrain rather than be standout like in bf2.

Tye


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

does anyone know where there is a list of all medals/etc and what they mean? most are easily understandable but others I'm not sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is a My stats section that will keep track of all of your medals, pins, badges, total score from combat, score from awards, and for your knifing bastards, dog tag name list and how many tags you got from that person.
> 
> It is mostly luck, but most of the match awards are the pins given for kill people, helping to kill people, unkilling people, etc. so I still think it was worth bragging about a little.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize it counted in bonus score to your score for the leaderboards, but I see that now. I still feel it's usually the round score that matters, but for a amount of bonus points scored over a lifetime, then I can see them valid as it shows how many objective based things you consistently get, but things like a gold star in a single round don't mean much, just too spikey for scoring.

4700 is a great score though.



digibucc said:


> does anyone know where there is a list of all medals/etc and what they mean? most are easily understandable but others I'm not sure.



I don't think there is a list beyond what you can see in Weapons & Gadgets, I haven't really ran across any that were confusing.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 9, 2010)

Multiplayer > My stats > Awards

Medals and pins are in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is a My stats section that will keep track of all of your medals, pins, badges, total score from combat, score from awards, and for your knifing bastards, dog tag name list and how many tags you got from that person.
> 
> It is mostly luck, but most of the match awards are the pins given for kill people, helping to kill people, unkilling people, etc. so I still think it was worth bragging about a little.
> 
> ...



Kick ass Avatar


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone still up and want to get in a game? Seems Laughingman is asleep at the keyboard


----------



## shevanel (Feb 9, 2010)

i just installed bc2 on the new hdds aboutt o play


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well; seems like you guys got off in time, looks like EA servers went down


----------



## rampage (Feb 9, 2010)

any one having issues connecting to the EA server ? im in australia in in the last hr i have only been able to connect once, net and network are working fine at this end

**edidt just noticed 1Kurgan1's post above me


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

Any ATI users feel like testing something? Supposed to boost performance but I'd like to see some opinions here.   http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...889064-fps-advice-ati-users.html#post12615664


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

holy wow.

Catalyst AI brought the flickering back, on weapons water and signs. I'll figure that part out for myself...

but yeah, this made me go from <50 avg fps to 70 AVG.... insanity.  very nice find!  doesn't look as beautiful with AA set to performance, but still damn good and it gives me hope for high textures.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 9, 2010)

ah the joys of cat


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> holy wow.
> 
> Catalyst AI brought the flickering back, on weapons water and signs. I'll figure that part out for myself...
> 
> but yeah, this made me go from <50 avg fps to 70 AVG.... insanity.  very nice find!  doesn't look as beautiful with AA set to performance, but still damn good and it gives me hope for high textures.



Yeah I noticed it didnt look as pretty either. I think AA is just not actually being applied and that's why you see an improvement. Although @ 1920x1080 it can be a little tough seeing effects of AA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Speaking of performance, over the last few days I have now heard it from Shev, a friend of mine, and myself, has anyones fps started to fluctuate a lot? The first week I would rarely dip under 50 and I could be right in the thick of it, grenades going off, tanks exploding, and it would run smooth. But last few days, if I'm near any vehicle explosion, the fps just drops off completely, to the point where I most likely will get killed cause I can barely move.

What I'm trying to figure out is, if thats really an FPS drop off, since I haven't actually watched the fps, maybe they implemented a stun effect by being near explosions, I mean it does wreck your hearing already in game, so maybe they made it more realistic, lets hear how its all running for you guys.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

When I play tonight I'll pay attention when my FPS drops and by how much.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoa, there's a playable beta? I've been WAY outta the loop the past few months, what's all going on with the game?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 9, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> Whoa, there's a playable beta? I've been WAY outta the loop the past few months, what's all going on with the game?



Haven't seen you in a very long while Shadow.

And yep there is a playable PC beta for Bad Company 2.(but most to all game sites are out of keys), but you can always preorder the game on Steam to get into the beta. And the full game comes out next month.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeeze.. That's sweet. I gotta get a job and some cash so I can pre-order it. Looks amazing from the stuff I've looked at so far. I also gotta get my hands on a DX11 card, but that's gonna be awhile..


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Speaking of performance, over the last few days I have now heard it from Shev, a friend of mine, and myself, has anyones fps started to fluctuate a lot? The first week I would rarely dip under 50 and I could be right in the thick of it, grenades going off, tanks exploding, and it would run smooth. But last few days, if I'm near any vehicle explosion, the fps just drops off completely, to the point where I most likely will get killed cause I can barely move.
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is, if thats really an FPS drop off, since I haven't actually watched the fps, maybe they implemented a stun effect by being near explosions, I mean it does wreck your hearing already in game, so maybe they made it more realistic, lets hear how its all running for you guys.




Yes.


Many people have started complaining about performance degradation.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 10, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Many people have started complaining about performance degradation.



I wonder if AA and AF are working and no one really has noticed hence causing these problems.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

mine's working fine


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> mine's working fine



I seen you in my squad for like 2 min then you left?


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2010)

Every server I joined tonight is a lagfest


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bow said:


> Every server I joined tonight is a lagfest



There was no lag in any server I was in, have you manually looked for server or are you using "Play Now"?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah it took me a few days to find the actual server browser. as supposed to the history/favorites list.

once i found it, more than enough 30 ppl games with <70ms lat... worked out well for Beta  looking forward to the Server Easy Rhino is getting.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I seen you in my squad for like 2 min then you left?



ctd


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> ctd



Ah that sucks, I just happened to look at the player list and seen your name, was going to talk to you in squad and before I even could you were gone


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I seen you in my squad for like 2 min then you left?





Scrizz said:


> ctd





1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah that sucks, I just happened to look at the player list and seen your name, was going to talk to you in squad and before I even could you were gone



That makes me have a sad too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> ctd



Check your settings.ini file to see where your sound is set to. My game would ctd when the sound was set to "High" setting it to "Medium" fixed the issue.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't had much issues with the game. I run the graphics in low settings and force DX9 for obvious reasons, but other than that its been pretty smooth sailing. No crashing, no FPS dips, etc.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Check your settings.ini file to see where your sound is set to. My game would ctd when the sound was set to "High" setting it to "Medium" fixed the issue.



that was the first time it happened to me during a battle.
on The rare occasions i get ctd, it happens at the end of the round


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I haven't had much issues with the game. I run the graphics in low settings and force DX9 for obvious reasons, but other than that its been pretty smooth sailing. No crashing, no FPS dips, etc.



DX9 is really the last thing i expect the game to have issues with. I think most studios have DX9 down like an artform


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> DX9 is really the last thing i expect the game to have issues with. I think most studios have DX9 down like an artform



you would think so... but I think this game runs better in dx10 and dx11 modes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> you would think so... but I think this game runs better in dx10 and dx11 modes.



It does seem that way actually, I haven't tried DX9 myself, but I have heard that it seems DX10 is pretty much the sweet spot, and havent heard anything bad about DX11.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It does seem that way actually, I haven't tried DX9 myself, but I have heard that it seems DX10 is pretty much the sweet spot, and havent heard anything bad about DX11.



Did you end up trying 9.12 vs 10.1 last night?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 10, 2010)

I always play at around 200 Ping since im from Brazil and i'm playing in atlanta or montreal servers, but i still manage to do this







And this






That round i blew all the m-com stations myself  with c4 LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> you would think so... but I think this game runs better in dx10 and dx11 modes.



so there are problems in DX10/11??


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so there are problems in DX10/11??



it's a beta.... 

oh, one thing i hate are the people that drive in and c4 the mcom


----------



## douglatins (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> it's a beta....
> 
> oh, one thing i hate are the people that drive in and c4 the mcom



Hehe, so you've played with me a couple of time


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> it's a beta....
> 
> oh, one thing i hate are the people that drive in and c4 the mcom





douglatins said:


> Hehe, so you've played with me a couple of time




Hah I do that too, but I do believe that C4 needs to do less damage to the mcoms.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Hah I do that too, but I do believe that C4 needs to do less damage to the mcoms.



C4's should do no damage to the m-coms. they should be destroyed the way they were intended to and that is by setting a charge and holding it until it blows up.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 10, 2010)

Early days of beta:
99% GPU utilization
Great, fluid performance

Currently:
60% (peak) GPU utilization
Crap, laggy performance


Yes, there has been performance degradation.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you end up trying 9.12 vs 10.1 last night?



I ran a full test of 9.12, a full test of 10.1, right now I'm setting those settings in CCC and going to run a full test with them, so hopefully have results here in an hour or so. But while I'm speaking of results, I urge everyone here to support a thread I have going over on the EA forums.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...beta/883798-round-stats-off.html#post12527898

It seems in round stats can be significantly off. I've now had over 10 rounds where it would show more kills by my Most Used Weapon that I had total. And sometimes I felt that the most used weapon stat was the right one. Heres 2 screen examples I put up in that thread (hopefully these will urge you guys into keeping that post bumped)











And it doesn't end there, yesterday when I looked, I had 265 dog tags, which should mean 265 knife kills, but my knife listed only 227 kills. Thats almost 50 kills off, which is almost a 25% error in the records. That means by the time you hit 1000 kills, your stats could be more than 250 kills off.... Something thats very serious and needs to get taken care off.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I ran a full test of 9.12, a full test of 10.1, right now I'm setting those settings in CCC and going to run a full test with them, so hopefully have results here in an hour or so. But while I'm speaking of results, I urge everyone here to support a thread I have going over on the EA forums.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...beta/883798-round-stats-off.html#post12527898
> 
> ...





The final game stats are not only based off kills, but on achievements as well. But yes the knife kills and dog tags need to be synced better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> The final game stats are not only based off kills, but on achievements as well. But yes the knife kills and dog tags need to be synced better.



I know that, you get points for kills, destruction of crates, destruction of vehicles resupplys, heals, rezzing, a bunch of things. 

But what I'm saying is, if knife stats are off, whats to say everything else isn't off either? Knifing is the only stat you can double check, because you have dog tags and you can check your knife kills. But a gun all you can do is see the gun kills, you will never know that their stats are off. But I can bet any money, that if one weapons stats are almost 25% off (the knife) that every other one has as large of an error.

And yes leaderboards are shown by point totals, but K/D ratio is a very competitive thing, and to think that could be 25% off is a huge issue. Just think, 25% means by the time you have 10000 kills or should have 10000, you might only have 7500! And if the kill stats are not tracked properly, who says everything else is? If theres a 25% error in over all point totals, that makes it even worse, especially since for me it seems to be a negative 25%, which I would assume it is for everyone as it just doesn't register something at some point.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

dang i need to get knifing some more.
Can't let Kurgan stay ahead


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, my performance seems to be worse now than it was the first day I played it. I mean it's playable for me, but I hope the retail version runs better for everyone all around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I got the test done for the ATI CCC tweaks, I had one old fraps bench from the 2nd I tossed in to show the games performance since then. I felt it got worse, but it seems it got better. You can see on my feb 9th run though that the frames pretty much bottom out, which is the issue I was talking about, I'm pretty sure for those few seconds I was in a massive explosion. But even the basic 10.1's seemed to fix that. Granted the basic 10.1's overall are worse than the 9.12's, and the tweaked 10.1's seem to be slightly better than the 9.12's. but most of all, they don't ever have the fps just drop right out. I don't completely agree with all of that guys choice of settings in the tweaks thread, so I will be running 1 more test with my own personal CCC tweaks, I want to try it with HBAO on and some of the settings set to quality, as far as I look at it right now, he set things to performance which is going to do a worse job, and he turned HBAO off, so those could easily be the answers for the higher fps. Anyways, here's the massive image, I left it this way because if you don't zoom in it's hard to tell what line is what, gets all smooshed.








Scrizz said:


> dang i need to get knifing some more.
> Can't let Kurgan stay ahead



How many dog tags you got? I knife a lot more people than I shoot, knifes usually my best weapon in the round, but it gets me killed, I could have a better K/D ratio if I wasn't so tag hungry. I've been known to chase enemys across roads into groups of more enemys just for some tags, I usually get them then get killed, when I just could have shot them and moved on.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 10, 2010)

I only have 58


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting data Kurgan. I think the game feels like it's playing with worse performance now because of the server updates. It doesnt matter it your card is pumping 90FPS in the game if the server is only offering your system 35FPS worth of data to process. I might be on drugs but it feels like server load and latency to said server is the detemining factor on performance (for those who actually get the game to run well hardware wise).

Thoughts?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats possible, I never notice any performance issues, except like on the 9.12 run where the FPS dropped out, but any of those other drops to mid 30's, usually I don't notice. But server issues are highly noticeable, like gliding sideways, or running slow then running like you have turbos on. 

The game overall I think runs good, but it could use a few more tweaks, and the servers are way better than day 1, but still also need a bit of work. I'm gonna go watch Gran Torino right now, but later on tongith I'll try 10.1 with some other CCC tweaks and HBAO on. Also the other noticeable thing about the CCC tweaks is that, notice I have vsync on and the only run where it keeps cracking 60fps constantly is the CCC tweaked run. I can only assume it's because CCC is managing more and the game doesn't process that stuff on it's end so it ends up spiking way up there. I mean that tweak run with vsync on half of the time I was over 60 fps and by a good margin.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I got another key to give away...first to pm me gets it.(nvidia SLi testing, must be some issues...)


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

Sry for double post, but I gotta bump this. CLUBSLi is giving out keys today to all members, and I got one. I'm gonna post the key...whoever gets it, gets it.

HERE IT IS:

G6SQ-6L2F-NMU6-BCZC

Download the client here:

http://badcompany2.ea.com/agegate


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2010)

... you just posted the key


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep..I don't need it, whoever tries it first...it's thiers!




I want this game to be the best it can...so...the more playing, the more bugs reported, the better!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

wished i could get it in time but i might just buy the game


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

try it, brandon! take my extra key, pls!


----------



## Fulger (Feb 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ...the more playing, the more bugs reported, the better!



that's the way it should be....but do you remember battlefield 2? EA done nothing about tons of bugs....

i sure hope the full version will have all the bugs removed....until then i'll just enjoy 50fps on any card i can put my hands on:|


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2010)

Fulger said:


> that's the way it should be....but do you remember battlefield 2? EA done nothing about tons of bugs....
> 
> i sure hope the full version will have all the bugs removed....until then i'll just enjoy 50fps on any card i can put my hands on:|



I love the spelling of Favorites !


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the beta so far and it gets better everytime I play it.

But I kindof want to see how the Retail release is.  It doesn't run too bad for me though on medium, but I'd like it to run better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2010)

JUDOHAWK said:


> I like the beta so far and it gets better everytime I play it.
> 
> But I kindof want to see how the Retail release is.  It doesn't run too bad for me though on medium, but I'd like it to run better.



You should fill out your system specs.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn I caved and bought it just so I could play the beta


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Damn I caved and bought it just so I could play the beta



Good choice, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good choice, it's a lot of fun.



I've taken to using the m24 the most. Will our stats be carried over to the retail version ?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I've taken to using the m24 the most. Will our stats be carried over to the retail version ?



I doubt that. I've never seen that before.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I doubt that. I've never seen that before.



Ah alright well I'l just go kill myself. 

On a lighter note it says I need 10 million points to unlock the red dot scope ? Is that deliberate since it's a beta.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Ah alright well I'l just go kill myself.
> 
> On a lighter note it says I need 10 million points to unlock the red dot scope ? Is that deliberate since it's a beta.



Yes.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Yes.



For the love of christ  I picked up a gun that had a red dot scope as well


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

you can get a red dot for engie pretty fast-like. im lvl 7 and have had it for 2-3 levels


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> you can get a red dot for engie pretty fast-like. im lvl 7 and have had it for 2-3 levels



You got 10 million as an engie


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

House invasion D:



digibucc said:


> you can get a red dot for engie pretty fast-like. im lvl 7 and have had it for 2-3 levels



He was talking about Recon.



DrPepper said:


> You got 10 million as an engie



Engineer, Assault and Medic can unlock RDS in the beta. Recon can't.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 11, 2010)

Red dot for Recon is useless.

Btw, did any notice that its not possible to go inside the last house (first def base) through the proof?

I blew off the proof and tried to get in like I used to, but it didn't let me, kept pulling me back.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Red dot for Recon is useless.
> 
> Btw, did any notice that its not possible to go inside the last house (first def base) through the proof?
> 
> I blew off the proof and tried to get in like I used to, but it didn't let me, kept pulling me back.



Prove it! (ha ha, get it? you said "proof" instead of roof )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Red dot for Recon is useless.
> 
> Btw, did any notice that its not possible to go inside the last house (first def base) through the proof?
> 
> I blew off the proof and tried to get in like I used to, but it didn't let me, kept pulling me back.



Probably to stop exploiters.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Red dot for Recon is useless.
> 
> Btw, did any notice that its not possible to go inside the last house (first def base) through the proof?
> 
> I blew off the proof and tried to get in like I used to, but it didn't let me, kept pulling me back.



What is proof and what is clup?
Aw typo, though the clup in sig is bad


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Red dot for Recon is useless.
> 
> Btw, did any notice that its not possible to go inside the last house (first def base) through the proof?
> 
> I blew off the proof and tried to get in like I used to, but it didn't let me, kept pulling me back.



I wouldn't say useless... The QBU-88 is technically a DMR (Designated Marksmen Rifle), A dot sight may go good with it (Although I prefer the x4 optical zoom with it). If the shotguns can use the dot sight it may not be as useless as you think.

Has anyone noticed how many people play Recon just to get access to C4? I have seen so many Recons with shotguns it is amazing... Don't they know that a shotgun on assault would render the same result? I mean unless they really like motion-sensors.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like proof and clup, what's so wrong about tat . Up for techpower up, if you know what I mean.

Shotgun is good for close-combat anyway, i wouldn't aim before I shot.

Yeah, I'm usually play Assault for C4s instead of Recon because I can recharged my C4s at will.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I wouldn't say useless... The QBU-88 is technically a DMR (Designated Marksmen Rifle), A dot sight may go good with it (Although I prefer the x4 optical zoom with it). If the shotguns can use the dot sight it may not be as useless as you think.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how many people play Recon just to get access to C4? I have seen so many Recons with shotguns it is amazing... Don't they know that a shotgun on assault would render the same result? I mean unless they really like motion-sensors.



EXCUSE ME I really like motion sensors.  I even have the pin for it and everything.  Ok well I just wanted to get the pin so I spammed them like no tomorrow, but they are important!  IMO though, if you can throw a motion mine, you can see the enemy, and he can shoot you...  and your dead.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

i like recon. It's easier to sneak around in that.
plus, i like mortar strike


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

Recon are evil.



Is it me or is Recon harder to kill? I have to shoot more shotgun rounds to kill them than any other class.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Is it me or is Recon harder to kill? I have to shoot more shotgun rounds to kill them than any other class.



really though.  it doesn't make sense, but it does seem i need to unload more to kill recon than any other.  I had noticed and disregarded it, thinking bah it's just my weird mind working...

and it may be, but that someone else thought the same thing....


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

seriously though, Blowing up the mcoms with c4 is sooo cheap.

I'm glad there are going to be many more game modes than this


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> really though.  it doesn't make sense, but it does seem i need to unload more to kill recon than any other.  I had noticed and disregarded it, thinking bah it's just my weird mind working...
> 
> and it may be, but that someone else thought the same thing....



Do you think it's a bug? Or... intentional?



Scrizz said:


> seriously though, Blowing up the mcoms with c4 is sooo cheap.
> 
> I'm glad there are going to be many more game modes than this



Yes, it's annoying but then again it forces the team to *actually defend* the stations (which most don't). First base, point B? Just shoot the ATV's driver. Point A? Just have the team defend it instead of strolling around the woods near the enemy spawn letting them sneak past them.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I like proof and clup, what's so wrong about tat . Up for techpower up, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Shotgun is good for close-combat anyway, i wouldn't aim before I shot.
> 
> Yeah, I'm usually play Assault for C4s instead of Recon because I can recharged my C4s at will.



Oh now i get it, forgive you are


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Do you think it's a bug? Or... intentional?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's annoying but then again it forces the team to *actually defend* the stations (which most don't). First base, point B? Just shoot the ATV's driver. Point A? Just have the team defend it instead of strolling around the woods near the enemy spawn letting them sneak past them.



obviously you haven't played against someone using the cheap tactics.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone playing with headphones? Thoughts on audio for those that do? I find things a bit...odd. Maybe I need new cans. Any recommendations?


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> obviously you haven't played against someone using the cheap tactics.



Obviously you assume a lot. As someone who actually defends the stations I can say it makes little difference. They just keep coming with ATVs to B and I keep shooting them. That easy. Obviously I can't be in two places at the same time so I need a team with half a brain to defend A. How hard is it to keep the enemy *out* of the house? Unless they destroy it, but that's Destruction 2.0, not C4. But then again a team with half a brain is rarer than you'd think.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I wouldn't say useless... The QBU-88 is technically a DMR (Designated Marksmen Rifle), A dot sight may go good with it (Although I prefer the x4 optical zoom with it). If the shotguns can use the dot sight it may not be as useless as you think.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how many people play Recon just to get access to C4? I have seen so many Recons with shotguns it is amazing... Don't they know that a shotgun on assault would render the same result? I mean unless they really like motion-sensors.



You can use the RDS with the Q88 in the beta. It's only a matter of equipping the RDS with the assault kit and loading the Tompson with assault. Then making sure the Recon kit is loaded with nothing selected in the same column as the RDS..  pick the Q88 and you're golden.

I need to play with it more.. for close combat it works well but anything longer than 100m and it's pretty useless compared to the 4x. IMO the 4x is MONEY with the Q88 but the RDS makes the Q88 much more mobile (since it scopes so quickly) and the stopping power is impressive. 



rpsgc said:


> Do you think it's a bug? Or... intentional?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's annoying but then again it forces the team to *actually defend* the stations (which most don't). First base, point B? Just shoot the ATV's driver. Point A? Just have the team defend it instead of strolling around the woods near the enemy spawn letting them sneak past them.



It's a bug. DICE is changing the damage needed to blow the MCOM via C4. Expect to use about 12-15 C4 if you choose that method. Using so few C4 defeats the game mechanic of arming and disarming explosives on the MCOM station. 

No point in arguing it. The tactic is lame and you might as well either use it while you can or learn to arm and defend the explosive like everyone else. 



cadaveca said:


> Anyone playing with headphones? Thoughts on audio for those that do? I find things a bit...odd. Maybe I need new cans. Any recommendations?



With the sound setup and headset I have in my sig I get pretty damn good reproduction. I hear footsteps, friendly chatter, enemy chatter, and when VOIP actually works it too sounds really good. If I use HI-FI or Headphone mode they both sound good.. good enough for me anyway. 

/mega post


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

im using a great set of cans and the sound is quite good. dice did a great job putting the audio together. im connected using the optical cable to an amp then to my cans so im getting the 5.1 digital track. probably the best sound effects ive heard in a game yet


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

what headphones? Do they have a mic? Let me know, and I'll pick up a set...I'm gonna be spending alot of time in this game, once I get things here at home sorted.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im using a great set of cans and the sound is quite good. dice did a great job putting the audio together. im connected using the optical cable to an amp then to my cans so im getting the 5.1 digital track. probably the best sound effects ive heard in a game yet



Which cans are you using?  .. they're not in your sig.



cadaveca said:


> what headphones? Do they have a mic? Let me know, and I'll pick up a set...I'm gonna be spending alot of time in this game, once I get things here at home sorted.



Are you looking for a set with or without a mic? As far as headsets with mics go I couldn't find anything better then the set I have now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/3/A40-Audio-System/


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 11, 2010)

Well Kurgan I filled out my system specs, I was going to do it along time ago but forgot. :/


LOL now they aren't showing up, back to usercp to figure this out. Or do they take awhile?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> http://www.astrogaming.com/products/detail/3/A40-Audio-System/



Ahh yes. I remember now. From what I see they are very comparable in terms of sound and build quality but the mixamp puts the A40s a bit above the senns.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok I think I fixed the system specs showing now. Didn't see the box that you have to change.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ahh yes. I remember now. From what I see they are very comparable in terms of sound and build quality but the mixamp puts the A40s a bit above the senns.



i love the senns. but i think you are right, the mixamp really does put this headset over the top. ive used it without the mixamp and they sound pretty damned good alone, but not as good as a senns. these were made with gamers in mind too which really shows. very high build quality. 

p.s. you wanna find a bc2 server? jump on my ts3 if you got a bit of time.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

are all you guys in the BC2 clubhouse.
i need to add more ppl to my friends list


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> are all you guys in the BC2 clubhouse.
> i need to add more ppl to my friends list



yes


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

yes


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's a bug.



Quote fail? I was talking about how Recon takes more rounds to kill than other classes.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i love the senns. but i think you are right, the mixamp really does put this headset over the top. ive used it without the mixamp and they sound pretty damned good alone, but not as good as a senns. these were made with gamers in mind too which really shows. very high build quality.
> 
> p.s. you wanna find a bc2 server? jump on my ts3 if you got a bit of time.



From what I read using the A40 mixamp with the Senns is pure magic. 

I'd love to play but I'm at work.. then I get to go tell the garage how they FV**ed up a $1000 brake job on my truck. :RAGE:



rpsgc said:


> Quote fail? I was talking about how Recon takes more rounds to kill than other classes.



Yeah it was a fail. 

I was referring to the C4 thing.. not the Recon damage issue.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys on the headphone info. They look nice too...I'll order a set, as the mic attached to the cans makes the deal for me...I'm using a USB condenser mic now that picks up alot of room noise too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks guys on the headphone info. They look nice too...I'll order a set, as the mic attached to the cans makes the deal for me...I'm using a USB condenser mic now that picks up alot of room noise too.



No problem. Both sets have noise canceling mics so that's covered. 

One more thing about the Senns.. is the impedance... they have 150ohm impedance and require a bit more punch to drive them properly vs other headsets (most are 30-50ohm) Since the PC350 is using the same driver as the HD595 ( a well respected set of cans) the difference in DAC is noticeable through these cans and driving them without the proper punch will leave them lacking bass. I bough my sound card specifically for these cans since it has a dedicated headphone amp built in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

maybe we should set up a time to play tonight. does 9:30pm eastern work for some people?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe we should set up a time to play tonight. does 9:30pm eastern work for some people?



Im in... I'll get on the TS3 server a bit before that though.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh wait i want in too, though no idea whens 9PM over here.
About that headphones everyone talking about, wow its awesome, too bad it costs 250, expensive!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

sounds good.  i'll probably be playing a bit earlier, maybe as early as 6EST...

eastern standard is -5:00 GMT ... so, 2:30AM GMT

edit: as far as headphones go - mine are SONY MDR-V600  , how horrible are they?
newegg rating is good, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are OK cans, I have a set here. The A40's are exspensive due to the add-in audio box, IMHO. That makes it worthwhile, to me, plus, if they sound good in this game, that's enough for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Has anyone noticed how many people play Recon just to get access to C4? I have seen so many Recons with shotguns it is amazing... Don't they know that a shotgun on assault would render the same result? I mean unless they really like motion-sensors.



People don't play Recon for the C4. The people who play Recon with a shotty are people like me, I absolutely hate hiding in the hills, so boring, so if I want mortar strike I load out with a shotgun and level that kit some. Once I have mortar strike I call it a day and go back to using Assault with a shotgun. I see a lot more people running Assault and shotgun, those few I see as Sniper, I know what they are doing.



Scrizz said:


> seriously though, Blowing up the mcoms with c4 is sooo cheap.
> 
> I'm glad there are going to be many more game modes than this



Thats part of the reason I don't like crates. It's a fun mode, but crates goal is to funnel you to the enemy, so wall glitching to better vantage points or other things is a massive tactic as it gives a huge advantage. Something like CTF, there isn't going to be walls to glitch and crap like that.



rpsgc said:


> Yes, it's annoying but then again it forces the team to *actually defend* the stations (which most don't). First base, point B? Just shoot the ATV's driver. Point A? Just have the team defend it instead of strolling around the woods near the enemy spawn letting them sneak past them.



Defending stations doesn't really achieve much. Lets say your at crate A of the 1st base defending. If you all huddle behind the bigger building, something like a simple tank shot, a grenade, or a n00b tube will literally kill like 5+ people. If you all hide behind the building then have a better shot at you than you do them, and you also just let the tanks shoot the building down.

Defense against ground and not leaving the area of the crates just leaves them susceptible to tanks and other vehicles. And huddling together makes it too easy to rack up kills. You huddle up and get hit by a tank shell, then 2 groups coming in on wheelers with C4, all the defenders are dead and they blow up the crates. The C4 is a broken mechanic they said they will fix, if done right there really isn't a good way to defend it, because you can't guard it too much from guys on foot or tanks own you.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

I never said anything about "huddling". You can hide in the trees on the left, on the building next to it or near the AT emplacement. As long as you keep an eye on the station.
Or you could do something really wild and unheard of, defend B? LOL  That's what I do, hell, if I don't do it no one else will. And sometimes that means sitting there all alone defeating wave after wave of enemy attackers while your team is still running around A even though it has been destroyed. Manning the Heavy MG on the under construction building or the AT emplacement? Nah! Nonsense.

Or when 3/4 (if not more) team mates are camping the Apache spawn to play with it while the stations are being attacked/destroyed. That's just not right.

That's why I can't wait to try other game modes. Who cares about the C4, learn and adapt. I'm just tired of dumb (or in that case, selfish) team mates. Unfortunately, unlike the C4, there's no fix for that.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

right....
obviously you haven't been sniped while at the HMG or the AT.
Thise are usually the things i go after when I attack.
snipe the at guy, then mortar strike the contruction building


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 11, 2010)

And how is that an excuse not to defend B...?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

we're not talking about defending B.
we're talking about how cheap the C4 tactic is.
There's only so much you can do when they're calling mortar strikes and UAVs on you.
not to mention the tanks and nades.
B usually get's taken when I'm dead.

Kurgan has it right.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I wouldn't say useless... The QBU-88 is technically a DMR (Designated Marksmen Rifle), A dot sight may go good with it (Although I prefer the x4 optical zoom with it). If the shotguns can use the dot sight it may not be as useless as you think.
> 
> Has anyone noticed how many people play Recon just to get access to C4? I have seen so many Recons with shotguns it is amazing... Don't they know that a shotgun on assault would render the same result? I mean unless they really like motion-sensors.



Any, not Assault Rifle picked in the Assault kit will automatically give you C4.  People use the shotgun with recon to have the C4, Motion mines, and the Ghellisuit (spelled wrong).  It helps you be all stealthy since you can see the enemy when they move and hide in the bushes.  I do this with the Thompson Sub.  By the time the Enemy know where I am, I have set the charge one, set C4 for the first group of guys, and hide in a bush like 20 feet away to watch the fun.

Red Dot for Recon will be usefull for some of the unlockable weapons like the M14, G3, and the VSS.  Though I will most likely use the 4x scope for the VSS.

And for the guy asking about why the Red Dot is unlockable for the other kits.  They did not block the item itself for recon, they set a limit to the level of unlocks for each kit to like 5.  The Red Dot for the others just comes up earlier.  Recon got the 12x and 4x scopes first is all.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, that body LOOL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

The body was stuck by the head and still fully animated with ragdoll effects, I lol'd


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG HE'S WALLHACKING! HE CAN SEE OUT THE OTHER SIDE!

lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 12, 2010)

He wants buttseck .

My game just CTD this morning. I logged into a server that have ping under <50, but it's still lag for some reason. Maybe, because other people are lagging? I died in the tank + lags = CTD i guess?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 12, 2010)

even with a low lat, if it's full 32 or close it can lag a bit.  it may be more processing than latency, but that's my opinion.

and i had a few ctds yesterday , first time in a week or so. then i restarted and they were gone for 2hrs or so. then i stopped playing. not sure what caused them


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> even with a low lat, if it's full 32 or close it can lag a bit.  it may be more processing than latency, but that's my opinion.
> 
> and i had a few ctds yesterday , first time in a week or so. then i restarted and they were gone for 2hrs or so. then i stopped playing. not sure what caused them



The only time I've ctd was when I had the sound quality set to High in the settings.ini file. 

From what I read on the UK BF Forum we could see  patch very soon. 



			
				BC2 DEV said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by MikaelKalms
> The rendering programmer is making patch preparations. We should get one out (some perf improvements and compatibility fixes) this week. That is, unless something huge and unforeseen shows up tomorrow.
> 
> I had ideally hoped to have had a patch out yesterday, but we were finding several bad crashes in the singleplayer game, which took something like 3 full days of attention from almost all the dev team.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> I never said anything about "huddling". You can hide in the trees on the left, on the building next to it or near the AT emplacement. As long as you keep an eye on the station.
> Or you could do something really wild and unheard of, defend B? LOL  That's what I do, hell, if I don't do it no one else will. And sometimes that means sitting there all alone defeating wave after wave of enemy attackers while your team is still running around A even though it has been destroyed. Manning the Heavy MG on the under construction building or the AT emplacement? Nah! Nonsense.
> 
> Or when 3/4 (if not more) team mates are camping the Apache spawn to play with it while the stations are being attacked/destroyed. That's just not right.
> ...



B is beyond easy to C4. I can have B C4'd before anyone can really get there to setup defense. Set all your C4 on the back of a 4 wheeler, jump over the fence on the left side of the cement, right down into the hole dont even have to stop that back wall stops you pretty well, C4 is on the back, and boom does the dynamite.

I'm not trying to say defending the crates is bad, it's the only option there is. What I am trying to say is that people need to be up a bit farther also keeping the tanks busy and destroying them, can't just let them sit up there and constantly lob in death. Any match where that 1st set of crates is properly defended, those trees by A won't even be there to hide in. And if they are, those trees are more beneficial to attackers than they are to defense really.

But I agree, never been a fan of crates, can't wait for CTF.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> LOL
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/BFBC2Game 2010-02-11 22-14-41-59.jpg



Why don't you pull your head out of your... wall?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The body was stuck by the head and still fully animated with ragdoll effects, I lol'd



I get that in F.e.a.r. a lot. They flop all over.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What I am trying to say is that people need to be up a bit farther also keeping the tanks busy and destroying them, can't just let them sit up there and constantly lob in death. Any match where that 1st set of crates is properly defended, those trees by A won't even be there to hide in. And if they are, those trees are more beneficial to attackers than they are to defense really.



Sure... but someone needs to stay behind because the enemy can, and will, sneak past them and plant a charge.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 12, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Or when 3/4 (if not more) team mates are camping the Apache spawn to play with it while the stations are being attacked/destroyed. That's just not right.



You should see them run when an attacker like me runs down jumps in the silly Bradley and instant triple kills,So sad some of them that do get the Apache usually just crash it right after take off.

As for round one site B I use my trusty AT mines a lot. It is up to your teammates to give covering fire while you plant them that is the pain.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 12, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> It is up to your teammates to give covering fire while you plant them that is the pain.



And painful it is.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

Buying Bc2 Right Now. Steammmmmmmmm.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Buying Bc2 Right Now. Steammmmmmmmm.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579

Join us!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Sure... but someone needs to stay behind because the enemy can, and will, sneak past them and plant a charge.



Completely agree, it requires people up front, people guarding crates, and people watching the back, too bad most people don't know what team work is, and thats why it's just too easy to C4, even a half good team doesn't have the back covered, or they might but then they aren't covering something else, 1 weakness is all thats needed since 1 person can pop a crate in about 5 seconds.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Completely agree, it requires people up front, people guarding crates, and people watching the back, too bad most people don't know what team work is, and thats why it's just too easy to C4, even a half good team doesn't have the back covered, or they might but then they aren't covering something else, 1 weakness is all thats needed since 1 person can pop a crate in about 5 seconds.



Sometimes no one stays behind, other times a few stay (insufficient numbers). Rarely do I get a team that does 50/50. Although when that happens most, if not all, stick to A and... yes, you guessed it: they don't defend B


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I am glad this is true, but the Mortar Strike does no damage to the Met com boxes.  It is also really hard to bring a building down with it; however, the UAV drone will eat a building up.  Most of the teams I am on simply ignore the UAV drone.  Since I am usually the only one spotting and shooting at it, I tend to get killed by it fairly often on some games.

Also note, killing someone while you are still parachuting is +30 bonus for Parachute kill.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad that it doesn't. If it did then the game would really become a camping-fest with the Attacking team camping the hills as Recon, spamming Mortar Strikes on the stations *shivers*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any new screens with the PC high rez textures yet?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Any new screens with the PC high rez textures yet?



pc high res textures?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> pc high res textures?



Yeah. The textures you see in the beta are at the lowest settings for testing. The textures in the final game will be MUCH higher.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah. The textures you see in the beta are at the lowest settings for testing. The textures in the final game will be MUCH higher.



sweet.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

You know, the only other game I can remember wanting this badly was ES IV: Oblivion


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You know, the only other game I can remember wanting this badly was ES IV: Oblivion



I can't wait for this game.. Oh, how I can't wait. Be fun. More maps too.. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

yea and the different modes and what not. i dont even think i will bother with the single player


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea and the different modes and what not. i dont even think i will bother with the single player



You mean there's a Single Player?  

They can get their money's worth with just being multiplayer. IMHO of the game.


----------



## scope54 (Feb 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah. The textures you see in the beta are at the lowest settings for testing. The textures in the final game will be MUCH higher.



hate to burst your bubble but they will be a little bit better: 

@repi so the PC beta does not have the high rez textures in yet?

@vp2008 No, not something you want to or can patch in. Even though the 'high' texture detail mode isn't really that much higher, a bit


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope the campaign is longer then MW2. That was way short. I enjoyed it, but was disappointed in length. 
I just hope these guys don't do the same.These massive files and short campaigns irk me. Guess we will find
out in a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea and the different modes and what not. i dont even think i will bother with the single player



Actually from what I gather, the Single Player is pretty good story and about 14 to 17 hours long to complete.  I can image it would be something nice to play around with when their are server, internet, or any other reason I can't play online.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah. The textures you see in the beta are at the lowest settings for testing. The textures in the final game will be MUCH higher.



They outta, because they are looking like a oil painting to not say much much worse.



boise49ers said:


> I hope the campaign is longer then MW2. That was way short. I enjoyed it, but was disappointed in length.
> I just hope these guys don't do the same.These massive files and short campaigns irk me. Guess we will find
> out in a little over 2 weeks.



MW2 was over in a afternoon LOL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

anyone running this game in SLI ? whenever i exit the game it stays at a black screen and i have to reboot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea and the different modes and what not. i dont even think i will bother with the single player



I didn't play the SP on BC1 for like a year and a half, MP was too fun. I always joked about it and figured I would never play the SP, but I am glad I did, the SP campaign in the 1st game is a lot of fun. The guys in B company are hilarious.



scope54 said:


> hate to burst your bubble but they will be a little bit better:
> 
> @repi so the PC beta does not have the high rez textures in yet?
> 
> @vp2008 No, not something you want to or can patch in. Even though the 'high' texture detail mode isn't really that much higher, a bit



The game already looks very good, I don't think anyone is looking for that much more, the biggest issue right now is the shrubbery (did you say a shrubbery?!!!), it's pretty flat looking and the textures are very blocky. Everything else I am happy with, if they only fix 1 thing and thats it, then I am sold.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you guys know if we can cancel the preorder from steam?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1223-QROC-4460

I'm not sure though.

Why would you want to cancel anyway? It's such a good game.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 13, 2010)

you can cancel steam pre-orders before release day.
I did with STO to buy BC2 ... best decision


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

So guys, question.  I ran Fraps while playing the beta and would see my fps go as low as 23 or so and alot of times would go back upto 30 or higher.But not that much higher , parachuting in I saw around 40 45, then on the ground the highest I would see would be like 34 or so.  This was in a server with probably about 26 people though.  With a resolution of 1680x1050 with pretty much everything on medium.

But I'm wondering, taking into account my specs, if that's good performance.  Because I'm hoping the retail version runs better, because if not I don't think I'll buy it.  Atleast not until I upgrade to a quad or something.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 13, 2010)

make sure hbao is off, and AA is 2 or maybe 4x.
for your system , I would say that is decent performance but with some tweaking you should be able to keep it around 30, maybe even higher.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

Hbao is off, and I'm using DX9 :S  So AA is whatever it is, don't even think it works.  It seems like my rig should be getting better, but it's probably my processor.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 13, 2010)

And you only have 2GB of RAM.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

I suppose, but I'm pretty sure when running the game I havn't hit my 2GB max so I don't see how that would have a major affect.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

What resolution are you gaming at?


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

It's in my post higher up >_>

But I even tried a smaller res probably a week ago, and there seemed to be almost no difference. I guess I could run Fraps and test. But It seems like my CPU is limiting me.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got done testing at 1280x800 instead of 1680x1050, yea. No difference at all aside from looking ugly haha.  I think it even ran a bit worse, the framerate seemed to be less stable.  

This time though I tested after a fresh system restart and the fps was a bit better, and the server this time was pretty much full(probably 31 players).  And I saw lots of times where it hit about 35, and the low seemed to be around 25.  Seems to be my processor I guess, but who knows.  I've heard people with better rigs getting about the same or worse performance.  So I'm hoping it runs better in the retail version. I still think I might wait until it comes out to decide if I want to buy it though.


Edit: just incase I forgot, the FPS does go upto mid 40s, you know when there is absolutely no action and when I'm parachuting in.  Just thought I'd add that since I said it hit 35, when there were times it did go higher.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah it's all over the board, but from what I've seen on the BC2 forums, it seems ATI is getting hit the hardest now, but they also have cards that attain some of the best performance. I don't know what the HD4830 compares to, but you might go over there and see if it matches other users.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc-beta/

Also here's some more info for ATI users on that same forum: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ny-2-pc-beta/889064-fps-advice-ati-users.html


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

I have my HD4830 with a memory overclock and a core overclock of 700mhz.  Apparently that puts it close to the performance of a stock HD4850.  But you still have to take into account that it's missing shaders and OCing won't change that. But I get pretty good performance in pretty much every game.

Thanks though for the link, I'll look around there.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

A lot of users are claiming healthy FPS increases by using CCC for AA/AF and tweaking the settings ini, removing hbao, if it helps them, let's hope it can help a few of you guys here. Definitely worth a shot if you feel the game is unplayable as-is or you want more performance.

Do keep in mind this beta isn't optimized nor does it seem they are planning to patch it again, one more at most...they have already stated (or tweeted...lol) that they're more focused on the final product than the beta at this point, but they are giving the server-side some more attention yet.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's maybe your CPU, I have an 8800GT (performance quite similar with 4830) with core i7 920 @ 3.8GHz, and it's running smoothly in DX9 mode, medium setting and same res as yours.

The game renders a very big maps with alot of physics effects, and those physics run on CPUs.


----------



## scope54 (Feb 13, 2010)

is anyone else getting a stutter in dx10/11 mode, something like the FC2 stutter. Like if i go to dx9 mode the stutter goes away.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 13, 2010)

scope54 said:


> is anyone else getting a stutter in dx10/11 mode, something like the FC2 stutter. Like if i go to dx9 mode the stutter goes away.



I do get stutter sometimes, could it be the same?


----------



## scope54 (Feb 13, 2010)

maybe, I think the anti aliasing causes it, which would explain why it doesnt happen in dx9 mode.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

I really dont get stuttering but i know i get some low fps sometimes in the game, how do you run in dx9 mode my freind


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

Try running with HBAO off if you're not already. Minimal changes noticable, you really have to take time too look to see a difference, yet you gain a healthy boost in FPS and overall smoothness...I usually don't experience stuttering after turning hbao off. And I'm running 40-50fps average with a single GTX260 @ 1920x1080, 4xAA, 16xAF, hbao off rest high.

If you want DX9 just go into My Documents\BFBC2beta\settings.ini   ...it should be something similar to that. Though I've also read some people having issues taking DXRender (or whatever that line is titled) off of auto and actually attaining worse performance...and yet others see increases going to 9. Doesn't hurt to mess around and see what works best for ya.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

I run the same setup as Kurah, except that I am Team Red.  Some of the settings are disabled.  Textures have been confirmed as not working.  Definitely turn HBAO off.  I also highly recommend you never run it in DX9 mode.  It is time to let it die, but that is me. lol

Also for the Folders.  Turn off the Folder client when you play.  It doesn't really effect frame rate too bad, but it will make buildings, towers, and some other stuff that is suppose to be in the background blink.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

how do you ensure it is running in dx10 mode?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 13, 2010)

EVGA Precision (Riva tuner) shows the DX version.

DX9 looks as good as DX10.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 13, 2010)

JUDOHAWK said:


> I suppose, but I'm pretty sure when running the game I havn't hit my 2GB max so I don't see how that would have a major affect.



If your using a 1gb card and a 32 bit OS then you'd be right. If you had a 64 bit OS you'd be wrong. Been there. Done that. Got the bumper sticker to prove it.

I went from XP to Vista x64 SP1. Even with Vista's "worse performance" I got better and more consistent frame rates in the game I played when I did it as I also increased memory to 4GB from 2GB.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> EVGA Precision (Riva tuner) shows the DX version.
> 
> DX9 looks as good as DX10.



how do i check that in game?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on the game.  Most games now will try to run in DX10 mode first, if it is not available, switch to DX9.  You can also use the same trick people use to force a game to run in DX9, but change the setting to be DX10 instead.

And I have played the same game in both DX9 and DX10 within the same day.  There is definitely a noticeable difference.

I am not sure off hand how to verify this in game other than simply assuming it is running in DX10 because it is available.  I would check with tweakguide.com to see if they can verify it in game.  I am sure there is a way.  I have gotten use to spot the graphics difference in the modes when the settings are all on high.  The smoke gives it away.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 13, 2010)

waiting for release date... bored now... level 11... everything possible unlocked.... hmmmmmmmmm

but still anxiously waiting for release date... will be good with new maps and new vehicles


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

The Conquest maps look great.  A fair amount of Urban combat which everyone loves.

I think the effective range of hand grenades is kinda nurfed.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

Just hit lvl 5. Gosh, I'm ready for release!


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wanted to cancel the preorder b/c I got the Barnes&Nobles $19.99 deal.  Don't know if it will ship though.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If your using a 1gb card and a 32 bit OS then you'd be right. If you had a 64 bit OS you'd be wrong. Been there. Done that. Got the bumper sticker to prove it.
> 
> I went from XP to Vista x64 SP1. Even with Vista's "worse performance" I got better and more consistent frame rates in the game I played when I did it as I also increased memory to 4GB from 2GB.



I'm on 32bit XP.

Besides, even if I wanted to add more memory. I really can't right now.  My mobo is a cheap 50 dollar Gigabyte board with 2 memory slots.  And I'm not going to rebuy another 4 GBs of DDR2 with the price it is now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I wanted to cancel the preorder b/c I got the Barnes&Nobles $19.99 deal.  Don't know if it will ship though.



My friend had his money returned, didn't get it. 

Here are the settings use that get me 120-130FPS constant. During heavy action it dips into the 70-80's but then its right back up to 120-130.


```
[WindowSettings]
Width=1680
Height=1050
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=custom
VoipEnable=true
[Graphics]
Effects=low
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=low
Overgrowth=low
Undergrowth=low
StaticObjects=low
Terrain=low
Shadows=low
Bloom=false
HSAO=false
MSAA=0
Water=low
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=9
Aniso=0
Detail=low
```


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Try running with HBAO off if you're not already. Minimal changes noticable, you really have to take time too look to see a difference, yet you gain a healthy boost in FPS and overall smoothness...I usually don't experience stuttering after turning hbao off. And I'm running 40-50fps average with a single GTX260 @ 1920x1080, 4xAA, 16xAF, hbao off rest high.
> 
> If you want DX9 just go into My Documents\BFBC2beta\settings.ini   ...it should be something similar to that. Though I've also read some people having issues taking DXRender (or whatever that line is titled) off of auto and actually attaining worse performance...and yet others see increases going to 9. Doesn't hurt to mess around and see what works best for ya.



I turned HBAO off because of reading this thread so much, its cool. I get great performance but my eyes can tell when im below 60 and even 80 fps in this game, from fragments flying off walls


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 13, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> my eyes can tell when im below 60 and even 80 fps in this game, from fragments flying off walls



you play on a 60hz lcd screen? just being arguemental, but you really cant tell anything above 60fps on a standard lcd
EDIT: you have a 75hz screen... no worries ... good eyes then


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

I can definitely tell a difference between 60Hz and above. Makes a big difference in fast paced games like Quake. An affordable 120Hz LCD needs to come out!!!


----------



## 7.62 (Feb 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> My friend had his money returned, didn't get it.
> 
> Here are the settings use that get me 120-130FPS constant. During heavy action it dips into the 70-80's but then its right back up to 120-130.
> 
> ...



Im sure you get 120 fps, but you might as well be playing pong with those settings


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Science:  The human eye is only capable of perceiving between 50 and 70 FPS for the vast majority of the human race.  Frame rate and refresh rate are different things, though they can get confused at times.

Personal Opinion:  If I am going to drop $XXX on my system, I want the graphics to be the best they can be with no compromise until pushing further drops frame low enough to notice shutter or improved quality is next to impossible to see during gameplay.

120 FPS is pointless.  So is a refresh rate above 75Hz for video games.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> how do i check that in game?



It's the OSD/Monitoring function. The thing that shows FPS, GPU clock, temp and stuffs when you're running 3d apps.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Science:  The human eye is only capable of perceiving between 50 and 70 FPS for the vast majority of the human race.  Frame rate and refresh rate are different things, though they can get confused at times.
> 
> Personal Opinion:  If I am going to drop $XXX on my system, I want the graphics to be the best they can be with no compromise until pushing further drops frame low enough to notice shutter or improved quality is next to impossible to see during gameplay.
> 
> 120 FPS is pointless.  So is a refresh rate above 75Hz for video games.



bullshit. Science proved long ago the human eye can see well beyond 250 frames per second - that was just the fastest they could go at the time when they tested it (USAF)

I can see the difference upto 120Hz/120FPS, at least i could on my old CRT monitor. Dunno about higher, since i've never used a screen that could go higher.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's the OSD/Monitoring function. The thing that shows FPS, GPU clock, temp and stuffs when you're running 3d apps.



can rivatuner do it, or just EVGA precision?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 14, 2010)

It's Riva Tuner. EVGA decided to combine it with their Precision long time ago.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 14, 2010)

7.62 said:


> Im sure you get 120 fps, but you might as well be playing pong with those settings



 All that matters are pts.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> bullshit. Science proved long ago the human eye can see well beyond 250 frames per second - that was just the fastest they could go at the time when they tested it (USAF)
> 
> I can see the difference up to 120Hz/120FPS, at least i could on my old CRT monitor. Dunno about higher, since i've never used a screen that could go higher.



Both Wrong:  The human visual system does not see in terms of frames; it works with a continuous flow of light/information. If the image is switching between black and white each frame, then this image will appear to flicker when the pattern is shown at rates slower than 100 frames per second. In other words, the flicker-fusion point, where the eyes see gray instead of flickering tends to be around 60 Hz. However, for fast moving objects, frame rates may need to be even higher to avoid judder (non-smooth motion) artifacts. And the retinal fusion point can vary in different people, as well as depending on lighting conditions.

Although human vision has no "frame rate", it may be possible to investigate the consequences of changes in frame rate for human observers. The most famous example may be the wagon-wheel effect, a form of aliasing in time, where a spinning wheel suddenly appears to change direction when its speed approaches the frame rate of the image capture/reproduction system.

As given in the example of an 1 black and 1 white image alternating, you will still see the light at 100+ FPS, but it will appear grey to you.  Another good example is all light bulbs flicker, but they flicker at a frequency so high, your brain never registers it off state cause it is looking for light, not lack there of.

Another thing many may not know is the first generation or 2 of LCD HD TV's, monitors, and the first CRT to boast 120Hz were not quite true.  An industry trick is to use a Frame Repeater.  This will show every single frame twice instead of once thus a 60Hz monitor can almost be a 120Hz one.  The frame repeat gives the eye and brain more time to process the information, thus creating a view that appears smoother and more accurate.

Fun fact - all SD TV is broadcast at 24 FPS and most HD broadcast are at 72 FPS.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fun fact - all SD TV is broadcast at 24 FPS and most HD broadcast are at 72 FPS.



Just for clarification does CRT monitors fall under the "SD TV" category?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Just for clarification does CRT monitors fall under the "SD TV" category?



Yes.  And while the unit is capability of better, cable broadcasts simply transmit at 24 FPS for SD Television.  Connect it to a source that will actually push it to the limit and they will do better.  It is mainly why your old PS2 look so much smoother than your TV channels when you first starting gaming on it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 14, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Just for clarification does CRT monitors fall under the "SD TV" category?



A CRT monitor wouldn't, some of those can do crazy high resolutions, much different than an old tubed TV. HD = High Def which a CRT defineatly can do, just doesn't do the wide aspect angle.


----------



## Fulger (Feb 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A CRT monitor wouldn't, some of those can do crazy high resolutions, much different than an old tubed TV. HD = High Def which a CRT defineatly can do, just doesn't do the wide aspect angle.



totally true, i had a 15" zenith monitor in 2000 and that little fella' could do 1920*1080...but looked squeezed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Both Wrong:  The human visual system does not see in terms of frames; it works with a continuous flow of light/information. If the image is switching between black and white each frame, then this image will appear to flicker when the pattern is shown at rates slower than 100 frames per second. In other words, the flicker-fusion point, where the eyes see gray instead of flickering tends to be around 60 Hz. However, for fast moving objects, frame rates may need to be even higher to avoid judder (non-smooth motion) artifacts. And the retinal fusion point can vary in different people, as well as depending on lighting conditions.
> 
> Although human vision has no "frame rate", it may be possible to investigate the consequences of changes in frame rate for human observers. The most famous example may be the wagon-wheel effect, a form of aliasing in time, where a spinning wheel suddenly appears to change direction when its speed approaches the frame rate of the image capture/reproduction system.
> 
> ...



Film has always been displayed that way. Games do not produce the same style image as movies do and you know it. As you said "Frame Repeating" in movies and not games. This is why frames per second are so important and you know this judging by your past comments so why do you deny that there is a vast difference between 60fps and 120fps when you CAN see a difference.......in games.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Film has always been displayed that way. Games do not produce the same style image as movies do and you know it. As you said "Frame Repeating" in movies and not games. This is why frames per second are so important and you know this judging by your past comments so why do you deny that there is a vast difference between 60fps and 120fps when you CAN see a difference.......in games.



They are basically the same.  Movies are a stream of pre-rendered frames.  Games simply render those frames on the fly because the user has direct influence on what should be shown.  Once the information hits your monitor, it is all the same to it.

Frame repeaters were not just for movies.  It is built into the monitor/TV itself.  It will duplicate frames regardless of the source.  While it can help some images, it will serve no purpose in others.  The main purpose of the frame repeat was not to boost frame rate, but to reduce motion blur.  As you state, this is an issue games do not have because it usually only pops up when frame rate is too low or the image is being upscaled.

And for now I will stand by my statement, though I was wrong about their not being a difference.  Looking all the information I have recently, I would have to say playing a game at 120 FPS should smooth the gameplay out and make things appear more fluid.  I would rather have my game on higher graphic settings at 60 for myself, because really smooth crap is still crap.

Funfact - Some people say a display with a limit on frequency rate of 60Hz cannot produce a video higher than 60 FPS.  That is bullshit.

Funfact - The CRT's with frame repeaters were only done in test models.  They were never sold because they caused more problems than they solved.  Improvements in the CRT tech also made the need for it obsolete.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Funfact - Some people say a display with a frequency rate of 60Hz cannot produce a video higher than 60 FPS.  That is bullshit.


 Care to explain? Also what would you call tearing?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Care to explain? Also what would you call tearing?



The following only relates to LCD's.

Honestly not too clear on it yet.  From what I gather actually frame rate has more to do with pixel response time because that is how quickly a pixel can change from Black to white and back again.  The slowest this occurs limits the refresh rate.  The actual refresh rate is how often the monitor completes a full cycle of illumination.

**After this is where I am not sure.

A monitor does not have to complete a full refresh cycle to change the color of the pixels.  Changing from say red to pink is a lot faster than Black to white and changing colors is a more real world example as games rarely change a section of a rendered image from black to white.  As such, the display can change the pixels as needed faster than its fixed refresh rate thus giving you more than 60 FPS on a monitor that cycles illumination 60 times a second.

Normally your monitor will change the pixel colors a often as possible.  This can be beyond its refresh rate, but this creates the tearing issue.  When you monitor does finish a full refresh cycle, what it had buffered at the beginning of its current cycle and what is currently in the buffer may be different.  This greatly increases the possibility of tearing.  V-Sync corrects this by forcing the GPU to wait for the monitor's cycle to buffer the next image and why V-Sync will reduce frame rate in any game, but it does prevent tearing from occurring due to this issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

this is where CRTs have advantage over LCDs.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Can someone confirm some thing for me.  Does high definition ambient occlusion (HDAO) in the settings only apply to DX11?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 14, 2010)

I got 409,000 totaly pionts and almost in the top 10,000 again. In the beta alone ive already gottent 1800 kills Lol.....


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Can someone confirm some thing for me.  Does high definition ambient occlusion (HDAO) in the settings only apply to DX11?



Nope it works in DX9 as well I think.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2010)

If they could of figured out how to get CRTs as thin as LCDs or OLEDs then we wouldn't need the complexities of Large PCBs where there are physical pixels. Than say a beam array. Only thing i Say CRTs would need is a EM shield near Inductive Components such as speakers (Magnets are Inductive)

The only thing i say has gotten Close to the CRT is the DLP from Texas Instruments.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I got 409,000 totaly pionts and almost in the top 10,000 again. In the beta alone ive already gottent 1800 kills Lol.....



I am at 463K, also 1802 Kills LOL and position 6888


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 15, 2010)

Eh, not bad for 30 hours.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 15, 2010)

I got 420,000k now and in the top 9,500-8,000 so...

I mean i dont play much, and ive played for 38 hours Xd


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Got like 444k points with 25hrs play so far, haven't played this as much as I did the PS3 beta. Anyone on and up for some?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> If they could of figured out how to get CRTs as thin as LCDs or OLEDs then we wouldn't need the complexities of Large PCBs where there are physical pixels. Than say a beam array. Only thing i Say CRTs would need is a EM shield near Inductive Components such as speakers (Magnets are Inductive)
> 
> The only thing i say has gotten Close to the CRT is the DLP from Texas Instruments.



All display types have their strengths and weaknesses.  I have not seen in person a CRT that was released in the past few years, so I have no idea how they have developed, but I do know color accuracy and contrast are a inherent weakness of the tech.  While this means nothing to gaming, watching HD movies would suck.

Overall, I think OLEDs are going to be the standard in the future for small displays up to medium.  And I think Plasma will take over the large TV sizes around 50 and up.

I have no idea what my score is in BFBC2 Beta or how many I have killed.  I am quite sure it is no where near what you guys are doing cause I spend a lot of time working, school, homework, and now Star Ocean 4.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 15, 2010)

I finally caved and pre-ordered to get the beta because nowhere that i tried gave me a beta key oh well the game is good a bit different than what im normally used to but good


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

laughing man is... half right.

Yes, an LCD panel is not limited to 60FPS.

Yes, an LCD at 60Hz cant always produce 60FPS - thats how ghosting occurs, especially on older screens with crap response times. I believe 16ms comes out to 60Hz. Point is - response times can slow you down, they CANT speed you up. a 2ms TN film LCD is only 2ms grey to grey, the same is not true of all the other colors on it. If they suddenly threw it up to 120Hz, odds are you'd get ghosting again...

Yes, a 60Hz input can give more output - my screen for example has a 120Hz panel (according to google, not official specs) but only a 60Hz input - so it doubles the frames for me.

So while yes, you can get more frames than your refresh rate - they are not UNIQUE frames. They're re-used.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

where'd you pre-order from? steam and d2d will let you return before release if you want to.

but you don't want to.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I believe 16ms comes out to 60Hz. Point is - response times can slow you down, they CANT speed you up. a 2ms TN film LCD is only 2ms grey to grey, the same is not true of all the other colors on it.



I just want to say it pisses me off when a display that is 8ms, instead advertises it as 2ms GTG (Grey to Grey) which is a bullshit stat design to make the display look better to people who don't know better.

I also hate it when they multiply in contrast ratio with brightness level, so you get distorted crap from the contrast ratio like 50,000:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio.  This is also crap and the display is probably more like 5,000:1, which is still good, but they need to make other displays that are better look out dated.

And though I love them, LG does this a lot and need to stop.  They make great, high quality displays, but their business practices are stupid at times.

I really wish the industry would standardize some of the specs listed on these products.

Ok, I will stop about the display stuff now, sorry for all the off topic stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2010)

as its said there is no set standard for measuring response time, now if there was a standardized test that was to incorporate every aspect of the pixel transitioning between all possible color bands (Black White Color Gray, On and off) in a set amt of time at Vsync and Non Vsync Operating Frequencies then that would be a good measure of performance.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn it! I just got a monitor thats 2ms GTG. I have done an epic fail on myself!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it! I just got a monitor thats 2ms GTG. I have done an epic fail on myself!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049



they dont advertise the specs of anything but G2G. its still a good screen. my housemate has that screen, and its an identical panel/specs to mine. You will  it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it! I just got a monitor thats 2ms GTG. I have done an epic fail on myself!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049



Its a great monitor, no fail at all.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it! I just got a monitor thats 2ms GTG. I have done an epic fail on myself!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049



I've had that same monitor for about a year now, got it open box from newegg for about $170-180. Great monitor man, I love it! Makes BC2 Beta look very nice with the 1920x1080 and some AA and AF, can't go wrong!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone going to be up for a game or 2 in about 30 min (if anyone is still awake?)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2010)

Just pre-orderd my game with a friend. unfortunately, the store we ordered from couldn't supply us with beta keys but we paid £25 for the special edition pack (that comes with a few unlocks) instead of £35 what steam was charging.

@ that price I cant really complain.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 15, 2010)

Add me to your steam list everyone!
Steam ID: laodisso (game name is BC2 game name is disso, but steam name is johnnyfiive)

I just hit 7 this weekend, loving this game so much!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just added you.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn it! I just got a monitor thats 2ms GTG. I have done an epic fail on myself!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049



Why do you have banned under your nick?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> as its said there is no set standard for measuring response time, now if there was a standardized test that was to incorporate every aspect of the pixel transitioning between all possible color bands (Black White Color Gray, On and off) in a set amt of time at Vsync and Non Vsync Operating Frequencies then that would be a good measure of performance.



True and them pick the test they want because it will give extra cool looking results is crap.

P.S. That is a great monitor and the response time, while misleading is a none issue.  Almost all monitors will easily 8ms and under with no problem.

Anyone else besides me actually looking forward to the Single Player for BFBC2?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Anyone else besides me actually looking forward to the Single Player for BFBC2?



yes, i am for sure!  multiplayer is friggen awesome and all, but i like some story, etc sometimes 

looking forward...


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> True and them pick the test they want because it will give extra cool looking results is crap.
> 
> P.S. That is a great monitor and the response time, while misleading is a none issue.  Almost all monitors will easily 8ms and under with no problem.
> 
> Anyone else besides me actually looking forward to the Single Player for BFBC2?



Does Bad Company 2 even have a story or anything?.

I'm assuming it's like Battlefield 2 or Unreal Tournaments Single player, where its just a random match with bots.(and the main focus is the MP.)


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Does Bad Company 2 even have a story or anything?.
> 
> I'm assuming it's like Battlefield 2 or Unreal Tournaments Single player, where its just a random match with bots.(and the main focus is the MP.)



no bad company 1 and 2 have much more of a story than matches with bots.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Just added you.



added you! this game is taking me a bit to get used to havent played battlefield in a while mainlt been playing COD series


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no bad company 1 and 2 have much more of a story than matches with bots.



i'm more interested than ever before now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no bad company 1 and 2 have much more of a story than matches with bots.



That's very interesting, definitely need to check it out.

The MP is very well done in Bad Company 2, so i hope they put as much effort into the SP as they did with it's online.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 15, 2010)

BC1's story mode was alot of fun, and it looks like BC2s story will be better.

They actually have missions and stuff for you to do.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know the details, but single player for BFBC2 is about a weapon of unknown potential.  After one failed attempt steal a prototype, the US Military sends in a rouge squad, from what I gather, is simply referred to as Bad Company.  They are sent into Russia to find out anything they can about the new weapon and steal it if they can.  Of course this will all go to shit and you will be trapped in Russia fighting for your lives for most of the game.

They are not your standard, ass kicking squad from most games *cough*.  They are misfits and idiots, but for some reason they are really good at getting the job done....somehow.

The preview trailer looks great and music for it is awesome.  Search "BFBC2 singleplayer" first link in YouTube.  Watch and enjoy.

Original BC1 Plot description:

The storyline of Battlefield: Bad Company revolves around a four-man squad of military misfits during a fictional war in the near-future that pits the Russian Federation against the United States. The squad is part of the "B" Company of the 222nd Army battalion, more commonly known as "Bad Company". The company is composed of the insubordinate troublemakers whose use in the battlefield is limited to the role of cannon fodder. "Bad Company" is often sent before Special Forces because they are deemed "expendable".


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG-xOeMqMxg

That's what BC1 is about, BC2 is lil more serious though.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone around? let's play! join the ts server or in game is digibucc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG-xOeMqMxg
> 
> That's what BC1 is about, BC2 is lil more serious though.



I hope it's not any more serious, I really liked the characters from BC1 and they are in BC2, you are after all in Bad Company.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> anyone around? let's play! join the ts server or in game is digibucc



How does Team Speak work I'd love to play with yall?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> How does Team Speak work I'd love to play with yall?



It is like a chat room built into a program for VOIP, or a conference call.  If you have used Mumble of Ventrilo, it is the same.  Teamspeak is more widely used by games and clans though.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 16, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> How does Team Speak work I'd love to play with yall?



yep, just download it and join the server listed in that link in my post, and you'll see when we're on.  getting off for the night, 3volved is on now.

i get on around 5:30 or so EST most days, in game name is digibucc - add me and then you can join the game we're in .

if you don't have a mic, teamspeak will still let you know when we are on as the in game list isn't working - but a mic makes a big difference in this game. fun factor and skill is multiplied imho - coordination is key.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yep, just download it and join the server listed in that link in my post, and you'll see when we're on.  getting off for the night, 3volved is on now.
> 
> i get on around 5:30 or so EST most days, in game name is digibucc - add me and then you can join the game we're in .
> 
> if you don't have a mic, teamspeak will still let you know when we are on as the in game list isn't working - but a mic makes a big difference in this game. fun factor and skill is multiplied imho - coordination is key.



lol I downloaded the server and wondered why it was doing that. Got the Client now.

EDIT: Joined I'm Skia both in game and on TS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol I downloaded the server and wondered why it was doing that. Got the Client now.
> 
> EDIT: Joined I'm Skia both in game and on TS



saw you joined then left? anything wrong?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> saw you joined then left? anything wrong?



No just weren't that many people playing and Friend asked me to play another game. Btw How can I join a server with yall in game? I wanted to join 1Kurgan1 but Steam didn't give me a Join Option.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 16, 2010)

*it's the arrow to the right of their name, if they are in game it will join.*

so i had to wait up for a call, and decided to join an empty server to practice flying.
I did pretty good flying after awhile. but then i went to the options menu to change settings, came back out - and boom!

someone had joined the empty server, and blown me up. yeah.
so, i tried to communicate - but i'm thinking i was on a foreign server - the lat was insanely high but i didn't care when i joined.

anyway, i decided to give it a go and killed him pretty easily, stole the chopper and flew for like 20 minutes. that's where i got the practice in and with a bit more i'll be decent i think.

then 4 people or so joined, and i ended up with this:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Me and Laughingman are gonna be playing now if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did anyone play the Hardcore servers?

No crosshair, no mini map, no ammo or lifebar display.

I played for 2 rounds, and It felt alot like the PS3 version.

It's seem like sniper can 1 hit people, and when you got killed it won't show the enemy's location.

And the most importance thing is... Medic do more damage!


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 17, 2010)

Not really, not yet. I fear it might be a sniper/camper-fest.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone play the Hardcore servers?
> 
> No crosshair, no mini map, no ammo or lifebar display.
> 
> ...



Yeah played it last night, felt much more dead on, hopefully the damage is like that once the game releases as thats how bullet damage works on the PS3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

let's get a game going! it is 11pm eastern!!!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 18, 2010)

Will be there in 10 mins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Had some good TPU on TPU action tonight, and finally scored some tags, Easy did too, too bad they will be gone at launch oh well


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

haha yea we did some good killing! cant wait for this game to go retail and to have an up and running server at our fingertips 24/7 !!1!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah that will be nice, wont have to worry about people finding exploits, can just kick them. And will be able to manually manage teams.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 18, 2010)

For some reasons you were always behind me.... H4X OMGNOOOOBOBBZZZ


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a beta key if anyone's interested... Pre order that game on B&N and they cancel my order...:shadedshu The game didn't really _tickle my pickle_ anyway... Pm me if you're interested!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For some reasons you were always behind me.... H4X OMGNOOOOBOBBZZZ



With the guns being so inaccurate, and refusing to use the shotguns for a long time, the LMG's just didn't cut it so I turned to the knife, If you see a Medic sneaking up through the shadows, that would be me.

Was some good matches, we had more people, I asked if anyone would join you guys, but I don't think anyone did.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 18, 2010)

i like the harcore servers


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

New BETA Client Released Today



			
				Mikael Kalms said:
			
		

> This update is about performance and stability again. We are not doing any changes to the game's datafiles.
> 
> * Reduced input "lag"
> On machines where the CPU would out-run the GPU, sometimes the GPU would queue up several frames' worth of rendering commands.
> ...


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 18, 2010)

Now to wait 12h for Steam to consider updating it.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 18, 2010)

> Steam will update around 4PM GMT unless anyone wakes up earlier at steam to update.



from a post announcing the patch on steam. do not know the accuracy of it.  if they are right, that's like 3 more hours correct?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Now to wait 12h for Steam to consider updating it.



You they're contractually obligated to apply the patch to all client systems... right?




> If you want to run the latest version you can uninstall the Steam version and grab the client from any host here: Battlefield Blog and use the same login details as before.



It's a 1.5 GB download so if anyone is really desperate to play they can do this. Just retrieve the key from Steam and use it to login. I don't think you'd have to uninstall the Steam version completely.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> from a post announcing the patch on steam. do not know the accuracy of it.  if they are right, that's like 3 more hours correct?



The 12h was more like sarcasm considering Valve time™  But 16:00 GMT? Don't think so. It's usually around 18:00 (10 am PST) or later.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome... improved hit detection!!!...finally... though i was going mad at first not being able to hit anything


----------



## digibucc (Feb 18, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> The 12h was more like sarcasm considering Valve time™  But 16:00 GMT? Don't think so. It's usually around 18:00 (10 am PST) or later.



oh trust, i caught it  ... was just hoping for something out of the ordinary for steam - an on time release!  I like the trademark for Valve Time, it fits.
as far as steam goes though, I don't have nearly as many problems as I hear about with other people. the biggest frustration is the wait , but very rarely is a game so damn important that I can't wait a few more hours...

this release will be one of those rare occasions 

but other than that - it's over 40min each way to the nearest store that sells ANY games, and that's a gamestop. PLUS , i hate physical media. I scratch it, and destroy it. re-downloading is key.
So Digital Distribution is for me, and I like the one-stop software to reinstall everything - as compared to D2D - and EAs dlm is just a pita....
anyway, offtopic and rant over ... The steam service just fits my needs perfectly, despite the regular delays on every type of release possible


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

I really like Steam as well but I really don't agree with the inability to resell our games. Other than that I have no issues with Steam. I just keep Steam and all my games on a separate HDD and I never have to re-download my stuff.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a very helpful vids for new players. Especially for people that never play BF before.

It summed up everything you need to know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsJwrHIGGnk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## digibucc (Feb 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really like Steam as well but I really don't agree with the inability to resell our games. Other than that I have no issues with Steam. I just keep Steam and all my games on a separate HDD and I never have to re-download my stuff.



yeah I have to agree - that just legally doesn't sound right.

the only reason it's not affecting my opinion, is because I don't see myself wanting to sell them.  I have always been the type to collect rather than resell - and the only games I buy are ones I truly want to own.

but philosophically, I have a serious issue with it.  once purchased I should legally have all rights to resell if I wish.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 18, 2010)

My game just updated, just so you know. 

I just figured out how to use the tracert dart few days ago... I got to wait for the rocket to lock-on the tracert before shooting it.... , when it locked on it will display the target distance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 18, 2010)

tbh - they should make allowances to their 'gift' system & allow you to 'gift' your current steam  games to other people.

I dont see what the problem is other then Steam wanting everyone to buy copies of their games instead of promoting trading between players. If you got 2 copies of a game - you can 'gift a copy to some one - If you have 1 copy of a game. you cannot.

unfortunately for me, I have 2 copies of HL2 1 came with a CS:S pack i bought, n the other came with orange box which I bought for TF2. - im sure Steam with all its connections & associations arent going to starve to death any time soon because a few people decided to trade their games between players. not to mention their association with IW.net (bastards) which is probably raking them in stupid amounts of cash everytime someone decides to start the game up.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah I have to agree - that just legally doesn't sound right.
> 
> the only reason it's not affecting my opinion, is because I don't see myself wanting to sell them.  I have always been the type to collect rather than resell - and the only games I buy are ones I truly want to own.
> 
> but philosophically, I have a serious issue with it.  once purchased I should legally have all rights to resell if I wish.



I agree. I end up trading the ones I don't care to collect. Usually they are ones that have halfway decent Single Player mode, but suck on-line. Or ones that totally suck ass. I think the worst one that falls into that category after having it's first 2 releases being great is Soldier of Fortune. SOF 2 and Red Faction are the 2 games I got into on-line play with. Basically they are responcable for the thousands sunk into gaming rigs and games over the last decade. 
It is ignorant that console can resell theirs, but we have
laws protecting the codes on our games that prevent resell.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

I've managed to fix my flashing Textures with out disabling my Crossfire. I turned AA from x1 to x2 and now all my textures don't flash and I CAN PLAY! YAY!. Doing much better.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Feb 18, 2010)

Patch increased performance ALOT. I'm impressed.  Also the posting system is being wonky to me, so I hope this is my only one.


I also had the side of a building explode with Fire and debris shooting out right by me. FPS was still very nice.  DICE


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've managed to fix my flashing Textures with out disabling my Crossfire. I turned AA from x1 to x2 and now all my textures don't flash and I CAN PLAY! YAY!. Doing much better.



Did you install Cat 10.2 ? 

I read the flashing was solved when people apply the new patch (RC3) with Cat 10.2 and the Catalyst Crossfire Profile App. 

I'll test it out when I get home later.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

JUDOHAWK said:


> Patch increased performance ALOT. I'm impressed.  Also the posting system is being wonky to me, so I hope this is my only one.
> 
> I also had the side of a building explode with Fire and debris shooting out right by me. FPS was still very nice.  DICE



You probably have a dual core (edit: ah, you had systems specs after all, missed them) So far it seems that Duals got an FPS boost like they said, but Quads got a performance penalty.

Now it uses over 60% of CPU on all cores, before it was something like 45%. But no performance increase for me, high details were still unplayable.

But hit detection is much better and input lag is gone, enjoyment level was much higher  Oh and people stopped knifing now that guns also kill. That is good, hate the one button instakill. (or now I can kill them before they get to knife distance )

Oh and now you can see firends online status + the server they are playing, like you should.


----------



## js01 (Feb 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really like Steam as well but I really don't agree with the inability to resell our games. Other than that I have no issues with Steam. I just keep Steam and all my games on a separate HDD and I never have to re-download my stuff.



It's kind of hard to resell PC games these days anyways with all the DRM loaded in them, I have boxed copies that I can't sell because they're out of activations.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

js01 said:


> It's kind of hard to resell PC games these days anyways with all the DRM loaded in them, I have boxed copies that I can't sell because they're out of activations.



I agree and I think there is something inherently wrong with this system. Preventing the resale of games will never prevent piracy or even remotely deter it. Instead companies like Ubigay and EA might increase overall sales by a small margin (maybe 3%) compared to non DRM titles. In the end it's the same old story of paying customers taking a huge ramming from the big companies while piracy reigns as supreme as ever before. 

I stopped downloading games illegally after MW2 which I downloaded only to have my IP tracked as one more illegal copy then I deleted it without even playing.


BUT I DIGRESS....

If anyone is interested tomorrow night I'll be playing all night (yes I have no life) after around 8:00 EST. I'll be loading up with caffeine and settling in for the long haul.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You probably have a dual core (edit: ah, you had systems specs after all, missed them) So far it seems that Duals got an FPS boost like they said, but Quads got a performance penalty.
> 
> Now it uses over 60% of CPU on all cores, before it was something like 45%. But no performance increase for me, high details were still unplayable.
> 
> ...



You should have no issues playing high settings on your setup. Your processor and videocard should be plenty enough to do so. I am now running a tri-core, but I was running a Athlon II 240 @ 3.0ghz, which has no L3 and I was running the game maxed out at 1920x1200.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you install Cat 10.2 ?
> 
> I read the flashing was solved when people apply the new patch (RC3) with Cat 10.2 and the Catalyst Crossfire Profile App.
> 
> I'll test it out when I get home later.



I did get 10.2 but I was still getting flashing textures. So I put aa to 2x and it stopped right then and there. 

Also if RC3 is the Feb 4th update then it still didn't do anything for me and if there is something newer how can I get it steam isn't auto downloading any updates newer than the feb 4th one.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You should have no issues playing high settings on your setup. Your processor and videocard should be plenty enough to do so. I am now running a tri-core, but I was running a Athlon II 240 @ 3.0ghz, which has no L3 and I was running the game maxed out at 1920x1200.



Yep, it just doesn't like to  ATI seems to run better in this game from what I've read people post their FPS. But if it's a problem still in retail have to try and found out what's the problem.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Yep, it just doesn't like to  ATI seems to run better in this game from what I've read people post their FPS. But if it's a problem still in retail have to try and found out what's the problem.



I think I was a bit lucky, cause people with dual cores were getting horrible performance yet my dual was going strong. But hopefully there will be some fixes that bring you some performance, you got a nice rig, DX10 max shouldn't be an issue. But I hear there are some fixes in the release client that most likely won't land in the beta, like Crossfire Flickering (granted I got to try Aphex's fix).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I did get 10.2 but I was still getting flashing textures. So I put aa to 2x and it stopped right then and there.
> 
> Also if RC3 is the Feb 4th update then it still didn't do anything for me and if there is something newer how can I get it steam isn't auto downloading any updates newer than the feb 4th one.



Hmm Feb 4th doesn't sounds right as it only went live this AM in the Europe. Steam should be up and running the latest one now according to kidswithguns. Did you install THIS as well?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think I was a bit lucky, cause people with dual cores were getting horrible performance yet my dual was going strong. But hopefully there will be some fixes that bring you some performance, you got a nice rig, DX10 max shouldn't be an issue. But I hear there are some fixes in the release client that most likely won't land in the beta, like Crossfire Flickering (granted I got to try Aphex's fix).



You luckily have W7 x64 as well, so can't be that. Might have to try through settings.ini, as it has more stuff on details to enable high or left at medium, instead all at once.

This is a good read on what is already fixed in retail:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-fixes-rc2-client-closed-beta-bug-status.html

Some seem to get massive boost on FPS with new client:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ient-r3-out-now-changelog-9.html#post12716445

Still reading that thread on peoples experience with the new beta, quite long


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2010)

I noted an update for BFBC2 today.  I don't know what changes have been made.  I did notice the favorites and History lists of servers load very fast now.  I noticed no other changes, but I only played 30 minutes.

The update may fix issues with 10.2, but I can't test that.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I noted an update for BFBC2 today.  I don't know what changes have been made.  I did notice the favorites and History lists of servers load very fast now.  I noticed no other changes, but I only played 30 minutes.
> 
> The update may fix issues with 10.2, but I can't test that.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1769911&postcount=1241 

It also made map loading faster. After a round the join button is much faster there than it used to. Server search is starting to need a cancel button, hit that tab in accident and had to wait couple minutes :/


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

on 10.2 and i loaded this game up today and noticed flashing textures around vehicles


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats interesting since your not using CF. Check your Cat AI setting, if it's on at all turn it off and see if that fixes it, since your not using CF shouldn't matter much beyond that.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

About the "RenderAheadLimit=2" thing added in patch.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ent-r3-out-now-changelog-14.html#post12718788

Took me a while to realize that it's the same thing that is found on nvidia control panel:






I used to have that on 2 in Vista, but now it's on the default 3.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Hmm Feb 4th doesn't sounds right as it only went live this AM in the Europe. Steam should be up and running the latest one now according to kidswithguns. Did you install THIS as well?



No but I am now. 

I just launched steam again and it said finished downloading Battlefield 2. I checked the update list and it still says Feb 4th. 

I hope it updated regardless. Have to go to school I'll check things out when I get back.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tbh - they should make allowances to their 'gift' system & allow you to 'gift' your current steam  games to other people.
> 
> I dont see what the problem is other then Steam wanting everyone to buy copies of their games instead of promoting trading between players. If you got 2 copies of a game - you can 'gift a copy to some one - If you have 1 copy of a game. you cannot.
> 
> unfortunately for me, I have 2 copies of HL2 1 came with a CS:S pack i bought, n the other came with orange box which I bought for TF2. - im sure Steam with all its connections & associations arent going to starve to death any time soon because a few people decided to trade their games between players. not to mention their association with IW.net (bastards) which is probably raking them in stupid amounts of cash everytime someone decides to start the game up.



and when your account gets hacked, and they 'gift' your games to their real account?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and when your account gets hacked, and they 'gift' your games to their real account?



From what I have heard thats something they need to work on in general. I have heard of peoples accounts getting hacked and people never able to get them back because they have to jump through a bunch of loops. Or peoples games becoming useless because they have been installed too many times.

But that also means if they dont fix problems they have now with accounts, why would they add more account features?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> From what I have heard thats something they need to work on in general. I have heard of peoples accounts getting hacked and people never able to get them back because they have to jump through a bunch of loops. Or peoples games becoming useless because they have been installed too many times.
> 
> But that also means if they dont fix problems they have now with accounts, why would they add more account features?



to fix the account, you need to know all the details you made the account with, and have access to the original email account. Steam cant go giving accounts back, resetting passwords and such and handing the details out to just anyone... or the account thiefs would use that system to steal your accounts.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But hopefully there will be some fixes that bring you some performance, you got a nice rig, DX10 max shouldn't be an issue.



Tried with some high from ini, didn't really help. This is what I get with all high and just to test I dropped 2xAA off as well:




Sure it goes up to 70FPS too, but the low part is where it feels laggy.

And above 40fps most of the time with details and shadows on medium is where I keep it and plays well:





And now that I started spamming shots, couple more:
My highest combat score





And highest combined silly score earlier today





Don't mind the accuracy, I'm not quite that bad. Just a lot of 'sniping' done with that gun 

edit: oh and they are with the new patch. Probably a driver issue that gets fixed. People with i7 and GTX 295 don't get any better frames, like him:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ent-r3-out-now-changelog-15.html#post12719170


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> to fix the account, you need to know all the details you made the account with, and have access to the original email account. Steam cant go giving accounts back, resetting passwords and such and handing the details out to just anyone... or the account thiefs would use that system to steal your accounts.



I've heard of people with that info not able to get their accounts back, and the games having too many times being reinstalled is still valid. Theres no getting around it, Steam has account issues that will come (if they ever do) before allowing gifting of old games to others.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2010)

Well so far, I think the game will be worth my $49.99 even without Single Player.  Details in the stage like the snowy fog from wind, the war going on in the city behind the map, Frostbyte 2.0, etc are all great.  I am nearly completely satisfied.  I still say the Thompson will be nearly pointless once the M14k for all kits is unlocked, but that is me.

Major issues for me:
Save kits locally so they stay the same until changes (Sure it will be added for retail)
Toggle for crouch as option (dido)
Few server options, like filtering before initial loading, load faster, sort listings (dido)

Anybody here have any major quirks?  Outside the issues with possible driver and GPU concerns.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 18, 2010)

C4 lag. Frantically hitting the detonate button multiple times to no avail only to see it explode like 30/40 seconds later.

Exiting vehicles. If I spawn on a vehicle I can't immediately exit it. I have to wait a few (~5) seconds.

Being knifed from 1 meter away (yes, not exaggeration) or failing a close range knifing because the f***ing game locked on something, hell if I know what, and the view snapped in another direction.

Impossible suicides. Minding my business, running towards an objective or whatever and then, out of the blue, "You committed suicide". WTF?! One time I got that 3 times in the same match.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> C4 lag. Frantically hitting the detonate button multiple times to no avail only to see it explode like 30/40 seconds later.
> 
> Exiting vehicles. If I spawn on a vehicle I can't immediately exit it. I have to wait a few (~5) seconds.
> 
> ...



I think almost all of these issues can be attributed to server lag. Delay when exiting vehicles and activating C4 only happens to me when I play in laggy servers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for some games?



Yes.. yo have a mic yet


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have lower FPS than before, my fps rarely dip to 30, actually I never see it does that before the updates.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I have lower FPS than before, my fps rarely dip to 30, actually I never see it does that before the updates.



How is your CPU and GPU usage now?

EDIT:  I can't actually play until  8:00ish EST.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yes.. yo have a mic yet



Yep, me and a friend just jumped in a game, I'll hop on TS


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lets me download the new version of Presicion, 'cause the old one stopped working after the update for some reason.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 19, 2010)

It won't let me update . Says it could not find patch and there might be an internet problem or server is down. 
I tried going into the file system and running the updater as administrator and it still wouldn't patch it. 
Could it be a 64 bit problem ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 19, 2010)

you have steam ? mine did the update yesterday no problem.Try the updater in the game folder as a admin.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2010)

Same here. I have win 7 64 bit using steam and still haven't gotten the update.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 19, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It won't let me update . Says it could not find patch and there might be an internet problem or server is down.
> I tried going into the file system and running the updater as administrator and it still wouldn't patch it.
> Could it be a 64 bit problem ? Any suggestions ?



Click the game desktop  icon and run as admin. It will work as I had the same issues with MW2. A friend of mine has the steam version and it updated easy. That should fix the issue.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Same here. I have win 7 64 bit using steam and still haven't gotten the update.



I checked the update date on my game yesterday and it said Feb 4th as well so I think you should be OK. Mine updated automatically when I opened Steam and a I got a hug performance boost from the patch and Cat 10.2.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I checked the update date on my game yesterday and it said Feb 4th as well so I think you should be OK. Mine updated automatically when I opened Steam and a I got a hug performance boost from the patch and Cat 10.2.



Ok good to hear. I tested it real quick on 4x aa and still get a good 45 fps. can't wait to play later to day.


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just Updated to a 5770 card, is there  DX11 option setting yet for the Beta?  Or is it suppose to default?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 19, 2010)

Btw i hate everyone in this thread and for good reason. ....*glares*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> Just Updated to a 5770 card, is there  DX11 option setting yet for the Beta?  Or is it suppose to default?



DX11 will be enabled by default if available. In "C:\%user\documents\BFBC2\setting.ini" you can force DX versions and other graphic/sound settings not available in the game's menu. 




Marineborn said:


> Btw i hate everyone in this thread and for good reason. ....*glares*



I completely understand and I don't think it's fair that you have been screwed over for BOTH betas. :shadedshu


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

2000

isnt the beta dx10 only?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> 2000
> 
> isnt the beta dx10 only?



That is what I thought but I believe I was wrong and DX11 is in the beta but the game itself will only include DX11 in the use of soft shadows and performance optimizations. Tessellation will not be in BFBC2.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

ahh i see. i hope the game looks better in the final release than in the beta though.. i cant play it for long due to the choppy textures. im sure the final will be better and its prbobaly just the snow map that bothers me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2010)

I think this game suffers from a memory leak. Game starts off fine then starts to stutter and gets worse the longer I play.


----------



## 7.62 (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope they fix the kit swapping while trying to arm/disarm the MCOM stations. I have died a few time cause of this.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think this game suffers from a memory leak. Game starts off fine then starts to stutter and gets worse the longer I play.



I'll check this out a little more carefully tonight when I play. Last night I didnt notice any performance drop-off.


----------



## lemode (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm not really a fan of the 'hardcore' mode in bc2. i can deal with not having crosshairs and or anything with the guns (other than red dot and sniper scopes and iron sights), but when friendly fire is on...i just get annoyed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2010)

Check this out guys...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1772103&postcount=481


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 19, 2010)

7.62 said:


> I hope they fix the kit swapping while trying to arm/disarm the MCOM stations. I have died a few time cause of this.



Oooh, talk about annoying!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> i'm not really a fan of the 'hardcore' mode in bc2. i can deal with not having crosshairs and or anything with the guns (other than red dot and sniper scopes and iron sights), but when friendly fire is on...i just get annoyed.



Agreed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> i'm not really a fan of the 'hardcore' mode in bc2. i can deal with not having crosshairs and or anything with the guns (other than red dot and sniper scopes and iron sights), but when friendly fire is on...i just get annoyed.



I kinda liked it.  It was a refreshing, though completely ripped off, change of gameplay.  I am sure I will not play it to often, but it is definitely interesting.  My grips with it are the lack of the "assumed" sight for some guns and vehicles.  Especially vehicles where it was the only way to tell what you are firing at.  I also don't like the spot feature being semi disabled.  You can still get points for it, but you don't actually spot anyone so others can see what you see, thus defeating the purpose.  They should let the spot arrow appear for people without say 40 game feet of you and only for 1 or 2 seconds.  While not truly realistic, they make up for things that cannot be duplicated in a game such as me actually yelling out, "Kill that dude right there by the riverbank."

its fine, but needs tweaking.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

lemode said:


> i'm not really a fan of the 'hardcore' mode in bc2. i can deal with not having crosshairs and or anything with the guns (other than red dot and sniper scopes and iron sights), but when friendly fire is on...i just get annoyed.



Hardcore mode was fine by me, but I won't play it, simply because, the bullet detection still isn't good enough on it. And everyone plays as a sniper, Being 10ft away from a sniper shouldn't be thought of as a dangerous shot, but when they can 1 shot you even if they hit you in the big toe, it is.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 20, 2010)

BC2 takes gold in Olympics!

http://worthplaying.com/article/2010/2/19/news/72488/


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> you have steam ? mine did the update yesterday no problem.Try the updater in the game folder as a admin.


That is what I did and it is posted as such so I'm still at a loss. I tried again tonight and nothin. Mine is an EA download.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> That is what I did and it is posted as such so I'm still at a loss. I tried again tonight and nothin. Mine is an EA download.



For those companies that thing Steam's system is bias, which is not true, it also works very very well.


----------



## 7.62 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbHEAM3pN2o


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

7.62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbHEAM3pN2o



Those damn things never get old!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

7.62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbHEAM3pN2o



I almost died when she said minimum spec.


----------



## cj1966 (Feb 21, 2010)

*4870x2 in cross fire x*

hi all i am running a pair of 4870x2 , and while playing battle field bad company 2 the game crashes after about 10 mins . all the clocks are the same on both cards , the drivers are the same , they are not over heating , i run everest while in game . this only happens in bbc2  beta and no other game , any idea ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

cj1966 said:


> hi all i am running a pair of 4870x2 , and while playing battle field bad company 2 the game crashes after about 10 mins . all the clocks are the same on both cards , the drivers are the same , they are not over heating , i run everest while in game . this only happens in bbc2  beta and no other game , any idea ?



Which drivers are you using? Try changing your sounds settings in the "settings.ini" file ... you might have sound issue.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm usually rush in like a rambo.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

I follow Kid in and shoot the people trying to shoot him that he pretended didn't exist.  Then when I die a horrible death, I wait for Kurgan to revive me.....unless he is on the other team, then I just get pissed because he was the one that stabbed me again.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol this one is good too .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fCuw9mxQyw&feature=related


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I follow Kid in and shoot the people trying to shoot him that he pretending didn't exist.  Then when I die a horrible death, I wait for Kurgan to revive me.....unless he is no the other team, then I just get pissed because he was the one that stabbed me again.



The only things with good hit detection in the game currently are Defibs and Knifes  I have mastered them, I can't wait for this game to come out so we can hit up some CTF though, starting to get sick of crates and watching skilless C4 runs.



H82LUZ73 said:


> lol this one is good too .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fCuw9mxQyw&feature=related



Nice video, too bad he's playing on console.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone notice the smoothness after the recent update? I sure did, everything seems smoother now.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> That is what I did and it is posted as such so I'm still at a loss. I tried again tonight and nothin. Mine is an EA download.



Screw it. It won't update so I'll just uninstall it and wait until it is released in March. 
Pretty tired of that map any way.


----------



## lemode (Feb 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice video, too bad he's playing on console.



His sniper montage was on the PC. He’s a good sniper.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those companies that thing Steam's system is bias, which is not true, it also works very very well.



Yes it does I have multiple games thru steam. Wishing I'd went ahead and pre-ordered there. My retail copy better not get have this problem.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not cancel your EA preorder? I did, though before the beta was released...I dunno if there are any circumstances..but the EA cancellation/refund was painless. I told em I wanted to cancel my preorder and get a refund, I used PP, gave them  the info they requested, bam, ordered it on steam and was good to go. Doesn't hurt to at least contact em' and ask.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I also canceled my EA pre-order, but it too was before I got my beta key. Granted 4 days left in beta, so they might not care now.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guy's, I know this has probably been solved (i hope) or at least mentioned, but on my PC I keep getting disconnected for no reason. I have perfect pin, graphics card, psu, firewall is fine, punkbuster is up-to-date, so why am I keep getting kicked? Is it because a lot of people are trying to connect or it's taking turns lol? How can I solve this? 

Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Why not cancel your EA preorder? I did, though before the beta was released...I dunno if there are any circumstances..but the EA cancellation/refund was painless. I told em I wanted to cancel my preorder and get a refund, I used PP, gave them  the info they requested, bam, ordered it on steam and was good to go. Doesn't hurt to at least contact em' and ask.



I would but I had to cancel my debit card because some place in London kept charging it.
Paypal isn't an option now either until I get that all squared away.


----------



## Boneface (Feb 22, 2010)

Was wondering if there is anyone that doesnt really care for the beta and wouldnt mind giving up their key. I ve got a buddy that needs one so he can see how how his system handles it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 22, 2010)

Boneface said:


> Was wondering if there is anyone that doesnt really care for the beta and wouldnt mind giving up their key. I ve got a buddy that needs one so he can see how how his system handles it.



I don't have a key available but if you post up his specs I can probably tell you how it will run for him.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 22, 2010)

*So far*

I got into the Beta this weekend, We need to get a thread or the OP to start keeping a list of TPU players...  I am playing so far as "bpgt64"


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> I got into the Beta this weekend, We need to get a thread or the OP to start keeping a list of TPU players...  I am playing so far as "bpgt64"





http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579&highlight=Battlefield+clubhouse


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> That is what I did and it is posted as such so I'm still at a loss. I tried again tonight and nothin. Mine is an EA download.



OK got it to update. Now I am actually getting my scores up and some unlocks. Just in time to have them shut it down until the retail is released.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2010)

As to anybody that has the PC BETA version already know's that there are a lot of bugs. Mine has been running superb with my Crossfire 5850 running the game in DX 11 @ max settings. However, there isn't a problem with anything in that nature. The problem is my stupid connection error. I will play for at least 10-15mins and then I get a "Connection Lost. Please check your network/internet connection yadadada blah blah." Everything is connected fine. I can play CSS MW2 without any problems, just with BFBC2 I get disconnected for no reason. 

This is what I know:
Other people with PCs, even consoles have this error.
There is no known patch to fix this
This is a bug that EA has yet to solve

This is what I've tried:
Disabled Firewall in my router settings
Disabled UnP/other various urban mythis in my router
Enabled Full Acess via my ZoneLabs ZoneAlarm Security Suite
Unistalled/Reinstalled Punkbuster
Updated Lastest Punkbuster
Uninstalled/Reinstalled BFBC2
Still cannot fix this bug/error . This game kicks ass and it's so much more intense than MW2 multiplayer. HAS anybody been able to fix this bug/error?

Please tell me what you guys have done if you have solved this stupid problem

I have pre-purchased this game, so HOPEFULLY the full version will not have this error.

My Theory:

EA/DICE don't give a sh*t because this is only a beta version, they want known bugs that affect gameplay. This is more of "play time before kick" error. Think about it. Thousands if not Millions of people have this BETA version (people who bought it or for free) are playing right now. There are only like several serves available (TEXAS, VIRGINA,RUSSIA,I think Netherlands, and a couple other ones) that are getting flooded with people trying to play this lovely game.

-Alexsubri


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

but it has dedicated servers and you can choose what server you want to connect to if you take the time, instead of "join now".  I haven't gotten a single connection error in the time since PC beta has been available, aside from one of the 5 times I used "join now" use the server browser and pick servers with low latency.

not saying there is no problem, just saying you shouldn't think it is some massive conspiracy because it happens to you.  just because it does doesn't mean it happens to a majority, or even a sizeable minority.

if it does, I am sure it will be fixed. they do not want to lose money by turning away prospective players.  but more often than not the PEBCAK.... regardless, for the amount i have been reading and talking about this game, and have not heard of this massive problem you speak of - makes me think you are over-exaggerating it.  even iff you are not, i doubt it is somehting that will be fixed for the 3 days left in beta.

again though, server browser, low lat

and yeah... here I am thinking i'm giving myself a break, forgetting beta ends soon anyway!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay, I will try that. I've been looking this up on google, on the EA forms there are over 100+ pages of people having the same problem.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Same for me.  I only get kicked from servers for CTD, never for connection error.  Server Browser > Low Latency or Friend List > TPU member.

As of now the "Play Now" button seems to pick the first server that responses with an open slot with ping (I am guessing here less than 150ms) which is crap 8/10 times.  Do not click that button, ever.  If you want to roll with us and see if you have the problem still, I live in Mississippi and I have 45 to 78 ping with nearly every server in Texas, Atlanta, and 1 or 2 in Illinois.  Add me to your Friend list (Gysgt_Highway) and we can kill together at around 11:00 p.m. central.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK got it to update. Now I am actually getting my scores up and some unlocks. Just in time to have them shut it down until the retail is released.



Ok the learning curve seems to be over. I am enjoying it a lot now. 
Can't wait until the retail is released. I'll be in Vegas for a week the 
weekend after it is released so I will have catching up  to do. I'm going
to campaign it first any way. Does any one know what the name of 
TPU's server is going to be ?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Same for me.  I only get kicked from servers for CTD, never for connection error.  Server Browser > Low Latency or Friend List > TPU member.
> 
> As of now the "Play Now" button seems to pick the first server that responses with an open slot with ping (I am guessing here less than 150ms) which is crap 8/10 times.  Do not click that button, ever.  If you want to roll with us and see if you have the problem still, I live in Mississippi and I have 45 to 78 ping with nearly every server in Texas, Atlanta, and 1 or 2 in Illinois.  Add me to your Friend list (Gysgt_Highway) and we can kill together at around 11:00 p.m. central.



okay, my in name game as of now is Rubb Bubb


----------



## sapetto (Feb 23, 2010)

Because i didn't have a chance to get a beta key i was wondering how the game will run on my old HD4850. I think its time for an upgrade... 

Offtopic: Do you guys got your special in-game content from DrPepper? It is shame that there is no DrPepper here in my country. The code also gives awesome outfits for Battlefield Heroes (which my bro plays) and he is so desperate. Does anyone have a spare code from a DrPepper? God i know no begging in the forums but lol he is so desperate and spammed a lot of forums to get one with no luck.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Because i didn't have a chance to get a beta key i was wondering how the game will run on my old HD4850. I think its time for an upgrade...
> 
> Offtopic: Do you guys got your special in-game content from DrPepper? It is shame that there is no DrPepper here in my country. The code also gives awesome outfits for Battlefield Heroes (which my bro plays) and he is so desperate. Does anyone have a spare code from a DrPepper? God i know no begging in the forums but lol he is so desperate and spammed a lot of forums to get one with no luck.



Only the American's can get the code from DrPepper from what I've seen.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 23, 2010)

There are reusable codes available on the Internet but those only seem to work with Mass Effect 2, at least for me (you can only use a code once per account, just create another Dr. Pepper account).
The really good stuff is only available for the unique codes.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 23, 2010)

The so called reusable are not working and i was just asking if someone is willing to give me his spare code because a lot of people here are from USA. I tried bro


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

wherefore art thou dr pepper codes? I drink tons of the stuff and buy it all the time, I have seen nothing of the sort? where it at?


----------



## sapetto (Feb 23, 2010)

Under the cap of the bottle


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

ahhh ...i get 12 pack cans and must be old ones, as i see nothing of the sort.. thanks for the pic!


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

OHHH!

I don't like Dr. Pooper but I wouldn't mind getting an unlock for something in bad co 2...regardless of how ridic it is!


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 23, 2010)

The unfair! I want new stuff too, why must they always be US only promotions!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 23, 2010)

go on the website, under the games it supports, it lists Battlefield Heroes, but not BFBC2... WTF... The soda bottle even has BFBC2 on it... I'm confused.  Maybe because the game hasn't released yet?


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Maybe because the game hasn't released yet?



You answered your own question.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 23, 2010)

I suppose I have rpsgc...  DURR


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 23, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> okay, my in name game as of now is Rubb Dubb



By the way, I couldn't find that name.  I found Rubb Bubb, but not Rubb Dubb.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> By the way, I couldn't find that name.  I found Rubb Bubb, but not Rubb Dubb.



I thought the friend system wasn't working in bfbc2.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I thought the friend system wasn't working in bfbc2.



Since the last patch it is.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 23, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Since the last patch it is.



Cheers I might try it now.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks @ Digibucc...I feel like an asshat now, ALL I had to do was connect to another server, I guess the "Join Now" connects you with high latency servers. I connected to the one in NY and I was playing until 3:30 AM ...wow I haven't played that long since CS:S came out. This game is fucking amazing....Feel like a noob because I never played and of the BC games before. Still learning around. I crashed my mini helicopter the first time, ran over a red crate (explosion) with my quad bike and died lol...Almost off of Private!!


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Cheers I might try it now.



Apparently there are still some bugs with it. But IIRC it has been said that it's working now.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Thanks @ Digibucc...I feel like an asshat now, ALL I had to do was connect to another server, I guess the "Join Now" connects you with high latency servers. I connected to the one in NY and I was playing until 3:30 AM ...wow I haven't played that long since CS:S came out. This game is fucking amazing....Feel like a noob because I never played and of the BC games before. Still learning around. I crashed my mini helicopter the first time, ran over a red crate (explosion) with my quad bike and died lol...Almost off of Private!!



yeah i came off as an ass though, sorry about that - happens sometimes.- im glad that didn't turn you away from a solution!  glad to hear you're getting enjoyment, make sure to join our BC2 club and use teamspeak !!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Just so you know.  N00bs suck.  If I join one more squad of 3 snipers all just sitting in one spot shooting at random, I will kill them.  I am done.  If you are Recon, the Mortar strike is more than "a really cool I kill lot people move, duh huh."  It is a way for you to help your other squad members who are in the thick of it move forward.  You drop it and force the enemy to scatter or be blinded.  Combat Snipers SUPPORT their squad.  You are the eyes in the sky since people forgot the UAV is a UAV and not a missile platform.  Sorry, I will stop I just played with some of the worst teams I have ever been with.

For those who want to kill n00bs but FF is off.  Take a quadbike drive it at them and jump off at the last second.  It will kill them and will not count as FF if this is anything like the last 4 BF games.  I know its mean, but they deserve it.

N00b mountain for the lose!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just so you know.  N00bs suck.  If I join one more squad of 3 snipers all just sitting in one spot shooting at random, I will kill them.  I am done.  If you are Recon, the Mortar strike is more than "a really cool I kill lot people move, duh huh."  It is a way for you to help your other squad members who are in the thick of it move forward.  You drop it and force the enemy to scatter or be blinded.  Combat Snipers SUPPORT their squad.  You are the eyes in the sky since people forgot the UAV is a UAV and not a missile platform.  Sorry, I will stop I just played with some of the worst teams I have ever been with.
> 
> For those who want to kill n00bs but FF is off.  Take a quadbike drive it at them and jump off at the last second.  It will kill them and will not count as FF if this is anything like the last 4 BF games.  I know its mean, but they deserve it.
> 
> N00b mountain for the lose!!




I don't like the noobs on that hill either. I've been playing recon almost exclusively but I don't play like that. My recon tactics are much more recon than snipe. I dont think a squad should ever have more than 2 recon players at a time and even then it can be too much unless they organize kits well. My idea of the best squad (if not attacking vehicles) would be one medic with LMG, two assault players and one recon player with a weapon specific to the assigned range. 

Most people are simply too new at the game to use their classes properly let alone the recon class which IMO is very tough to use effectively in assisting your team. 

To share one of my "tricks" I've been using the M24 with the 4x scope recently as the game is pretty generous for calculating headshots on this riffle with this scope. Dont ask me why but I've found it to be very effective anywhere 25-150m as the M24 will deliver 100% damage to any body shot within 50m and 97% anywhere after that. The 4x scope allows recon players to get close enough to the action to be a useful spawn point for squadmates while still offering the range and extra spotting ability of a scope.  When I need to be closer I use the T88 sniper with either the 4x or red-dot sight (rds) also from the same range the XM8 prototype with the 4x scope is almost free kills. The hit detection in this games heavily favors burst shooting. If you fire enough rounds while bursting the game will often times give the kill for free... sucks but it's true. 

Also the best close range weapon in this game is the Saiga auto shotty with the shotgun ammo upgrade  giving  a 12 shot clip instead of the standard 6.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah the Saiga is just amazing, kinda of strange since shotguns were the worst choice in the PS3 beta. I still hope to see some better hit detection for almost all weapons, Sniper Rifles, Handguns, and Shotguns are perfect, but just about everything else has horrible hit detection as far as guns go.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh come on! I love to snipe! I always place in the top 5 doing that! I like to hunt other snipers


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh come on! I love to snipe! I always place in the top 5 doing that! I like to hunt other snipers



Sniping is cool don't get me wrong... but not everyone should or can do it let alone do it well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Eh i prefer taking down snipers being on the ground using regular rounds


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well If its squad time I go assault. I'm ether way in the back relaxing and shooting snipers (lone wolf) or balls deep in the action with the assault class.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 24, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sniping is cool don't get me wrong... but not everyone should or can do it let alone do it well.



I'd like to think of myself as a good sniper. Hanging back spotting and dropping arty while killing anyone on stationery weapons and targets of oppertunity.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2010)

That sounds good to me DP.  I am pretty good at sniping.  I am not a great sniper though, I will simply not make that claim.  I tend to get too antsy and fly of the handle which results in me being too close to the front line.  Then I start a pistol fight and clusterf%&^ city.

Burst fire is not favored by the game, it is just the correct way to fire an assault rifle.  Most people hate the default Assault rifle, but it is an excellent weapon if you burst fight all the time.  At full auto, the deviation is just too high and you will hit nothing.  In controlled burst, it is better than the F2000 at mid-range.  Burst fight is also what will make the M16 cheap in this game.  The gun fires in 3 round burst on its own, thus improving accuracy for all that wield it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sounds good to me DP.  I am pretty good at sniping.  I am not a great sniper though, I will simply not make that claim.  I tend to get too antsy and fly of the handle which results in me being too close to the front line.  Then I start a pistol fight and clusterf%&^ city.
> 
> Burst fire is not favored by the game, it is just the correct way to fire an assault rifle.  Most people hate the default Assault rifle, but it is an excellent weapon if you burst fight all the time.  At full auto, the deviation is just too high and you will hit nothing.  In controlled burst, it is better than the F2000 at mid-range.  Burst fight is also what will make the M16 cheap in this game.  The gun fires in 3 round burst on its own, thus improving accuracy for all that wield it.



M16A2, M16A4.  If you want full fire, look at M16A3 or HK416/Bushmaster ACR


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> M16A2, M16A4.  If you want full fire, look at M16A3 or HK416/Bushmaster ACR



Huh?  Are you talking about real guns?  If so, I am not sure if I was clear that I like burst fire over anything else with an assault rifle.  The really M16A2 has a switch to go from 3 round burst, full auto, and single shot, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Huh?  Are you talking about real guns?  If so, I am not sure if I was clear that I like burst fire over anything else with an assault rifle.  The really M16A2 has a switch to go from 3 round burst, full auto, and single shot, if I am not mistaken.



Incorrect the M16A2 is Single and 3 Round, Likewise with the M16A4, the A1 and A3 had full auto.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, so I was lucky enough to get a really good deal on a Q9550 so I nabbed it to replace my e8500. Been wanting a quad for a while and have been reading that alot of folks have been loving them in BFBC2.  Also upgraded ram to 4 gigs of Patriot 1066. Now I know Im on xp and only use 3 ,  yadda  yadda. I'm not really noticing any difference in performance in Bad Company. With my 8500 I was getting around mid to high 40's in full servers and I get about the same  with the quad. Is that a bit wierd? I figured I would get a few more fps with the 9550. Funny too, I ran super pi mod and my e8500 beat the 9550 by a second and a half! WTF? any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

with XP you're capped at 2GB per app, 3GB total.

why would you expect the quad to be faster, when its clocked slower?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 24, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Ok, so I was lucky enough to get a really good deal on a Q9550 so I nabbed it to replace my e8500. Been wanting a quad for a while and have been reading that alot of folks have been loving them in BFBC2.  Also upgraded ram to 4 gigs of Patriot 1066. Now I know Im on xp and only use 3 ,  yadda  yadda. I'm not really noticing any difference in performance in Bad Company. With my 8500 I was getting around mid to high 40's in full servers and I get about the same  with the quad. Is that a bit wierd? I figured I would get a few more fps with the 9550. Funny too, I ran super pi mod and my e8500 beat the 9550 by a second and a half! WTF? any ideas?



You have the whole bench wrong my pall, the Super Pi benches only calculate on 1 core of a processor, i mean you can have a 12 cored i7980x and yet be just as slow as a e8500 clocked to the same speeds.

The whole piont of the Super PI bench is to calculate on 1 core as fast as you can. Now you dont overclock your processors and i can tell this immediatly. Bad company 2 would experience much FPS gain if you had your q9550 at 4.0Ghz 24/7 or your e8500 at 4.0Ghz 24/7

But bad company 2 likes quad cores better and should get a edge out of about 1-10 frames per second in many parts were using 4 cores at once makes life alot easier. But the ***NOTE*** Bad company 2 recently got a new patch that made better use of dual cores and they seem to be chugging along threw the game now. 

Dont expect FPS rase, if your using a mid range card like a 5770 or below really on a low resolution gaming aspect, Sometimes a q9550 at stock speeds to overclocked speeds wont do next to nothing for any game if your video card is a 9800gtx+ or below on 22inch monitors and below really. But if you have a HD 5770 and performance wise equivlant and you dont have any processor overclocked to 3.6Ghz at least your not getting the full potential of that video card at any resolution..


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> with XP you're capped at 2GB per app, 3GB total.
> 
> why would you expect the quad to be faster, when its clocked slower?



Ok, I didnt expect insane amounts faster, but from charts I have read the Q9550 delivers better fps than an e8500. Now as for BFBC2 I just thought that I would see quite a big difference and again from what folks have been saying in various forums regarding the quads and BC, I thought I would see something more than just the same. I've gained about 30 fps in MW2. And Ya I get the xp and ram thing. I just upgraded it and thought it wasnt going to be slower or the same ya know? Am I nuts or should I be getting more than 40ish fps in BC with this cpu  and a 4870? Doesnt seem right to me and I'm going by other folks results with similar systems.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

you'll only get benefits if your quad is clocked the same or faster, AND if your CPU was holding back your GPU.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok but you think that 40ish fps seems right given my setup?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

40fps is good for a duo/512mb 4870- i only get 75-90 with hbao on and a quad


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 24, 2010)

shevanel said:


> 40fps is good for a duo/512mb 4870- i only get 75-90 with hbao on and a quad



Right thats what I was getting on my e8500/4870 setup. So now its a Q9550/4870 setup and the same fps in BC2? seems wierd.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Right thats what I was getting on my e8500/4870 setup. So now its a Q9550/4870 setup and the same fps in BC2? seems wierd.



why would it be weird? he's got a 5870. Your video card is holding you back, not your CPU.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah but your pc is probbaly a little more responsive too while playing bc2.. with background aps and such.

i wouldnt expect to see a huge FPS increase just from a cpu upgrade... but your OS will thank you


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 24, 2010)

Isnt BC2 very dependent on CPU, and arent quads generally better for BC2? Thats kinda my point here. I get this quad and I see no diff. Lots of people are talking about 60-90 fps with that setup on 5770's and 4870's. Maybe they are all exagerating, I dont know. I saw at least 30 fps increase in MW2. I'm going to bed now. thanks guys! you guys always make me think


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

is your q9550 overclocked?

many variables that can cause similar system to perform not so similar.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 24, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Isnt BC2 very dependent on CPU, and arent quads generally better for BC2? Thats kinda my point here. I get this quad and I see no diff. Lots of people are talking about 60-90 fps with that setup on 5770's and 4870's. Maybe they are all exagerating, I dont know. I saw at least 30 fps increase in MW2. I'm going to bed now. thanks guys! you guys always make me think



Things like resolution, graphics quality, aa, af, hbao being enabled, sound quality, etc can all have an effect, not sure what your game settings are at and really it's a pretty GPU intensive game. I can say to me playing on a similar but lower clocked dual core setup, the game seemed less "smooth" overall, even though the FPS were good. I notice a quad easily in gaming, but to me it's more of a feel than a huge FPS increase. But having a quad is a good deal, that and a modern x64 OS in the future and you'll be good to go!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Right thats what I was getting on my e8500/4870 setup. So now its a Q9550/4870 setup and the same fps in BC2? seems wierd.



If you were getting 75 - 90 with a e8500 and a single 4870 (especially 512mb), you were playing at a low resolution most likely. Shev's playing at 1920x1080, even the difference between 1680x1050 and 1920x1080 is huge, especially for 512mb cards.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just so you know.  N00bs suck.  If I join one more squad of 3 snipers all just sitting in one spot shooting at random, I will kill them.  I am done.  If you are Recon, the Mortar strike is more than "a really cool I kill lot people move, duh huh."  It is a way for you to help your other squad members who are in the thick of it move forward.  You drop it and force the enemy to scatter or be blinded.  Combat Snipers SUPPORT their squad.  You are the eyes in the sky since people forgot the UAV is a UAV and not a missile platform.  Sorry, I will stop I just played with some of the worst teams I have ever been with.
> 
> For those who want to kill n00bs but FF is off.  Take a quadbike drive it at them and jump off at the last second.  It will kill them and will not count as FF if this is anything like the last 4 BF games.  I know its mean, but they deserve it.
> 
> N00b mountain for the lose!!



I totally agree. I haven't played 5 minutes on recon. Most of my time is spent as engineer either repairing vehicles or trying to destroy them. I got 2 chopper kills with the RPG and now think I can do it all the time. That isn't working out. When I first played the game I was stupid too though. It'll take time for people to learn. Especially if they are coming over from MW2. Totally different tactics. Think BF 2 and that will help with the cross over. If you haven't played BF2 google BFBC2 tactics. Read up and you will enjoy the game a lot more. 
I went to scoring in the hundreds to being in the thousands now in just a couple days of playing team tactics instead of shoot and scoot or run and gun.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> N00b mountain for the lose!!



If only they made themselves useful and started spotting and calling in mortar strikes all the time instead of just caring about their own K ratio. This isn't COD. You have to actually turn on your brain eh


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 24, 2010)

when are they killing off the pc beta? It's soon, isn't it : (


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> when are they killing off the pc beta? It's soon, isn't it : (



Tomorrow.

*BTW*:
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Walkthough Trailer (with first look at the Rush map Valparaiso)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DNGWzutU9E


I wanna play in the Server of DOOM and cake too :'(


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> *BTW*:
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Walkthough Trailer (with first look at the Rush map Valparaiso)
> ...



I thought it was the 28th, but I may be wrong. I'm gonna check right now.

update : RPSGC was right. 
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...2/22/bfbc2-demo-ends-soon-don-t-miss-out.aspx


----------



## raptori (Feb 24, 2010)

do anyone know if the demo have multiplayer or single-player ..... can we play online using the demo ???


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 24, 2010)

that sux
oh well, I can't wait till the 2nd


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

Two weeks wait soon, have to give it a final run tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

That same guy did the cartoon for the sniper hill in the PS3 beta, it was the one with the snipers being wookies, he is my hero.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That same guy did the cartoon for the sniper hill in the PS3 beta, it was the one with the snipers being wookies, he is my hero.



Yeah, they were funny even though I didn't play PS3 beta, would think even more if you did


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2010)

hmm D2D states that they will have BC2 pre load available on the 28th 

Source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Yeah, they were funny even though I didn't play PS3 beta, would think even more if you did



The nice thing about the PS3 sniper hill was, it wasn't locked out from defense going up there. It was much closer to the action, I got many a dog tags by sneaking up the back side of that hill and stabbing the crap out of every single sniper up there. 



lemode said:


> hmm D2D states that they will have BC2 pre load available on the 28th
> 
> Source



Well then hopefully Steam does, I don't know all the technical things, but I remember Borderlands being able to be pre-loaded, so not sure why BC2 couldn't be.


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well then hopefully Steam does, I don't know all the technical things, but I remember Borderlands being able to be pre-loaded, so not sure why BC2 couldn't be.



I am assuming that EA is giving everyone the go ahead on the 28th.

On their site they state the same thing.

I also would assume that digital distribution would be the same everywhere in North America even if it's not at 10 am on the dot (not that steam sticks to time anyway). I Have a gut feeling that Steam will get it 'some time™' on Sunday.

I assumed that all 2K games would be the same (pre loadable) via Steam...Bioshock 2 crushed that thought when we were able to download it after midnight the day of release...guess all i can say is "WE'LL F'N SEE!"


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

*beta keys*

Ok, key time, now that Beta is almost over. Still time for someone to give it a quick spin. (though it was going to end tomorrow evening, but ends tomorrow morning..)

5J2M-SAFN-Z8QY-YTH2
edit: this might be free too
FMWU-FWNR-RJ2W-ZJWR


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm... Anyone else hates Medics who don't heal you, run away from you when you die and just plain don't give two bits about dead buddies? Healing and reviving gives points too you know.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Hmm... Anyone else hates Medics who don't heal you, run away from you when you die and just plain don't give two bits about dead buddies? Healing and reviving gives points too you know.



Well just played and got my self killed couple times trying to find the one who died  See the Z on minimap, but no-one there to revive. Probably slid, exploded to a different place. Doesn't show where the player landed, just where he dies.

Though in BF2142 you revived where the kit was, not where the ragdoll landed. In this it's kinda hard to notice sometimes. Anyhow, it's always better to revive your team mates, than try and kill all by your self.

And for the question, not really, have gotten so used to it (in last few years). In fact I'm always surprised if someone does revive me  Do try to revive and heal those that I can when in medic.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Well just played and got my self killed couple times trying to find the one who died  See the Z on minimap, but no-one there to revive. Probably slid, exploded to a different place. Doesn't show where the player landed, just where he dies.
> 
> Though in BF2142 you revived where the kit was, not where the ragdoll landed. In this it's kinda hard to notice sometimes. Anyhow, it's always better to revive your team mates, than try and kill all by your self.
> 
> And for the question, not really, have gotten so used to it (in last few years). In fact I'm always surprised if someone does revive me  Do try to revive and heal those that I can when in medic.



I'm actually surprised if anyone in my team actually plays as Medic, much less help people D:
I would, but I'm not very good at it (and you'd think the team would protect me, the giver of life ).


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Hmm... Anyone else hates Medics who don't heal you, run away from you when you die and just plain don't give two bits about dead buddies? Healing and reviving gives points too you know.



I despise that also, and thats what gets a team to push further threw the points and father forward keeping health. 

When 3-6 of your teamates are dead on the ground because of a lucky nade/ c4 reviving them instantly will give you 200-300 pionts, and then the guy that got lucky wont expect it, and get killed, then you heal your teamates and capture piont b or a and in the end make at least 1000 more pionts a game being a perfect medic, and killing then just trying to go full on assault with the wrong class.

I actually do play as medic, and win 10 games in a row, usually 2-4 people in the game will catch on to my point streak and sense on how to work the class


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> I'm actually surprised if anyone in my team actually plays as Medic, much less help people D:



Eww, you should try Swedish servers (Gotland). If the squad I'm in finds a good spot and there is no medic I usually jump in. Well don't think I have ever played the whole round with the same kit.

You going to play still? I could be your personal medic ?) Same nick in game?


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes
Sure, if you want 
Yes


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Yes
> Sure, if you want
> Yes



Sent a friend request, any server is good, don't mind the ping now that it ends soon.


----------



## rpsgc (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh sorry, I misunderstood your question. I played my last round of the beta a while ago, tomorrow I won't have time. Eh


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, no worries  I'm waiting for the Russia - Canada olympic hockey, got some time to kill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2010)

New PC trailer

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62493


----------



## shevanel (Feb 24, 2010)

rspc posted that video from youtube post #1386


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 25, 2010)

In before the lock






Last games in beta, did some knifing. Still don't like it, as 3 in a row was sort of easy and they were all shooting at me. And 14621 for a new record with total score.

Was fun to be in a squad with two super dudes. They didn't C4 the m-coms, just snuck up there and then defended. Could hardly keep up with the with all my dying, every re-spawn was further ahead.

See you in full version, though I'll have it transit still on launch day (and few days after that).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Hmm... Anyone else hates Medics who don't heal you, run away from you when you die and just plain don't give two bits about dead buddies? Healing and reviving gives points too you know.



Yes, I play a Medic and anyone here will tell you, I will find your corpse. Nothing makes me angrier than when I watch a damn medic sprint over my corpse and just keep going. You know most of them are saying "look at my big gun, I'm an idiot".


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sometime the physics effect made it hard to find the corpse... The thunder icon on the mini map don't point to the corpse but where he died.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Sometime the physics effect made it hard to find the corpse... The thunder icon on the mini map don't point to the corpse but where he died.



On top of the hill on the side after the 1st set of crates, I once caught a corpse flying through the air past me. Was another medic, I seen the grenade go off at his feet and toss him, I pulled out the paddles and hit him right as he was rag dolling past my head, was so funny.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 25, 2010)

Epic win .


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not sure where to go with this so I'll ask you guys. I have a very high ping and don't know how to adjust it if I even can. I get kicked from a lot of Steam servers for it and would like to try and take care of it prior to getting the BFBD2 release. You fella's wouldn't even want me on your servers with my ping. Please help or point me to it. I have cableone internet and they are notorious for having high pings. I also have limited options as far as broadband goes and basically I'm stuck with them. Qwest totally screws up my computers and they run really slow in my area. Thank for any direction


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

other than replacing your routing hardware or your isp, there's really nothing you can do.

do they give you a cheap cable modem? can you buy a better one off ebay?
do you have a business class dsl available? for online gaming a low bandwidth is fine, as long as you have a sensible upload.

you say options are limited, well .... what are they?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2010)

digibucc said:


> other than replacing your routing hardware or your isp, there's really nothing you can do.
> 
> do they give you a cheap cable modem? can you buy a better one off ebay?
> do you have a business class dsl available? for online gaming a low bandwidth is fine, as long as you have a sensible upload.
> ...



Qwest/Cableone/Clearwire

My speedtest is  5.62 mps download   
.37 mps upload

ping 116ms 

I'll look into a better modem


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

.3 up is fine, .7 or more down is fine.

a barely usable ping is 85/below. a good ping is below 70. a really good ping is below 50.  if you have anything below 30, i hate you.

keep in mind, speedtest uses the closest server to you - which can screw you up twice.  first unless you specifically choose local servers your ping will be higher. second is even if the server it chooses is "closer" , it doesn't mean it's actually faster, or an accurate representation.  it's a good idea to choose a few different places, run 3-4 tests and the average is your real number.  if it only fluctuates a few ms then no big deal.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

ping is delay between responses from you to wherever you're pinging.

You're either joining servers too far away, or running out of bandwidth (and thus your ping shoots right up, as packets get delayed and have to 'wait in line')


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 25, 2010)

OK For some reason today, not sure if my new cpu started to feel at home in its socket, but my fps were rockin! like 50-90 and spikes over 100! That seems more like it! Nothing new really. I think they did release some patch today but I'm a happy panda......Now I stayed on servers with low ping and in North america, that's about it though.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2010)

My Sidewinder X5 only has side to side motion, no up or down. Only on BFBC2. 
This was after the last update. Any one else ?


----------



## sapetto (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you hate the snipers?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Ha !*



sapetto said:


> Do you hate the snipers?
> [url]http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/4193/v8eo2x.th.jpg[/URL]



That is good ! That is exactly how that hilltop looks. 
The only difference is they are running in circles like frightened rats.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> That is good ! That is exactly how that hilltop looks.
> The only difference is they are running in circles like frightened rats.



Do you guy's re-spawn as recon long enough to take these a-holes out of the picture for at least a short while ? I do have to say I like that feeling. That is the only good thing about playing a map as much as that one. You know right where to look for the Gillie.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2010)

Hit 11 last night. Ended my last game with 13 knife kills. Was so damn funny...lol


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2010)

R.I.P Bad Co 2 PC beta...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a few questions

Stealth possible ?
Mission making possible ?
COOP as in people v's AI ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 25, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Just a few questions
> 
> Stealth possible ?
> Mission making possible ?
> COOP as in people v's AI ?



Stealth, yes very possible.

Not sure at this time as they say no mod tools will be made....by them at least.

COOP Peps vs. AI.  This is usually in a Battlefield game.  You run a local Multiplayer game with friends on your local network and bots from single player should fill the ranks out for all the other slots.  Not confirmed.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 25, 2010)

should we uninstall the beta from steam or will having it installed shorten the DL time because some of it will be overwritten?

i hope they allow us to pre-load or we wont be playing til march 3rd


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

i highly doubt any of the beta data..  will be used.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Stealth, yes very possible.
> 
> Not sure at this time as they say no mod tools will be made....by them at least.
> 
> COOP Peps vs. AI.  This is usually in a Battlefield game.  You run a local Multiplayer game with friends on your local network and bots from single player should fill the ranks out for all the other slots.  Not confirmed.



Think i'll wait and see what happens then.


Thanks.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 25, 2010)

im thinking of buying a server... ill do it if i get some tpu support on it and a few who can admin...

I'm also trying to decide on which game mode to run, any thoughts?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im thinking of buying a server... ill do it if i get some tpu support on it and a few who can admin...
> 
> I'm also trying to decide on which game mode to run, any thoughts?



Just wait. We already have a server in the works. If you want to help PM Easy Rhino.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I don't know if this has been asked already...but do we get to keep our stat's from the BETA version? That would suck if we had to start all over again  ...I gotten far in a fair amount of time that I consumed playing this game. Like 2 hours a day (work, and my 17month old son is a lot  ) 

Well, I guess we all have to wait now. My in-game name is Rubb Bubb , cya on the Battlefield !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if this has been asked already...but do we get to keep our stat's from the BETA version? That would suck if we had to start all over again



It has and you will not.  Though not really confirmed, I am personally 100% sure you will not keep your stats from the beta.

*If you could just play the Beta and unlock stuff before the game came out,  all but 1 unlock advertised for getting the Pre-order would be pointless.  Would have been easier to just advertise as "Play the Beta and start your account 1 month earlier!"

*All issues related to the leader boards was addressed as "problems that will/have been corrected for retail release".  Since no effort was do to ensure their accuracy in the Beta, I think they were done for testing only.

*Beta listed and treated as separate game.  The Beta did not require or imply you should use the same account as the real game.

I do think one thing from the Beta will be saved for the real game, your Soldier's name.  I think once we log into the real game with our accounts, the soldier will still be listed.  Granted I am sure everything will be at 0, but I am sure the name will be reserved for your account only.  That is good news to me.  Besides you still get what 3 vehicle unlocks, the 1911A1 Colt 45, the Thompson Sub, and Dart gun from the beginning.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It has and you will not.  Though not really confirmed, I am personally 100% sure you will not keep your stats from the beta.
> 
> *If you could just play the Beta and unlock stuff before the game came out,  all but 1 unlock advertised for getting the Pre-order would be pointless.  Would have been easier to just advertise as "Play the Beta and start your account 1 month earlier!"
> 
> ...



Sweet ! 
Excuse me if this has been asked already. Will we be able to pre-load this ? I remember with the beta it took me a whole day before I could hook into a server to download it. They better have a bunch of mirror sites. I am way more excited about this then MW2. I did play MW2 last night and after playing this one for a month it improved my game play on MW2. I got so used to running and gunnin I forgot how to play. This game like BF2 makes you use your head.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Sweet !
> Excuse me if this has been asked already. Will we be able to pre-load this ? I remember with the beta it took me a whole day before I could hook into a server to download it. They better have a bunch of mirror sites. I am way more excited about this then MW2. I did play MW2 last night and after playing this one for a month it improved my game play on MW2. I got so used to running and gunnin I forgot how to play. This game like BF2 makes you use your head.



Yes, Pre-load should start on Feb. 28th for all.  That is still 3 full days to download.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes, Pre-load should start on Feb. 28th for all.  That is still 3 full days to download.



Source?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Source?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1779736&postcount=1395


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 26, 2010)

sniff.  now what do we do man!!!! game over man!!! game over!!! we need a leader to tell us what to do!!!  OMG my wife wants to "talk"!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2010)

well then Soldier Talk to Your wife!!! Don't Ignore her, ive seen several marriages become rocky due to the addiction to gaming.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> well then Soldier Talk to Your wife!!! Don't Ignore her, ive seen several marriages become rocky due to the addiction to gaming.



It is only a minor inconvenience until you get a new one. Wife that is !


----------



## lemode (Feb 26, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It is only a minor inconvenience until you get a new one. Wife that is !




A new one? LOL! I will NEVER do it again!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> A new one? LOL! I will NEVER do it again!



I never did either, though I question that decision frequently. 25 years !
Man we must be bored, talking about wives. Thinking about what old game 
to play until next week. COD 4 probably, maybe even the evil MW2.


----------



## lemode (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't! My wife is the epitome of a |TEE|DOUBLE U|A|TEE

i question every day why i did it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think its safe to close this thread now since the beta is now over.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think its safe to close this thread now since the beta is now over.



themailman, offering helpful posts?

agreed.


----------

